# Rainbow Honey Mystery Box



## nikkimouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I ordered April's mystery box.  I'm thinking of subscribing.  any one else get these boxes?  I think may is the first month that it will actually be a subscription.  for $10.00 plus shipping if seems like a great deal for a nail polish centered sub box.    If i really like it i might upgrade to the full size box for $25 a month.


----------



## MizDenise (Apr 7, 2014)

Where did you find it? LOVE new sub boxes.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MizDenise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where did you find it? LOVE new sub boxes.
this is the link for april:

http://www.rainbowhoney.com/collections/rainbow-honey-mystery-bag/products/april-mystery-bag

this is the link for the subscription that starts in may:

http://www.rainbowhoney.com/collections/rainbow-honey-mystery-bag/products/mystery-bag-subscription


----------



## Imberis (Apr 7, 2014)

I _love_ Rainbow Honey. I got the February and March mystery bags and thought they were awesome. I'm waiting on my April bag to ship. So far, the two bags I've gotten both had two polishes, and then a number of extras (like top coat, nail art glitter, cuticle oil, perfume/lotion sample, etc.). The quality of their polishes is really good and I think it's a good deal for $10 plus shipping.

I like the mini bag because the polishes are usually so "out there" (in a good way) that I'd never use up a full-sized bottle. On their Facebook page they did say that the larger subscription bag might have more samples, but it'll basically be the same thing just with bigger polish bottles.


----------



## Bflopolska (Apr 7, 2014)

I am waiting for April's mystery box; I just got March's and it's a very nice set (two small polishes, a cuticle oil, a perfume sample and a fairly generous foil sample of hand cream that has been lasting me several days now.) I'm seriously considering subbing!


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered April's mystery box.  I'm thinking of subscribing.  any one else get these boxes?  I think may is the first month that it will actually be a subscription.  for $10.00 plus shipping if seems like a great deal for a nail polish centered sub box.    If i really like it i might upgrade to the full size box for $25 a month.  

I've bought all of their mystery bags when they were for individual sale and have loved them all! March's mystery bag was two minis of upcoming colors, a mini rollerball (think the package said 1ml, but it's a nice rollerball with screw top cap) of one of their new perfumes, a foil packet of lotion (a generous foil packet, I had to pot it so it wouldn't go bad) and a mini of cuticle oil (that's not released yet)

February's was a pot of their glitter, a mini top coat, a mini rollerball of perfume, and two minis of upcoming (now released) polishes.

I ordered the $25 mystery bag for April and am getting the small one as well (their order over x dollar amount freebie on the site) and will post what's in when I get them later this week.

My only complaint with the minis is that for some reason the glitter polishes dry out fairly  quick. I had this happen on my mini Robot collection set, and am noticing it on other mini glitters I have from them. Which doesn't bother me since the mini is really to try the polish and see if I want the full size later. (I usually do, I love their polishes, they have a good formula, and I've had good experiences ordering from them.)

I'm probably going to sub towards the end of the month.


----------



## Imberis (Apr 8, 2014)

I just got my April mystery bag and it is amazing!! I don't want to spoil anything for those of you who ordered it, but if you want to know what's in the bag, I can put it under a spoiler cut in another post. Man, is it good, though! This is _completely_ worth my $10.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my April mystery bag and it is amazing!! I don't want to spoil anything for those of you who ordered it, but if you want to know what's in the bag, I can put it under a spoiler cut in another post. Man, is it good, though! This is _completely_ worth my $10.

Under a spoiler please!!!!


----------



## Imberis (Apr 8, 2014)

I put a picture of just the polishes under here. My phone's camera is awful, but you get the idea. Super spoilers, lol.



 

- Cameo 18 polish- It's a bubblegum pink cream polish. Very nice!
- Stellar Travel polish- Super glitter time! The majority of the glitter is a fine pink, but then it has pretty much every other color in there, too. It's so cute. Oh! I just noticed it also has little hot pink stars in it.
- All Your Base - Base coat. LoL at the name. I love their top coat, so I hope I love their base coat just as much.
- Rose Nectar Rollerball- Perfume sample. I don't know how I feel about the scent, but I'm not a big rose person.
- Sparkling Agave Pigment- This is loose pigment in a jar. It came with two foam eyeshadow applicators. They say these are "cosmetic pigments," so I guess you can use them as eyeshadow? It's a light green-blue color, just like their Sparkling Agave polish.
- Rose Nectar Lip Balm- This is the same scent as the rollerball perfume. It feels so nice on. The majority of the ingredients are natural oils (avocado, coconut, etc.).
- Plus ten nail art studs! Mine are little gold square studs.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I put a picture of just the polishes under here. My phone's camera is awful, but you get the idea. Super spoilers, lol.




 

- Cameo 18 polish- It's a bubblegum pink cream polish. Very nice!
- Stellar Travel polish- Super glitter time! The majority of the glitter is a fine pink, but then it has pretty much every other color in there, too. It's so cute. Oh! I just noticed it also has little hot pink stars in it.
- All Your Base - Base coat. LoL at the name. I love their top coat, so I hope I love their base coat just as much.
- Rose Nectar Rollerball- Perfume sample. I don't know how I feel about the scent, but I'm not a big rose person.
- Sparkling Agave Pigment- This is loose pigment in a jar. It came with two foam eyeshadow applicators. They say these are "cosmetic pigments," so I guess you can use them as eyeshadow? It's a light green-blue color, just like their Sparkling Agave polish.
- Rose Nectar Lip Balm- This is the same scent as the rollerball perfume. It feels so nice on. The majority of the ingredients are natural oils (avocado, coconut, etc.).
- Plus ten nail art studs! Mine are little gold square studs.


Now I really wish my tracking would update, I'm excited now! A base coat? I'm intrigued - I'm having a tough time finding something other than Butter's Nail Foundation that I love (and loves me). If the lip balm is anything like their cuticle balm (which I also use as lip balm depending on the scent), chances are it'll be good stuff. Even if I don't like the fragrance scent, I love their packaging for them.


----------



## utgal2004 (Apr 8, 2014)

I got March's box and it was my first experience with RH.  I LOVED it and am thinking about subscribing, especially since April looks so great too.


----------



## feemia (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Imberis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I put a picture of just the polishes under here. My phone's camera is awful, but you get the idea. Super spoilers, lol.



Spoiler



- Cameo 18 polish- It's a bubblegum pink cream polish. Very nice!

- Stellar Travel polish- Super glitter time! The majority of the glitter is a fine pink, but then it has pretty much every other color in there, too. It's so cute. Oh! I just noticed it also has little hot pink stars in it.
- All Your Base - Base coat. LoL at the name. I love their top coat, so I hope I love their base coat just as much.
- Rose Nectar Rollerball- Perfume sample. I don't know how I feel about the scent, but I'm not a big rose person.
- Sparkling Agave Pigment- This is loose pigment in a jar. It came with two foam eyeshadow applicators. They say these are "cosmetic pigments," so I guess you can use them as eyeshadow? It's a light green-blue color, just like their Sparkling Agave polish.
- Rose Nectar Lip Balm- This is the same scent as the rollerball perfume. It feels so nice on. The majority of the ingredients are natural oils (avocado, coconut, etc.).
- Plus ten nail art studs! Mine are little gold square studs.


 
Thanks for posting the pic.  I don't think think I would get much use out of April's polishes, so I'm going to pass this month. 

I do wish that I had ordered the March box because I really like All My Stars.


----------



## Imberis (Apr 8, 2014)

You're welcome!

I love All My Stars, but it requires a lot of top coat or else the stars stick out a little bit and catch on things. Poffin Party might be my favorite of their polishes. It's so cute. I wish they had minis of those polishes for regular sale.


----------



## NewAddiction (Apr 8, 2014)

A friend of mine bought the $25 April mystery bag and posted her impressions: http://imgur.com/a/BRIzm

I ordered the $10 bag and am waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Imberis (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NewAddiction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A friend of mine bought the $25 April mystery bag and posted her impressions: http://imgur.com/a/BRIzm

I ordered the $10 bag and am waiting for it to arrive. 
Thanks for the link. It's nice to know the differences between the big bag and the little one.


----------



## DragonChick (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NewAddiction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A friend of mine bought the $25 April mystery bag and posted her impressions: http://imgur.com/a/BRIzm

I ordered the $10 bag and am waiting for it to arrive. 


Thanks for posting that! That's definitely well worth the $25 pricetag.


----------



## delicious421 (Apr 13, 2014)

I just ordered the April Mini Mystery too... I am stoked. They seem like a great nail polish brand and I also ordered the sweet talk set from Fab.com


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 13, 2014)

I subscribed a few days ago after reading several online reviews. Great price point-definitely worth trying out imo.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Apr 25, 2014)

Does anyone know if the mini is the same types of colors/scents but just the smaller products than the $25 one?


----------



## NotTheMama (Apr 25, 2014)

I've gotten 2 Rainbow Honey mystery bags and I've loved them both.

So, of course, I subbed!! Lol...like I need another polish sub, but it's so darn cheap I couldn't resist. I just went with the mini one because the bottles are adorable.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 25, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Does anyone know if the mini is the same types of colors/scents but just the smaller products than the $25 one?


Yes they are, but the large sometimes also gets a bonus product or two that the mini doesn't get. Not polish though, for instance this month the large got a sample hand cream.


----------



## ellesnails (Apr 25, 2014)

I've been waiting for a really affordable polish sub. I'm going to sign up for the mini sub! So thrilled!


----------



## theblingfairy (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm subbing after buying the april box, and I love it!! Can't wait!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 25, 2014)

Ooh, this sounds neat! Loved the RH polish I got in my April Ipsy bag. The April Mystery bag colors aren't my favorites so ill wait for May.


----------



## Imberis (Apr 25, 2014)

I just got their e-mail about a Mother's Day kinda-mystery bag. It's $25 plus $5.95 shipping, so I'm a little hesitant to purchase it. It says it has two polishes and a scented top coat, plus some "spa experience" products. Available in their Sakura Matsuri scent or French Lavender. You can pre-order now if you got the e-mail. I want to do it, but I know I shouldn't. But I want to. LoL


----------



## mandithomas89 (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm tempted to buy one for myself too!


----------



## Imberis (Apr 25, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I'm tempted to buy one for myself too!


I cracked and bought one for myself even though I am not a mother. LoL. That did not take me long at all! I got the French Lavender one.


----------



## NotTheMama (Apr 26, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I cracked and bought one for myself even though I am not a mother. LoL. That did not take me long at all! I got the French Lavender one.


I probably will be right behind you....and I'm not a mother either! LOL...


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 26, 2014)

I am a step mom and a fur mom I bit the bullet and pre ordered the Sakura version. I think I will be swimming in rainbow honey soon. I plan to pick up three of the mini sets with my ipsy code and can't wait for the neon set to be available. Woot woot


----------



## meaganola (Apr 26, 2014)

I signed up for the mini sub!  I don't need another sub, and I *really* don't need another nail sub, but indie minis?  Love.  Plus I'm not being *forced* to stick around, so if I decide to cancel after one month, it's no biggie.  RH seems like an *extremely* swappable brand, so I can probably easily rehome things if necessary.  I wanted Hit Polish to have a sub or at least continue their themed mini sets, but not only did they not continue their sets, they went completely out of business.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA:  Y'know, thinking it over, considering how often I skip Julep due to OH SO VERY BORING and THE SAME CRAP MONTH AFTER MONTH, this sub may very well be my solution to needing interesting stuff every month.  I'm sticking with SquareHue because they do vary things a bit more and usually stick more closely to seasonally-appropriate things (I love curating my currently-in-use makeup colors -- nails, eyes, lips, everything -- according to season.  And fandoms, since I am the sort of geek who will theme her makeup to whatever tv show/movie she's watching that day.  Today is GCC Superneutral time!), but RH seems like nothing *but* different interesting things every month, which is exactly what I have desperately been wishing Julep would do.


----------



## NotTheMama (Apr 26, 2014)

Well, I caved and preordered the Mother's Day one in the Sakura Matsuri scent.  Not sure what it will smell like, but I LOVE smell good stuff and unless it smells like bug spray I'll use it...lol.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 26, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Well, I caved and preordered the Mother's Day one in the Sakura Matsuri scent.  Not sure what it will smell like, but I LOVE smell good stuff and unless it smells like bug spray I'll use it...lol.


I have a cuticle balm in Sakura Matsuri and it smells nice! I couldn't describe it as anything except sweet, and like lychees I think.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 26, 2014)

I love this sub - I started in march (I missed out on the feb one - poo!) and I even got a co-worker to sign up! This nailpolish is for all ages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am almost 50, my co-worker in question is 63 - so glitter is for all!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Apr 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I have a cuticle balm in Sakura Matsuri and it smells nice! I couldn't describe it as anything except sweet, and like lychees I think.


Ooohhh, good to know, thanks!! Now I'm really excited to get it!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Apr 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I love this sub - I started in march (I missed out on the feb one - poo!) and I even got a co-worker to sign up! This nailpolish is for all ages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am almost 50, my co-worker in question is 63 - so glitter is for all!!


Good for both of you!!

I just turned 40 and love glitter polish, too, so this sub is a great one!


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 26, 2014)

After pre ordering the Mother's Day set I went back and subbed for May. Eek.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Apr 26, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> After pre ordering the Mother's Day set I went back and subbed for May. Eek.


I preordered the Mother's Day in French Lavender (I'm not a mother either!), but I'm not going to sub for the May bag because I plan on making a big order which you get the mini mystery bag for free if your order is $65+.


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I preordered the Mother's Day in French Lavender (I'm not a mother either!), but I'm not going to sub for the May bag because I plan on making a big order which you get the mini mystery bag for free if your order is $65+.


I am doing the same but while the April bag is still the free bag. Ooooohhh. So many polishes.


----------



## rubyjuls (Apr 26, 2014)

I've been getting their mystery bags for the last few months and am so excited to see them being offered as a subscription now. I subscribed to the large bag, bought the April bag and preordered the Mother's Day set in Sakura Matsuri  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Apr 27, 2014)

I subbed to the mini one too.  I was talking to Pollysmom about this over on the indie lovers thread.  I think I am getting to the point where I am bored with even buying polish and want to be surprised.  I totally peeked at what April's would be after I ordered and I wish I didn't.  I am excited to be starting my first Ipsy bag in May as well as the RH.  I need to keep to the minis to help with the storage issues I am running into!!

Anybody tried the All Your Base basecoat yet?  I haven't had a chance to yet.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 27, 2014)

i got the april bag and i love it!!!!  i can't wait for the may bag   i'm loving the mini sub i have so much nail polish i would never use that much full size. and it is a reasonable price for 3 minis  unlike some subs i could name.....


----------



## Momsgotmail (Apr 27, 2014)

I really love rainbow honey too!  I haven't tried their mystery bags yet, but I love it when I get a bottle in another sub.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 28, 2014)

Their packaging makes me squeel!!! And their polish quality makes me even happier. 

I can't wait to see what May has in store for us.


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 29, 2014)

After getting a pretty disappointing Nailette box this month I'm thinking I might dump them for Rainbow Honey! It's a little more expensive, but I think this just suits me more and as someone else mentioned these are a lot more swappable.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 29, 2014)

Heads up: If you're trying to subscribe, go here instead of adding it to your shopping cart:

https://www.recurhub.com/orders/new?product=7cbi2m

The cart thing does a one-time thing even though it says it's for the subscription.


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 29, 2014)

Shipping is cheaper this way as well. I was charged $3.95 for shipping through the cart method.



meaganola said:


> Heads up: If you're trying to subscribe, go here instead of adding it to your shopping cart:
> https://www.recurhub.com/orders/new?product=7cbi2m
> 
> The cart thing does a one-time thing even though it says it's for the subscription.


----------



## Imberis (Apr 29, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> After getting a pretty disappointing Nailette box this month I'm thinking I might dump them for Rainbow Honey! It's a little more expensive, but I think this just suits me more and as someone else mentioned these are a lot more swappable.


I have yet to get one that I wanted to swap! LoL.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 29, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> Shipping is cheaper this way as well. I was charged $3.95 for shipping through the cart method.


And the cart method will not be a recurring thing. The only reason I found this out was because my PayPal receipt looked weird if it was recurring, so I emailed RH to make sure it would recur, and whoops! It turned out it does not. *So* glad I asked!


----------



## Christa W (Apr 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> And the cart method will not be a recurring thing. The only reason I found this out was because my PayPal receipt looked weird if it was recurring, so I emailed RH to make sure it would recur, and whoops! It turned out it does not. *So* glad I asked!


Interesting!  I signed up online by clicking the link that said "sign up here".  I didn't see any indication of what the shipping would actually be it just said "plus shipping'.  I then got an email confirming my subscription...




I hope I did it right.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 29, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Interesting! I signed up online by clicking the link that said "sign up here". I didn't see any indication of what the shipping would actually be it just said "plus shipping'. I then got an email confirming my subscription...
> 
> sub confirm.jpg
> 
> I hope I did it right.


Yup, that's the right way. The wrong way will result in an order confirmation number email.


----------



## BeMyBait (Apr 29, 2014)

So who did you contact to get it done correctly? I already placed my order so do I need to email her and cancel it?

ETA: Nvm she cancelled my order and emailed me! lol Resubbed the correct way =)



meaganola said:


> And the cart method will not be a recurring thing. The only reason I found this out was because my PayPal receipt looked weird if it was recurring, so I emailed RH to make sure it would recur, and whoops! It turned out it does not. *So* glad I asked!


----------



## Christa W (Apr 29, 2014)

Just got my invoice for the May bag!!! Squeeeal!  I think this is really going to work out well for me.  I am so excited.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 29, 2014)

Same here!  And since we can't upload photos via the mobile site right now and because people are still trying to figure the desktop site out, I have a feeling this might be a surprise to me until I receive it!  So excited!


----------



## Imberis (Apr 29, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Just got my invoice for the May bag!!! Squeeeal!  I think this is really going to work out well for me.  I am so excited.


Me too! In their last e-mail they said something like "We hear the May Mystery Bag will be hit." Sounds intriguing!


----------



## Christa W (Apr 29, 2014)

... And... I went to put Cameo 18 on my toes and spilled it on my carpet.  Muahahahah!  Still super excited though!!


----------



## Christa W (Apr 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Same here!  And since we can't upload photos via the mobile site right now and because people are still trying to figure the desktop site out, I have a feeling this might be a surprise to me until I receive it!  So excited!


I peeked at the April bag after I ordered it and I wish I hadn't.  I don't plan on spoiling anything unless someone asks me!!  That means I may have to not log onto this thread until after I get it though!!


----------



## Imberis (Apr 30, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Does anyone know if the mini is the same types of colors/scents but just the smaller products than the $25 one?


Yup, that's how it works! They said on Facebook that maybe the $25 might receive an extra sample or something, but otherwise the products will be the same, just in smaller sizes.


----------



## Imberis (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm concerned about the polishes in the Mother's Day mystery box. In the picture Rainbow Honey posted on Facebook, they look like the same polishes from the April mystery bag. I hope not! Now I kind of want to cancel my order, since I'd really just be paying for duplicate polishes and the spa items. :unsure2:


----------



## biancardi (Apr 30, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I'm concerned about the polishes in the Mother's Day mystery box. In the picture Rainbow Honey posted on Facebook, they look like the same polishes from the April mystery bag. I hope not! Now I kind of want to cancel my order, since I'd really just be paying for duplicate polishes and the spa items. :unsure2:



Since the monthly sub is really a preview of upcoming polishes and collections, that could be.


----------



## NotTheMama (Apr 30, 2014)

Someone asked that and they replied that they are entirely new colors...so yea!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Apr 30, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Someone asked that and they replied that they are entirely new colors...so yea!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hooray! I'm glad.


----------



## rubyjuls (Apr 30, 2014)

Got my invoice for the May bag yesterday and the Sakura Mother's Day one today. Can't wait to get both! Also my order with my April mystery bag shipped yesterday, so lots of Rainbow Honey goodies coming my way soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie (May 1, 2014)

Ahh, with the e-mail that Rainbow Honey just sent out about their new collection, I finally succumbed to temptation. I picked up both the April and May mini mystery bags using the ipsy code for a total of $18.95 including shipping! I'm excited!  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## LethalLesal (May 1, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Someone asked that and they replied that they are entirely new colors...so yea!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Whew, I really hope so.  To me, it looked more like I'm the Hero! which I don't want because I don't ~do~ red/white/blue (anti establishment, mannnnnnnnnnn - I'm a rebel) and Cameo 18 in full size, which I already have a mini of.  I'm ordering the full-sized April bag now because I love the rose nectar perfume that much, so I'll have a full-sized bottle of it as well. 

Also, I don't have a mom, so I get to buy for myself on Mother's Day, woohoo!


----------



## meaganola (May 1, 2014)

I had the same "ugh, patriotic establishment" reaction -- BUT. Wonder Woman, Spider-Man, and Captain America (yes, gung ho soldier -- and then The Winter Soldier happened. Comic book movie about the surveillance state? Mind *blown*). My inner eight-year-old wants it for superhero movie marathons.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 1, 2014)

Well, regardless if they're the same or not I'll still be happy.  I love their polish SO MUCH.  I just went ahead and bought a full-size of the April Mystery Bag, honestly just for that perfume, lip balm, and the base coat, the Mother's Day special bag, a full-sized bottle of Tessellate (the neon collection's glitter topper) and a full-sized cuticle balm in Summer Juice.  They gave me the I'm the Hero (which I honestly don't want so I'm going to email and see if I could possibly have Candy Mountain instead), and the May Mystery Bag for free!  

Use the Ipsy25 code, since I'm an Ipster, and everything totaled out to around $52 with free shipping!


----------



## LethalLesal (May 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I had the same "ugh, patriotic establishment" reaction -- BUT. Wonder Woman, Spider-Man, and Captain America (yes, gung ho soldier -- and then The Winter Soldier happened. Comic book movie about the surveillance state? Mind *blown*). My inner eight-year-old wants it for superhero movie marathons.


Lmao, that was my thought process too.  I was like, "Well..... it would match my Marvel shirt if I do end up getting it twice."  I did go ahead and email them, though, asking if they will replace it with something else.  I think last month they were offering Poffin Party and either All My Stars or Candy Mountain as the free add-on.  

I'm sure there's a ton of us Rainbow Honey girls who initially felt the same way we both did.  

In my email to them I even said... "Yes... I may be 28 years old, but I've still got far too much of my gutterpunk/anti establishment roots embedded inside  of me to wear red/white/blue... even if I AM busy being secretly anti establishment while I take my son to the playground..." (not a direct quote, but you get the idea... lol


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 1, 2014)

Got my April mystery bag today!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So I have a cart loaded up with the Sakura Matsuri mother's day set (for me, not my mom), robot collection minis, sweet talk collection minis, plus the free May bag and I'm the Hero and I'm planning on using the ipsy code. 

Kind of debating whether or not to add Poffin Party in too. Except I kind of like having all minis and the full size just isn't gonna match haha. I really wanted Bubble Beam because I LOVE the color and the Pokemon reference but sadly it's sold out.


----------



## biancardi (May 1, 2014)

if they still have them, their galaxy set is great!!  I was thinking of picking up the black hole one, but other than the brushes(which I can pick up cheap) and a top coat that is very similar to koi pond (which I have), I can dup that look there without getting it.

but the galaxy one is fantastic!!  you get 5 minis - a black, white, blue shimmer, purple shimmer and stardust top coat, plus sponges.  these are mini's - I picked mine up when it was 19.00 + the ipsy coupon

http://www.rainbowhoney.com/collections/16-galaxy-nails/products/galaxy-nails-set


----------



## LethalLesal (May 1, 2014)

Just to let everyone know, Carolyn (she's so awesome!) at Rainbow Honey got back to me and switched the I'm the hero! out to a different polish for me.  So if you're seriously anti-red/white/blue like I am... go for it.  =)

Gawh, I freaking love this company so much.


----------



## biancardi (May 1, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> Just to let everyone know, Carolyn (she's so awesome!) at Rainbow Honey got back to me and switched the I'm the hero! out to a different polish for me.  So if you're seriously anti-red/white/blue like I am... go for it.  =)
> 
> Gawh, I freaking love this company so much.


I know - Carolyn is fantastic!!  My cat knocked over my cuticle oil (and I didn't tighten the cap) and it was all gone - the oil was a mini in the march bag.  I emailed them to see if I could purchase a mini   because it wasn't yet on their site.  She sent me - free- a FULL sized oil.

talk about a unexpected gift!!


----------



## LethalLesal (May 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know - Carolyn is fantastic!!  My cat knocked over my cuticle oil (and I didn't tighten the cap) and it was all gone - the oil was a mini in the march bag.  I emailed them to see if I could purchase a mini   because it wasn't yet on their site.  She sent me - free- a FULL sized oil.
> 
> talk about a unexpected gift!!


Quality and customer-service wise both, I hope they put Julep out of business, lmao!  I still have such a sour note in my mouth over Julep's gloopy and poor-quality polishes.


----------



## Christa W (May 1, 2014)

My April bag took a long time to get here which I am assuming is due to the sheer number of orders she must have gotten from Ipsy.  I am curious to see how long it takes it on a monthly basis as they are supposed to ship out on the 1st.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 1, 2014)

I ordered the May sub, the Mother's Day sub and just placed another $51 (after ipsy promo) order. Please block me from her site!!!

I have julep upgrade and square hue coming which is the rio and a mystery box for signing up for rio. I have no clue where I am going to put it all. My three julep caddies are almost full and the draw that used to hold the juleps is almost full already. I think the MR is gonna put me in rehab. I need to stay off of MUT! Maybe I should start crocheting again but no because I'll be in AC MOORE every other day buying yarn for things I hope to one day make.


----------



## Christa W (May 1, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> I ordered the May sub, the Mother's Day sub and just placed another $51 (after ipsy promo) order. Please block me from her site!!!
> 
> I have julep upgrade and square hue coming which is the rio and a mystery box for signing up for rio. I have no clue where I am going to put it all. My three julep caddies are almost full and the draw that used to hold the juleps is almost full already. I think the MR is gonna put me in rehab. I need to stay off of MUT! Maybe I should start crocheting again but no because I'll be in AC MOORE every other day buying yarn for things I hope to one day make.


Rainbow Honey (and all polish in general) &gt; crack

Luckily for me (I mean my wallet) that I only used the Ipsy code for my April mystery bag.


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> I ordered the May sub, the Mother's Day sub and just placed another $51 (after ipsy promo) order. Please block me from her site!!!
> 
> I have julep upgrade and square hue coming which is the rio and a mystery box for signing up for rio. I have no clue where I am going to put it all. My three julep caddies are almost full and the draw that used to hold the juleps is almost full already. I think the MR is gonna put me in rehab. I need to stay off of MUT! Maybe I should start crocheting again but no because I'll be in AC MOORE every other day buying yarn for things I hope to one day make.


*cough*  http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40107872/

I have two and am considering a third, although that one would probably not contain polish.  I just love these cabinets so much I want a dozen of them, preferably in all different colors!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> if they still have them, their galaxy set is great!!  I was thinking of picking up the black hole one, but other than the brushes(which I can pick up cheap) and a top coat that is very similar to koi pond (which I have), I can dup that look there without getting it.
> 
> but the galaxy one is fantastic!!  you get 5 minis - a black, white, blue shimmer, purple shimmer and stardust top coat, plus sponges.  these are mini's - I picked mine up when it was 19.00 + the ipsy coupon
> 
> http://www.rainbowhoney.com/collections/16-galaxy-nails/products/galaxy-nails-set


I like that one!! And it's cheaper! As I was looking at the picture thinking "I don't know if I could even do that", I see the step by step picture haha.


----------



## biancardi (May 2, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> I like that one!! And it's cheaper! As I was looking at the picture thinking "I don't know if I could even do that", I see the step by step picture haha.


it is so easy - I am a messy nail pollisher and even I am happy with my results.  I think this kit is made for people who do not normally do nail art  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have made the request to RH to make star dust a full size - that is such a great top coat!


----------



## LinaMingo (May 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> *cough*  http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40107872/
> 
> I have two and am considering a third, although that one would probably not contain polish.  I just love these cabinets so much I want a dozen of them, preferably in all different colors!


Ahhh, helmers....yes. I did consider them but I need to see if they would fit in the space I have the little roller carts in. Right now I have 3 of these carts one for nails, one for make up and one for overflow and misc junk. They fit perfect in the limited space I have around my desk/vanity.


----------



## BeMyBait (May 2, 2014)

Gah! I need one of those for my bathroom!



LinaMingo said:


> Ahhh, helmers....yes. I did consider them but I need to see if they would fit in the space I have the little roller carts in. Right now I have 3 of these carts one for nails, one for make up and one for overflow and misc junk. They fit perfect in the limited space I have around my desk/vanity.


----------



## Christa W (May 2, 2014)

Anyone get a shipping notice yet?


----------



## LinaMingo (May 2, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Anyone get a shipping notice yet?


Nope :/


----------



## Imberis (May 2, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Anyone get a shipping notice yet?


None here, either. Last month, though, I ordered a mystery bag and it just magically appeared in my mailbox one day! I never got a shipping notice.


----------



## Jennifer Stull (May 4, 2014)

I haven't received a shipping notice either. I also ordered the mother's day box, and haven't received a shipping notification for it either.


----------



## meaganola (May 4, 2014)

I just got a shipping notice a few minutes ago!  USPS says it was actually handed off to the postal service yesterday, and it has already left the NJ sorting facility and is expected to be here on Tuesday.  I really hope this is accurate.  Tuesday is likely to suck (because Tuesdays always suck due to the way my workload is distributed throughout the week), so this will be a fantastic thing to look forward to.


----------



## bonita22 (May 4, 2014)

I just got a shipping notice as well. Expected delivery Tuesday. My goal this month is to remain spoiler free on my subs, fingers crossed for will power  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2014)

no shipping label yet.  Did you order other things besides the monthly bag?


----------



## bonita22 (May 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no shipping label yet. Did you order other things besides the monthly bag?


I just ordered the monthly bag.


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2014)

hmm, I feel so unloved.  I put in that sub right when they announced it too...


----------



## Christa W (May 4, 2014)

I didn't order anything besides the mystery box. Haven't checked my email in a few hours.

and that's what I get for replying on my phone... I got a shipping notice now too saying it will be here Tuesday.

also the email was about 2 hrs ago so it's you may getting one soon @@biancardi


----------



## meaganola (May 4, 2014)

In case it makes a difference, I got the mini version.


----------



## NotTheMama (May 4, 2014)

I got my shipping notice as well, just a few hours ago, expected delivery is Tuesday.  I also ordered the mini mystery bag. 

No shipping notice on my Mother's Day bag yet. 

On another note, I bought my new hubby Blackhawks playoff tickets for his birthday, and we went to the game today.  It was AWESOME, Hawks won 4-1.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 4, 2014)

No shipping notice but I also got the mother's day set and a few other things.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 4, 2014)

No shipping notice for me either. I have the large May, the Mother's Day and a order I placed that just says fulfilled for a few days now. Close to 30 polishes and still trying to make room for them. I think the helmers are too wide for the space I have so I am thinking of the melmers which I have to see if they would on the desk. Or as I suggested to the mister, I could always have a corner of his man cave ( aka cat cave) lol he didn't appreciate that neither did the cats since they share the room.


----------



## Imberis (May 5, 2014)

My mini mystery bag will be here Tuesday, too! I still haven't had notice about the Mother's Day bag. I imagine those will be going out really soon, though.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 5, 2014)

Yay everyone post pics when it arrives! I want to see before I make a big order to get it added on   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (May 5, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> No shipping notice for me either. I have the large May, the Mother's Day and a order I placed that just says fulfilled for a few days now. Close to 30 polishes and still trying to make room for them. I think the helmers are too wide for the space I have so I am thinking of the melmers which I have to see if they would on the desk. Or as I suggested to the mister, I could always have a corner of his man cave ( aka cat cave) lol he didn't appreciate that neither did the cats since they share the room.


I love my Melmers except since I filled them I have a few drawers that sag and actually had one of them fall completely out when I pulled it out.  Next trip to Ikea (about an hour away) I am picking up at least one Helmer.


----------



## Christa W (May 5, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I got my shipping notice as well, just a few hours ago, expected delivery is Tuesday.  I also ordered the mini mystery bag.
> 
> No shipping notice on my Mother's Day bag yet.
> 
> On another note, I bought my new hubby Blackhawks playoff tickets for his birthday, and we went to the game today.  It was AWESOME, Hawks won 4-1.


Blackhawks mani???  I was hoping mine would be here Monday but it gives me something to look forward to if it's Tuesday since I already have one nail mail coming on Monday.


----------



## NotTheMama (May 5, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Blackhawks mani??? I was hoping mine would be here Monday but it gives me something to look forward to if it's Tuesday since I already have one nail mail coming on Monday.


I was going to do a Hawks mani but I ran out of time. My nails are still growing out from the gels I had put on for the wedding, so I'm trying to limit how much I mess with them.

I'm glad the Rainbow Honey bag is coming so quickly, maybe I'll miss the spoilers and be surprised!!


----------



## biancardi (May 5, 2014)

I did get my shipping notice late last night, but there is no expected delivery date - it is in that "electronic notification received" state.

For some reason, NJ to MA seems to take A LONG time to get here...


----------



## Christa W (May 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I did get my shipping notice late last night, but there is no expected delivery date - it is in that "electronic notification received" state.
> 
> For some reason, NJ to MA seems to take A LONG time to get here...


I am not surprised.  It was way easier for me to fly my mom from Florida to anywhere then when she flew once from NJ to Boston.  I am usually very lucky with how quickly things get here since I everything goes through Tampa first.



Pollysmom said:


> I was going to do a Hawks mani but I ran out of time. My nails are still growing out from the gels I had put on for the wedding, so I'm trying to limit how much I mess with them.
> 
> I'm glad the Rainbow Honey bag is coming so quickly, maybe I'll miss the spoilers and be surprised!!


I don't plan on sharing until at least Wednesday.  I too want to be surprised and I don't want to take that away from anyone.  I wish I hadn't peeked last month.


----------



## Jennifer Stull (May 5, 2014)

I received mine today! I ordered the mini and the colors are really cute for spring and summer.

So Spoiler alert, the images are loading way to big, so click on the url's for the pictures.

http://i57.tinypic.com/f1lgd3.jpg  The entire mini box

http://i57.tinypic.com/k0nay0.jpgSwatch one. These are just quick swatches and I know my cuticles aren't in the best shape right now so be kind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://i60.tinypic.com/qozy1x.jpg Second Swatch

http://i57.tinypic.com/f3huex.jpg  Last swatch


----------



## Imberis (May 5, 2014)

Thank you for the spoilers, @! I like the look of the glitter polish with the shapes in it. I can't wait for mine to arrive now!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 5, 2014)

jstull said:


> I received mine today! I ordered the mini and the colors are really cute for spring and summer.
> 
> So Spoiler alert, the images are loading way to big, so click on the url's for the pictures.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! I can't wait to get my order!


----------



## biancardi (May 5, 2014)

jstull said:


> I received mine today! I ordered the mini and the colors are really cute for spring and summer.
> 
> So Spoiler alert, the images are loading way to big, so click on the url's for the pictures.
> 
> ...


thanks!!

hmmm.  at least one of those doesn't look like a new unreleased item..I wonder if they had to change their sub service now?  Because if that is what I think it is, it wasn't very good.

can you post the names of the nailpolish ones?  thanks!


----------



## Jennifer Stull (May 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> can you post the names of the nailpolish ones?  thanks!


Yep, I'll white them out just in case no one wants to see the names. They are:



Spoiler



Neon Blossom, Waves, and Petit four.


----------



## biancardi (May 5, 2014)

jstull said:


> Yep, I'll white them out just in case no one wants to see the names. They are: Neon Blossom, Waves, and Petit four.


great!!  Those are not repeats of the past then!! It was just that one of them looked sooo familiar!


----------



## NotTheMama (May 5, 2014)

jstull said:


> I received mine today! I ordered the mini and the colors are really cute for spring and summer.
> 
> So Spoiler alert, the images are loading way to big, so click on the url's for the pictures.
> 
> ...


Ok, I caved, I looked.  OMG....grabby hands!!!  Can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## Imberis (May 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> great!!  Those are not repeats of the past then!! It was just that one of them looked sooo familiar!


I think the



Spoiler



blue/green one looks a lot like The Kraken


but with smaller glitter. I'm not mad, since



Spoiler



The Kraken


is one of my favorite polishes ever!

Edited to fix the spoilers.


----------



## meaganola (May 5, 2014)

Any chance you could use spoiler tags instead of white text? Those of us on mobile can't just highlight and see it! Just type [ s p o i l e r ] without spaces to start and [ / s p o i l e r ] to end.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (May 5, 2014)

I like that the bags are still available, so I can see what is in it before I order. I can't afford to do a new subscription, but I do want to buy the bags I like from time to time, so I like being able to "spoil the surprise" to see what's in it. That being said, I think I'm skipping this month since all the colors don't suit me.


----------



## Jennifer Stull (May 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Any chance you could use spoiler tags instead of white text? Those of us on mobile can't just highlight and see it! Just type [ s p o i l e r ] without spaces to start and [ / s p o i l e r ] to end.


I just edited my post. Thanks for letting me know how to add things into a spoiler.


----------



## BeMyBait (May 5, 2014)

Argh I'm so excited now! My tracking still says its in NJ, so hopefully tomorrow. I found the willpower to not peek!


----------



## bonita22 (May 5, 2014)

My mini mystery bag was delivered today! I love everything in it. Definitely worth it. I received the same as @jstull.


----------



## Imberis (May 5, 2014)

I just went back and looked at the Mother's Day special mystery bag e-mail, and it said "all orders ship 5/5," so hopefully those of us that ordered it will get tracking information soon!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 5, 2014)

The perfume name sounds amazing, can anyone describe the notes or a general sense of what it smells like?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 5, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> The perfume name sounds amazing, can anyone describe the notes or a general sense of what it smells like?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Spoiler



Summer Juice: Sweet with the right amount of pucker and loaded with exotic fruit and citrus notes!


----------



## LinaMingo (May 5, 2014)

Got my mystery bag shipping email. If the mothers days went out May be that email will be coming shorty. My email came about 10 minutes ago. I was dancing. Now to wait for the big mini order.

Why do I have this irrational desire to buy all her minis?


----------



## lindseylouwho (May 5, 2014)

Got a shipment notice for my full size mystery bag! So excited! I've never bought any Rainbow Honey polishes before but they look amazing!


----------



## Imberis (May 5, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> Got my mystery bag shipping email. If the mothers days went out May be that email will be coming shorty. My email came about 10 minutes ago. I was dancing. Now to wait for the big mini order.
> 
> Why do I have this irrational desire to buy all her minis?


Haha! It's not irrational. Everyone knows you need all the minis for... reasons. It's totally rational! (Plus they're super cute.)


----------



## meaganola (May 5, 2014)

Thank you for the spoiler boxes!  It's hard to figure things out when you can only see      and      but       .  Anyway.  Yay, these all look like my kind of colors!  Boo, I don't have them *right now*!  Oh, well.  I want to get more wear out of these nail wraps anyway.  And I can totally see myself buying *far* too many of these minis.  I'm going to stick with just the sub for now, though, because I'm trying to ease into what I just *know* could turn into an epic obsession if I let it run wild.


----------



## rubyjuls (May 5, 2014)

Got my shipping email for the large May Mystery box! Now just waiting on the Mother's Day box shipping notice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 5, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> Got my mystery bag shipping email. If the mothers days went out May be that email will be coming shorty. My email came about 10 minutes ago. I was dancing. Now to wait for the big mini order.
> 
> Why do I have this irrational desire to buy all her minis?


I hope it's not irrational, I plan on buying all the mini sets I can get my hands on in a few orders. Already received the April mystery bag, The Summer of 199X Part I and II, The Final Battle Part I, II, and III, and next on my list is the Neon Graffiti set, May Mystery Bag, and the Midnight Garden collection.


----------



## biancardi (May 5, 2014)

you need to get the galaxy set!!


----------



## Imberis (May 5, 2014)

The galaxy set is the only mini set that I don't own right now. I guess I should pick it up, too. I love the Summer of 199X collection the most. I love every single color in that collection. It's the collection that turned me into a huge Rainbow Honey fan (well, that and their awesome customer service).


----------



## LinaMingo (May 5, 2014)

ENABLERS!!! all of you. Lol yea I didn't see a wish list so I just stuck stuff in my cart until I can order again

Not mystery bag order I am waiting for includes robot mini , creme couture mini and sweet talk mini....thanks to the ipsy code.


----------



## Imberis (May 5, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> ENABLERS!!! all of you. Lol yea I didn't see a wish list so I just stuck stuff in my cart until I can order again
> 
> Not mystery bag order I am waiting for includes robot mini , creme couture mini and sweet talk mini....thanks to the ipsy code.


You made a most wise decision in getting the cream couture set! They look great under glitter toppers or all by themselves. I bet one of the polishes from this month's mystery bag would look great on quite a few from the creme couture set.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 5, 2014)

Oh and I forgot I bought the Sweet Talk mini set too... I want to eventually get them all, but was kind of into doing a big order once a month to get the LE polish and the free mini mystery bag with my order and free shipping.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 5, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> ENABLERS!!! all of you. Lol yea I didn't see a wish list so I just stuck stuff in my cart until I can order again
> 
> Not mystery bag order I am waiting for includes robot mini , creme couture mini and sweet talk mini....*thanks to the ipsy code.*


I think the Ipsy code works on multiple orders too. I placed one already with it, and got it to apply to another but I haven't actually pulled the trigger on that second order. I assume it works again, I don't think the site recognizes you've already used it once.


----------



## Imberis (May 6, 2014)

I hate myself. While enabling others, I enabled myself!! I found the ipsy code and bought: Cetra full size, Creme Couture set, The Neon Graffiti set in minis, the glitter topper collection, and I got I'm the Hero (I bet the formulation will be way better than Julep's super gloopy Fourth of July polish) and another mini May mystery bag for free (which I'm going to save and give my best friend for her birthday, along with some other things).


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh and I forgot I bought the Sweet Talk mini set too... I want to eventually get them all, but was kind of into doing a big order once a month to get the LE polish and the free mini mystery bag with my order and free shipping.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha I figured that's what I'd do too! Until eventually I have all the old stuff... then maybe I'll just start doing the mini mystery sub.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 6, 2014)

Yup the code still works because I applied it to my wish cart lol so I don't forget about it.

FYI code expires 5/31


----------



## biancardi (May 6, 2014)

mine will be here wednesday, which means thursday if past history repeats itself!!  I swear, it takes longer to go across 2 small states &amp; a medium sized one than to go to the west coast!


----------



## sstich79 (May 6, 2014)

Dangit, I couldn't stay strong and resist the power of the spoilers! My order includes the mini mystery bag, the full-size Sweet Talk, the honey cuticle oil, and three of the mini cuticle balm sticks (newfound cuticle obsession over here). Come on, tracking! Have to say, I'm only loving one of the mystery polishes based on the pics so far, but I'll reserve judgment until I see them in person. The other items, however, are making me happy! What is the



Spoiler



flower-shaped thing... a soap


?


----------



## Jennifer Stull (May 6, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Dangit, I couldn't stay strong and resist the power of the spoilers! My order includes the mini mystery bag, the full-size Sweet Talk, the honey cuticle oil, and three of the mini cuticle balm sticks (newfound cuticle obsession over here). Come on, tracking! Have to say, I'm only loving one of the mystery polishes based on the pics so far, but I'll reserve judgment until I see them in person. The other items, however, are making me happy! What is the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is



Spoiler



Summer juice shea butter soap.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 6, 2014)

Still no shipment notice for me, and I ordered the triangle glitter from the neons line, a large cuticle balm in summer juice, the mother's day bag, the may bag, and a large april bag, plus the I'm the hero! but I asked them for a different polish and they said okay.  

Thankfully my mother's day bag isn't for my mother and it's just for me... heh.


----------



## Imberis (May 6, 2014)

I don't think mine is going to make it here today, even though it said the shipping arrival was today. I haven't "heard" from it since it left New Jersey. Bummer!


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery! So exciting!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 6, 2014)

If the Mother's Day mystery bag is indeed shipping today as someone said, it should be here before Mother's Day. RH ships 2-day Priority and I always get it in 2 days even all the way in California. It usually leaves New Jersey and I don't see an update until it gets to my local post office when it's out for delivery. @@Imberis it may just have done that, also I don't get an update for a few hours after it's out for delivery.


----------



## Christa W (May 6, 2014)

I resisted!  I resisted!  I am so proud of myself.  I was way more excited about this mystery bag over last month.  I am so happy!!  It is PERFECT!! Worth every penny.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 6, 2014)

Hope I get my shipping notice today. I ordered the mother's day set, sweet talk minis, galaxy minis, plus the free LE and mystery bag late Thursday night.


----------



## LaStupenda (May 6, 2014)

I got my box yesterday, and I think some of you saw my post on IG about it. If you're curious, here it is:

Just click on the link to see it.

I also did a size comparison of Rainbow Honey/Julep/OPI:


----------



## BeMyBait (May 6, 2014)

@@LethalLesal this is totally random but you hace a celeb look alike and it's KILLING me. I can't figure it out!!


----------



## theblingfairy (May 6, 2014)

I. LOVE. THIS. BOX. BAG? PACKAGE?! Whatever it is, I love the crap out of it!!! I was completely bummed today, and just got my mystery bag in the mail....omggggg!!!!!


----------



## LethalLesal (May 6, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> @@LethalLesal this is totally random but you hace a celeb look alike and it's KILLING me. I can't figure it out!!


Haha, now it's killing me too! Who?


----------



## kellsbells (May 6, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> Haha, now it's killing me too! Who?


yes! I think you look like Katy Mixon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought it was just me. You look younger and fresher though.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 6, 2014)

kellsbells said:


> yes! I think you look like Katy Mixon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought it was just me. You look younger and fresher though.


I am not sure how I feel about that, lol!  I had to google her and her pictures aren't the most flattering.  I can see a bit of a resemblance, though.  Although, I stay out of the tanning beds as I don't want skin cancer! lol


----------



## kellsbells (May 6, 2014)

sorry!  i think your both beautiful! But yeah, some of her pics are not the best because  of some of charecters she plays, but she is stunning when shes not all fake tanned with tons of makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Theres just a little something there, like maybe she could be your aunt or an older cousin if that makes sense. Def. not twinsies just sort of, i think its the smile!


----------



## LinaMingo (May 6, 2014)

My jealousy overflows! I want my rainbow honies!!! Lol


----------



## Imberis (May 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If the Mother's Day mystery bag is indeed shipping today as someone said, it should be here before Mother's Day. RH ships 2-day Priority and I always get it in 2 days even all the way in California. It usually leaves New Jersey and I don't see an update until it gets to my local post office when it's out for delivery. @@Imberis it may just have done that, also I don't get an update for a few hours after it's out for delivery.


I was hoping this was the case, but I just got the mail and it wasn't in there. Hopefully it'll be here tomorrow! I thought they would have shipped the Mother's Day stuff out by now, too, but I haven't had tracking for that one. Sometimes I don't get Rainbow Honey tracking emails and things just show up, though.


----------



## ellesnails (May 6, 2014)

I'm so happy I subscribed to this bag.  Everything looks amazing, I just want to try on everything.  Also, I can't believe how small Juleps are.  Good comparison pictures.


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2014)

A mod note:  Teaser posts -- "I got it!  Check out my blog for more info!" -- are explicitly forbidden under the terms of service.  From https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/page/articles.html/post/support/terms-of-service



> *You may not do the following:*
> 
> 
> Request members to visit your website, blog or any social media site including but not limited to Imgur, Facebook, Twitter, YouTube, Instagram, Pinterest or any other similar site is not allowed.
> You are not allowed to post teasers such as, “I have more swatches on my site” or “I have more information on my blog” or anything similar.


Per that first rule, we're not even supposed to say, "I took a picture!  Here's the link to it on my Instagram!"  This will be edited out.  I was actually trying to figure out how to do that on my phone when @@ScoutSays beat me to the initial edit removing the blog link.  Links to your blog/Instagram/etc. *in signatures* are acceptable, but links to your blog/instagram/etc. in the bodies of posts are not.  If you have photos, you're supposed to upload them to the site and post the photos, not links to the photos.  Here is the tutorial on how to do this: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131657-how-to-insert-an-image-into-a-post/

If you're on mobile, until the full mobile version rolls out (and it *is* a priority.  It's just not something they can finish quickly), scroll to the bottom of the screen, click on the Full Version button, follow the bouncing ball (so to speak), and then scroll down again and click the Use Mobile Version link to return to the mobile version.  Yeah, it's a pain, but it's going to be better to figure out how to do this now rather in a week or two when bags and boxes start *really* rolling in.


----------



## biancardi (May 6, 2014)

@@meaganola thank you for that.  When I post my pics or reviews here, I c&amp;p my reviews and upload my pics here, because I know the rules.

I was wondering if something had changed...


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2014)

@biancardi  Nah, nothing has changed.  Well, nothing as far as the rules go.  The platform that it runs on has changed, and we're all trying to figure out how to use it (I must have tried to figure out how to do that edit on my phone for ten minutes before I gave up and made a mental note to get back to this thread when I got home from work).  Oh, and the number of mods has gone *way* up over the past week and a half.  There were five or six.  Now there are more than twenty.  We're all (users, mods, super mods, and anyone else I'm missing) still trying to figure out how the board itself -- posting, editing, etc., so the technical aspects -- works, though!  I expect that Saturday is going to be a *big* day for a sudden uptick in "Please keep all discussion of swaps on the swap forum" edits.  Birchbox update + ipsy update + twenty mods + weekend = much easier for those posts to get caught by someone.

Anyway.  Any time you see something like that, feel free to report it, and one of the mods will leap into action!  Thanks! 

(And blog promotion like that has actually been one of my big pet peeves since my very first login on here.  Participate, don't just put up a sign and then leave!  This is a community, not a bulletin board at the co-op, and community means participation and interaction, not a dropped-in "go look at this other thing that isn't MUT.")


----------



## Christa W (May 6, 2014)

I can not decide which of these to use first!  OMG I love all 3.  I hope you ladies all get your bags soon!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 6, 2014)

My Mother's Day Mystery Bag just shipped   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 6, 2014)

my bag might be here tomorrow!!  It is up in Nashua, so that means it will be routing back down to Boston in the wee hours of the am.


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2014)

I have to say that I think this sub delivered pretty much exactly the kind of more experimental color I've been wishing Julep would do.  While the per-ml cost is a little more than Julep if you include shipping, they sent other stuff that more than makes up for being a little more expensive, and you're not getting the same colors you've seen a hundred times before.  I think the per-ml price is justified just because of that last part alone.  And I keep thinking, "Oh, man, *so bummed* that this is only quarterly!"  And then I have to remind myself that, no, it's monthly, so we get to do this all over again in a month!


----------



## LinaMingo (May 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> My Mother's Day Mystery Bag just shipped   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just checked my email and got my shipping notice too. Woo hooo.

I am going to have a polish OD this week. I don't have enough fingers and toes. I wonder how my cats would feel about swatching!?!? I kid I kid they'd scratch me and run to 'dad' squealing. Then I'd have to bribe them with extra snacks. Yea don't think it would be worth it in the long run.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 7, 2014)

kellsbells said:


> sorry!  i think your both beautiful! But yeah, some of her pics are not the best because  of some of charecters she plays, but she is stunning when shes not all fake tanned with tons of makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Theres just a little something there, like maybe she could be your aunt or an older cousin if that makes sense. Def. not twinsies just sort of, i think its the smile!


Haha, no worries, you didn't offend me or anything!  It's flattering to be told that I look like anyone who is worthy of being a celebrity regardless!  I definitely do see what you're saying though.  The smile/dimples and our face shape and hair color.  =)

In other, very sad, news... still no shipping notification for me, even though on their website it says "fulfilled"!  Super bummed.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

Mine says "fulfilled" and no shipping notification either.


----------



## sstich79 (May 7, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Mine says "fulfilled" and no shipping notification either.


Me three. Come on, RH, I want my pretties, but even more than that, my cuticles need the balm and oil I ordered! I'm in the process of refinishing an old library card catalog right now, and despite wearing gloves as much as possible, my fingers seriously look like an auto mechanic's.


----------



## Imberis (May 7, 2014)

I am having the worst luck with any packages coming out of the Kearny, NJ USPS hub this week. I've had three different packages (from different companies, even) just float around there, or get lost for a couple of days! My package paranoia got so bad that I contacted Rainbow Honey about my Mother's Day package, just in case. It'll be here Friday, thankfully. I feel terrible for bothering them, though. 

My nails have been "naked" since Monday, since I knew I was getting the mystery bag soon. LoL


----------



## theblingfairy (May 7, 2014)

I cancelled Julep so fast, their heads are probably still spinning. Much prefer rainbow honey. I'm wearing all three polishes at once, because I have no self control.


----------



## BeMyBait (May 7, 2014)

Ah ha! Olivia Wilde!!



LethalLesal said:


> Haha, now it's killing me too! Who?


----------



## LethalLesal (May 7, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> Ah ha! Olivia Wilde!!


Oh hell yes, I'll take that!  =)  She's GORGEOUS!  You've officially made my day &lt;3


----------



## BeMyBait (May 7, 2014)

You look just like her! I'm surprised you haven't heard that before. Maybe it's the angle of your profile pic.



LethalLesal said:


> Oh hell yes, I'll take that!  =)  She's GORGEOUS!  You've officially made my day &lt;3


----------



## LethalLesal (May 7, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> You look just like her! I'm surprised you haven't heard that before. Maybe it's the angle of your profile pic.


You're seriously my favorite person, hehe.  

Probably because I eat, frequently, and I powerlift... so I'm not even, and nor will I ever be, hollywood skinny, so most people don't/would never see it.  I definitely do see a resemblance though when I googled her, especially when I'm at an angle like that.


----------



## meaganola (May 7, 2014)

theblingfairy said:


> I cancelled Julep so fast, their heads are probably still spinning. Much prefer rainbow honey. I'm wearing all three polishes at once, because I have no self control.


I really like how these three seem intended to be worn together! This is going to be a really fun subscription to play with!

(Was this the first time it was an actual subscription rather than a Mystery Bag you could add on to your order or get it for free with a large order?)


----------



## LethalLesal (May 7, 2014)

Update, still no shipping.  =(  I'm hoping it just randomly shows up in my mailbox.  I noticed something, too.  When I placed my last huge $50-plus order that got free shipping, it took forever for them to ship that out too, and then I placed a smaller order where I paid for the shipping, and I got it SUPER quickly.  I wonder if it's just those of us who utilized the free shipping whose packages haven't been shipped out yet? 

Also, this sucks, because I wanted my blog post for my "unboxing" of the May mystery bag to be relevant, and now it's not going to be I don't think.  (I'm still avoiding the spoilers, though!)


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

Finally got my shipping email! And I got the free shipping like you, @@LethalLesal, so hopefully yours is coming today too!


----------



## LethalLesal (May 7, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Finally got my shipping email! And I got the free shipping like you, @@LethalLesal, so hopefully yours is coming today too!


Just got mine too!!  Woohoo!!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 7, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> Just got mine too!!  Woohoo!!!


Yay!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm interested to see what you get in place of I'm the Hero!


----------



## LethalLesal (May 7, 2014)

mandithomas89 said:


> Yay!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm interested to see what you get in place of I'm the Hero!


Me tooooooooooooo!  If they even remembered with how busy they've been.


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2014)

I got mine today!!  I could smell the soap from the package - it is so wonderful!!  As I opened up my package, I was saying, in a high pitched voice and rapid fast - prettyprettyprettyprettypretty all the pretty things

This HAS to be my favorite sub because of the smile it puts on my face when I open it up!!  I love this sub!


----------



## theblingfairy (May 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got mine today!!  I could smell the soap from the package - it is so wonderful!!  As I opened up my package, I was saying, in a high pitched voice and rapid fast - prettyprettyprettyprettypretty all the pretty things
> 
> This HAS to be my favorite sub because of the smile it puts on my face when I open it up!!  I love this sub!


Me too! None of the other subs get me smiling like this one did. I was putting on balm and sniffing soap and rolling oil like a mad woman! Hubby said I smelled like a margarita.


----------



## theblingfairy (May 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I really like how these three seem intended to be worn together! This is going to be a really fun subscription to play with!
> 
> (Was this the first time it was an actual subscription rather than a Mystery Bag you could add on to your order or get it for free with a large order?)


I think it started in February, but I'm not sure. Last month's was wearable together, too!


----------



## biancardi (May 8, 2014)

I think it is this picture that puts me in a good mood  - I mean, look how happy whatever those things are are in this picture! lol


----------



## LinaMingo (May 8, 2014)

My mystery bag moved and is now in Philly.

My mothers day bag is due tomorrow.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think it is this picture that puts me in a good mood  - I mean, look how happy whatever those things are are in this picture! lol


As great as the products are, I think that picture is probably my favorite thing about Rainbow Honey. It's just so cute.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 8, 2014)

I just noticed that our Mother's Day Mystery bags are guaranteed to be delivered by Mother's Day, and mine has not done a thing. They made a shipping label and according to my tracking that's all it's done. Hasn't even been scanned at the post office. I know it could have just not been scanned on accident, but if it really hasn't moved, it won't be here by Sunday. Not that it was a present for my mom, but still they did guarantee it would arrive in time.


----------



## Imberis (May 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I just noticed that our Mother's Day Mystery bags are guaranteed to be delivered by Mother's Day, and mine has not done a thing. They made a shipping label and according to my tracking that's all it's done. Hasn't even been scanned at the post office. I know it could have just not been scanned on accident, but if it really hasn't moved, it won't be here by Sunday. Not that it was a present for my mom, but still they did guarantee it would arrive in time.


I think the post office is crazy messed up right now due to Mother's Day. My Mother's Day package said it'll be here on Friday, and then it said it's "pre-shipment," and then I checked again the next day and it hasn't moved since it left New Jersey. Now it says "pre-shipment" again!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 8, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I think the post office is crazy messed up right now due to Mother's Day. My Mother's Day package said it'll be here on Friday, and then it said it's "pre-shipment," and then I checked again the next day and it hasn't moved since it left New Jersey. Now it says "pre-shipment" again!


Oh I totally understand USPS is all messed up I've heard about the Squarehue fiasco (basically no one has gotten their May boxes because of USPS) I just think maybe RH should have sent them out earlier if they were guaranteeing them for Mother's Day. If I don't get it in time I might just send them a polite email stating I was disappointed I didn't receive it in time.


----------



## DragonChick (May 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh I totally understand USPS is all messed up I've heard about the Squarehue fiasco (basically no one has gotten their May boxes because of USPS) I just think maybe RH should have sent them out earlier if they were guaranteeing them for Mother's Day. If I don't get it in time I might just send them a polite email stating I was disappointed I didn't receive it in time.


I just checked mine and it's supposed to be delivered tomorrow and last tracking says it's left Kearney last night.

This reminds me of an indie I buy from. Her post office never scans the packages and so the tracking always jumps from "acceptance" to out for delivery scans at my local post office days later.


----------



## Jennifer Stull (May 8, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I just checked mine and it's supposed to be delivered tomorrow and last tracking says it's left Kearney last night.
> 
> This reminds me of an indie I buy from. Her post office never scans the packages and so the tracking always jumps from "acceptance" to out for delivery scans at my local post office days later.


that's what my shipping says as well.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I just noticed that our Mother's Day Mystery bags are guaranteed to be delivered by Mother's Day, and mine has not done a thing. They made a shipping label and according to my tracking that's all it's done. Hasn't even been scanned at the post office. I know it could have just not been scanned on accident, but if it really hasn't moved, it won't be here by Sunday. Not that it was a present for my mom, but still they did guarantee it would arrive in time.


Agreed, mine was a mother's day gift for myself, so it kind of stinks that there's no way it's going to be here in time, but oh well!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 8, 2014)

I'm hoping it will just surprise show up tomorrow or Saturday. I will be thrilled if it does. I can't wait to see what you ladies got in yours! Post pics when they arrive!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (May 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh I totally understand USPS is all messed up I've heard about the Squarehue fiasco (basically no one has gotten their May boxes because of USPS) I just think maybe RH should have sent them out earlier if they were guaranteeing them for Mother's Day. If I don't get it in time I might just send them a polite email stating I was disappointed I didn't receive it in time.


I agree they probably should have gone out earlier, just in case. Hopefully everyone gets theirs soon!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 8, 2014)

And just like that my tracking updated, just left NJ and will be here Saturday!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> And just like that my tracking updated, just left NJ and will be here Saturday!


Yay!! Mine was in the same state as yours... showing only that a label was made. Hopefully if it can get to CA by then, it can get to AZ too!


----------



## NotTheMama (May 9, 2014)

Mine says it should be delivered tomorrow!!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 9, 2014)

The shipping is so bloody expensive to Canada 10$ for mini + 9.95$ shipping = 20$ USD converted  =21.65$ for a mini bag. LARGE bag = 25$ +9.95$ converted =35$. These shipping prices and this dang american dollar is killing me LOL


----------



## Jennifer Stull (May 9, 2014)

I received my box today. So, onward with the spoilers.



Spoiler



I received the Sakura Matsuri scented box and it had two nail colors (dusty rose and mosaic sky), a sakura matsuri scented top coat, a perfume, hand cream, and spa soak. And here are the pictures.


----------



## Imberis (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for the spoilers! I wonder if the lavender scent option will get different colors?

I like the packaging, too. It looks nice and classy. LoL


----------



## Jennifer Stull (May 9, 2014)

I'm wondering about that as well. If so, my husband may kill me because I would probably cave and buy it.


----------



## onelilspark (May 9, 2014)

So with the Ipsy code I went ahead and bought the May Mystery Bag - it should be delivered Saturday! 

I really really want the I'm a Hero polish (I have a celebrity crush on Captain America and it would be amazing.)  I'm kicking myself for not ordering when I ordered the bag.  Now I'm being cheap and don't want to spend the extra shipping!


----------



## LaStupenda (May 9, 2014)

I did a mani with Petit Four from the May mystery bag in case anyone's interested.

It's on my Instagram:

[link removed]


----------



## DragonChick (May 9, 2014)

LaStupenda said:


> I did a mani with Petit Four from the May mystery bag in case anyone's interested.
> 
> It's on my Instagram:
> 
> [link removed]


What are the names of the colors for this month?


----------



## LaStupenda (May 9, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> What are the names of the colors for this month?


The yellow speckled one is called Petit Four.

The green/teal shimmer one is called Waves

and the yellow/pink glitter topcoat is called Neon Blossom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> What are the names of the colors for this month?


Left to right: Neon Blossom (top coat), Waves (glass-flecked), and Petit Four (crelly).


----------



## DragonChick (May 9, 2014)

Thanks! Definitely picking that one up this month!


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2014)

I think it's really cool that you can get this every month automatically as a subscription or after the fact once the surprise is revealed. The subscription is far more appealing to me, but I know a lot of people want to see what's in there before springing for it.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 9, 2014)

I missed my mothers day bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but will be waking early to go pick it up


----------



## DragonChick (May 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I think it's really cool that you can get this every month automatically as a subscription or after the fact once the surprise is revealed. The subscription is far more appealing to me, but I know a lot of people want to see what's in there before springing for it.


I was holding back on the May Mystery box for spoilers since I bought the Mothers Day Mystery Box. I'd normally buy it without spoilers because I love RH polishes. Oh... I don't know what the ingredients on the lime lip balm are, but if it's the same as the rose lip balm, it's also the same ingredients as the cuticle balm, just different packaging. I personally prefer the lip balm tube over the super skinny tube, it's easier for me to swipe a finger against. But. (And this is the part where I remember weird random facts about people) they do use avocado oil in their balms.


----------



## biancardi (May 9, 2014)

waves is my favorite!  lovely mani @@LaStupenda


----------



## LaStupenda (May 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> waves is my favorite!  lovely mani @@LaStupenda


Thanks! It just drew me in! I had been giving my nails a break for a couple of weeks, but I just HAD to use it! I love it!


----------



## greenmtx (May 9, 2014)

Just received my May mini mystery bag and I'm in love with everything!  I will definitely be joining the sub.  Thanks for the recommendations MUT!!


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2014)

Mod note again: "I did a mani! Check out my Instagram for the photo!" is still considered a teaser post. I will be deleting that (as soon as I get back to my laptop unless another mod beats me to it) and any future such links in this thread. Please see the directions on how to post photos on the new forum here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131657-how-to-insert-an-image-into-a-post/


----------



## Christa W (May 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> waves is my favorite!  lovely mani @@LaStupenda


Does anyone have Zoya Charla to compare it to?


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Does anyone have Zoya Charla to compare it to?


I have the essence Charla dupe! I was trying to figure out why it looked so familiar. It might also be close to Zuzu (Zusu?), too. Those names didn't click until right now. I can check them tonight!


----------



## Christa W (May 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I have the essence Charla dupe! I was trying to figure out why it looked so familiar. It might also be close to Zuzu (Zusu?), too. Those names didn't click until right now. I can check them tonight!


Awesome.  I appreciate that.   I have Charla and Zuzu on my want list and I am dying to know how close if at all it is.  I checked it against Hard Candy Crush on Caribbean and it's definitely different.


----------



## jesemiaud (May 9, 2014)

I think I'll give this sub a go. I dropped one of my BB's and put my Square Hue sub on hold so I think I can justify it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Awesome. I appreciate that. I have Charla and Zuzu on my want list and I am dying to know how close if at all it is. I checked it against Hard Candy Crush on Caribbean and it's definitely different.


Verdict: Very, very different (and also my phone won't focus when there are sparkles involved, much like me). L to r: essence Choose Me (Zoya Charla dupe), RH Waves, and Zoya Zuzu.

ETA:  Ack!  I'm spoilering the photo due to size!


----------



## Christa W (May 9, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Verdict: Very, very different (and also my phone won't focus when there are sparkles involved, much like me). L to r: essence Choose Me (Zoya Charla dupe), RH Waves, and Zoya Zuzu.
> 
> ETA:  Ack!  I'm spoilering the photo due to size!
> 
> ...


Awesome!  Thank you so much for that!  Proof that photographs can be misleading.


----------



## shutterblog (May 9, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Oh... I don't know what the ingredients on the lime lip balm are, but if it's the same as the rose lip balm, it's also the same ingredients as the cuticle balm, just different packaging. I personally prefer the lip balm tube over the super skinny tube, it's easier for me to swipe a finger against. But. (And this is the part where I remember weird random facts about people) they do use avocado oil in their balms.


Here's the ingredient list:






Cannot WAIT to try out "Waves"!


----------



## DragonChick (May 10, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Here's the ingredient list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, thanks for the pic. Now that I have both balms side by side, there is a slight difference in ingredients, plus the stevia in the lip balms. I was running off memory earlier.


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2014)

Avocado oil seems to be okay!  The problem seems to be the fleshy part.  I think maybe it has an enzyme that triggers an allergic reaction.

And heads up on swaps talk:  Discussion of swaps -- like "I'm putting this up for swap, so see my signature for my swap link" -- in these discussion threads isn't permitted.  It all must go in the Classified area.  Zadi posted a complete breakdown on the forum rules and terms of service for everyone to read here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132118-break-down-on-the-forum-rules-and-terms-of-service/


----------



## shutterblog (May 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Avocado oil seems to be okay!  The problem seems to be the fleshy part.  I think maybe it has an enzyme that triggers an allergic reaction.
> 
> And heads up on swaps talk:  Discussion of swaps -- like "I'm putting this up for swap, so see my signature for my swap link" -- in these discussion threads isn't permitted.  It all must go in the Classified area.  Zadi posted a complete breakdown on the forum rules and terms of service for everyone to read here:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132118-break-down-on-the-forum-rules-and-terms-of-service/



Sorry - it's so confusing.  I've actually seen mods say (pre new software jump) that you could refer to your sig as long as you didn't promote leaving the site.  (Which I didn't.)  My bad - won't do it again!  But there's got to be a better outline of the rules.  I've seen too many edits lately.


----------



## shutterblog (May 10, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Ooh, thanks for the pic. Now that I have both balms side by side, there is a slight difference in ingredients, plus the stevia in the lip balms. I was running off memory earlier.


For comparison's sake, here are the ingredients for sakura matsuri cuticle balm:






And candy mountain cuticle balm:


----------



## LinaMingo (May 10, 2014)

I received shipping notice on my ipsy code order. Then today I received an email that one of the sets, the creme one, was on back order and to pick a full size product to add to it when shipped. I was so pleased that they didn't wait until I received it to tell me something was missing. I picked namesake. Everything else is part of a set and I would much rather have them all lol


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 10, 2014)

My Mother's Day set and May Mystery Bag should be here today! But I just got an email that my Sweet Talk minis and Galaxy minis won't be with them because they're on backorder. They apologized and asked me to pick out a full size item I want for them to ship out with it to make up for it. It's so refreshing to have CS being proactive and reaching out to me and offering that as opposed to having to chase someone down to get an answer. (I'm looking at you, Glossybox, Birchbox, Julep, SquareHue.)

Anyway, so much stuff is sold out. So right now I'm deciding between Orionids, Midnight Fountain, and Tidal Wave and I can't make up my mind.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 10, 2014)

My Mother's Day bag will also be here today! I got the lavender one so when it's here I'll post a photo and we can see if it's any different from the Sakura one. And I decided to place an order for the May mini bag and the Rainbow Honey cuticle oil last night, and I can confirm the IPSY25 25% off code does work on multiple orders, even if you have a log in! That code is good through 5/31.


----------



## Imberis (May 10, 2014)

I just got my Mother's Day mystery bag/box. The box was packaged in two bubble wrap bags (good!), and when I opened the second, woo boy, I could smell the lavender!
 
About the polishes:



Spoiler



The polishes seem to be the same colors as in the spoilers @ posted earlier in this thread. I really, really like the super glitter polish, even more so in person than in the pictures.



Edit to add: I made an order the other day and it says "fulfilled," but has not shipped and has been "fulfilled" for a couple of days but my card hasn't been charged. I, too, ordered the creme set. I assume that if there's a problem I'll hear from Rainbow Honey? I'm worried because the May mystery bag says "sold out," and I got that one to give to my best friend for her birthday. Really, almost everything I bought says sold out now. Eeek.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 10, 2014)

My Mother's Day box arrived today! I got it in the French Lavender scent, and man is it strong! But luckily lavender may be one of those smells that won't give me a headache for some made up reason or another, so hopefully it stays that way. Love this box though!


----------



## Spazkatt (May 10, 2014)

My May RH mystery bag came on Friday, while the perfume smells dreamy I was dissapointed that I got the queen bee lip balm instead of the lime. My husband is too cute he likes how the soap makes his hands soft lol. I put the bloom top coat over my Piaf Zoya polish and I really like it. If you use petifour polish be sure to do a thick base coat...I had a heck of a time getting it off. The glitter chunks stuck to my nails even after soaking the in polish remover for a good while. I actually used the nail sticks they sent to pick off all the glitter chunks. Wave is beautiful, but more suited for winter. So I'd say it was a 50/50 bag for me this month.


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2014)

Tip on any polish containing glitter:  Use two coats (make sure each one dries all the way before the next coat) of school glue as base coat.  The resulting mani will only hold up for a day or two, but it's *really* easy to remove.  I can usually just pop it right off my nail in one piece with just a little pressure/push combo with the opposing hand's thumb.  It totally changed my glitter-wearing life!


----------



## NotTheMama (May 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Tip on any polish containing glitter: Use two coats (make sure each one dries all the way before the next coat) of school glue as base coat. The resulting mani will only hold up for a day or two, but it's *really* easy to remove. I can usually just pop it right off my nail in one piece with just a little pressure/push combo with the opposing hand's thumb. It totally changed my glitter-wearing life!


OPI also makes a peel off base coat for glitter polish. I just tried it for the first time and I got almost 4-5 days out of my mani. It's hard to find, my local Sally's doesn't carry it so I ordered it from Ulta. It seriously works great!! I highly recommend it....I even bought a bottle for my friend!!


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

I have no problems with nail polish (glitter or no) peeling off.  my nails want to naturally repel nailpolish - I can just peel a whole nail off (nailpolish that is) without issues.  I have glitter residue sometimes, and my lomasi works for that.

I am trying all sorts of things to make my nailpolish last longer, but so far, nothing works...


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 11, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> OPI also makes a peel off base coat for glitter polish. I just tried it for the first time and I got almost 4-5 days out of my mani. It's hard to find, my local Sally's doesn't carry it so I ordered it from Ulta. It seriously works great!! I highly recommend it....I even bought a bottle for my friend!!


I saw that in their ad and wanted to get it, but it was sold out online. I haven't made it over to a store yet though.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 12, 2014)

I finally got all my orders. I love it all. Don't know what to use first. And got 6 square hues too. Eek!


----------



## biancardi (May 12, 2014)

I feel overloaded with nail polish!!  I have to do my toes...I got my eco-emi bag today and they had a nice nailpolish in a bronzey color - by suncoat - a water based nailpolish!!


----------



## onelilspark (May 12, 2014)

I got my Mystery Bag today!  Love it so much!  I couldn't decide what color to use, so I used all of them, lol!
 
 



Spoiler


----------



## LinaMingo (May 12, 2014)

Lol I had to use all three colors too. I just don't know how to do a spoiler hmmm let me check something, nope can't find spoiler button


----------



## onelilspark (May 12, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> Lol I had to use all three colors too. I just don't know how to do a spoiler hmmm let me check something, nope can't find spoiler button


When you reply, it's the third button from the top, says BB Codes? And then you can select spoiler.  It took me a while to figure out  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 12, 2014)

LinaMingo said:


> Lol I had to use all three colors too. I just don't know how to do a spoiler hmmm let me check something, nope can't find spoiler button


Click the little button that has a "t" on it, then in the pop up window click the drop down menu that says "Twitter" and select "Spoilers". Then just hit ok and add your images in between the spoiler tags that will appear in your post. I hope that helps!


----------



## 3Babydolls (May 12, 2014)

I am seriously thinking of doing the rainbow honey sub box monthly. Trouble is I am waiting for my may mystery box to arrive. I was wondering if you could tell me, is the sub box separate from the mystery boxes?


----------



## biancardi (May 12, 2014)

mystery box is the monthly sub box.


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> I am seriously thinking of doing the rainbow honey sub box monthly. Trouble is I am waiting for my may mystery box to arrive. I was wondering if you could tell me, is the sub box separate from the mystery boxes?


They're pretty much the same thing.  The card just says "May's mystery bag by rainbow honey," and it doesn't mention the subscription at all.  The subscription just means you set it and forget it, so to speak.  Sign up once, and it will just continue to come month after month, even if you make no other purchase!  From what I've seen on Instagram, it does look like some of the non-polish items may differ -- different flavors of lip balm, some people received a scrub and/or nail honey -- but the polishes are the same.


----------



## LinaMingo (May 12, 2014)

I am on my ipad but using full desk version and don't see any of that.

This is what my two screens look like. The second one is when I hit more reply options.


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2014)

@@LinaMingo I have a problem accessing the full editor (with the buttons, dropdown menus, etc.) at times even on my laptop.  I have no clue why.  I just use text whenever I need to do spoilers.  Just take the spaces out of the following to start and end your spoiler block: 

[ spoiler ] Your spoiler post text goes here [ /spoiler ]


----------



## LinaMingo (May 12, 2014)

My everything mani ( thanks for the spoiler tip)



Spoiler


----------



## sstich79 (May 13, 2014)

meaganola said:


> They're pretty much the same thing.  The card just says "May's mystery bag by rainbow honey," and it doesn't mention the subscription at all.  The subscription just means you set it and forget it, so to speak.  Sign up once, and it will just continue to come month after month, even if you make no other purchase!  From what I've seen on Instagram, it does look like some of the non-polish items may differ -- different flavors of lip balm, some people received a scrub and/or nail honey -- but the polishes are the same.


Yep... I received a Sakura Matsuri sugar scrub and a mini Nail Honey cuticle balm instead of the lip balm. I was actually looking forward to trying the lime-flavored lip balm, and I had already ordered three mini cuticle balms in the same doggone package as my mystery box! Ah, well, they'll get used, and I really am not too bummed about it, because this was such a fun little package to open.


----------



## BeMyBait (May 13, 2014)

I about never got Neon Blooms off last night! I had to seriously pick at the big flakes. My toes are in Petit Fours right now and I'll probably just leave it on there forever if its as hard to take off as people say. I just did it quick so I didn't use a base coat.

In other news, was anyone's bottle of Waves kind of thick? I used it last night and it was kind of difficult. It seemed to dry too fast on the brush and goop up before I could even get it on my nail. It turned out pretty though =)



Spazkatt said:


> My May RH mystery bag came on Friday, while the perfume smells dreamy I was dissapointed that I got the queen bee lip balm instead of the lime. My husband is too cute he likes how the soap makes his hands soft lol. I put the bloom top coat over my Piaf Zoya polish and I really like it. If you use petifour polish be sure to do a thick base coat...I had a heck of a time getting it off. The glitter chunks stuck to my nails even after soaking the in polish remover for a good while. I actually used the nail sticks they sent to pick off all the glitter chunks. Wave is beautiful, but more suited for winter. So I'd say it was a 50/50 bag for me this month.


----------



## BeMyBait (May 13, 2014)

Aww. I would have liked to get something other than the lip balm. I can only stand Burt's Bees! Flavored or non-medicated lip balm feels so gross to me. I really want to try the cuticle balm, not for my cuticles but for the skin around my nails. I work with money and it gets so dry.

Something for the swap pile I suppose!



sstich79 said:


> Yep... I received a Sakura Matsuri sugar scrub and a mini Nail Honey cuticle balm instead of the lip balm. I was actually looking forward to trying the lime-flavored lip balm, and I had already ordered three mini cuticle balms in the same doggone package as my mystery box! Ah, well, they'll get used, and I really am not too bummed about it, because this was such a fun little package to open.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 13, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> I about never got Neon Blooms off last night! I had to seriously pick at the big flakes. My toes are in Petit Fours right now and I'll probably just leave it on there forever if its as hard to take off as people say. I just did it quick so I didn't use a base coat.
> 
> In other news, was anyone's bottle of Waves kind of thick? I used it last night and it was kind of difficult. It seemed to dry too fast on the brush and goop up before I could even get it on my nail. It turned out pretty though =)


I just did one finger with it the other night while I was trying out a bunch of colors and it came off pretty easy for me with the Karma Organic polish remover.


----------



## BeMyBait (May 13, 2014)

I figure part of my problem is that I just use cheap remover. I should invest in something half way decent probably lol Its not like I don't use it constantly!



mandithomas89 said:


> I just did one finger with it the other night while I was trying out a bunch of colors and it came off pretty easy for me with the Karma Organic polish remover.


----------



## shutterblog (May 13, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> I figure part of my problem is that I just use cheap remover. I should invest in something half way decent probably lol Its not like I don't use it constantly!


Honestly for glitters and the really stubborn ones, the Target white/blue up&amp;up tub is one of the best I've ever found.  I think someone tipped me off on a Julep forum awhile back.






I have big bottles of Zoya and OPI, plus Sephora and Julep's, and the Target one is always the one I grab to take off glitters and stubborn shimmers.  Instead of the typical sponge inside, it has a 360-plastic scrubber.  I let it soak in about 20 seconds, start scrubbing, and voilà!


----------



## BeMyBait (May 13, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for the tip. I'll have to pick some of that up next time I'm at Target!



shutterblog said:


> Honestly for glitters and the really stubborn ones, the Target white/blue up&amp;up tub is one of the best I've ever found.  I think someone tipped me off on a Julep forum awhile back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ellesnails (May 13, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> I about never got Neon Blooms off last night! I had to seriously pick at the big flakes. My toes are in Petit Fours right now and I'll probably just leave it on there forever if its as hard to take off as people say. I just did it quick so I didn't use a base coat.
> 
> In other news, was anyone's bottle of Waves kind of thick? I used it last night and it was kind of difficult. It seemed to dry too fast on the brush and goop up before I could even get it on my nail. It turned out pretty though =)


Glitters in general are hard to take off. There are a number of methods out there that people have come up with to battle removal. You can also try Elmer's glue as a base coat and then peel it off when you're ready. Foil method is another way but its a little on the painstaking side.

Waves was difficult for me. I used it twice and it was so thick both times, even though I did thin it. Its so pretty though that I'm willing to deal with it but is certainly hard to work with.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 14, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> I got my Mystery Bag today!  Love it so much!  I couldn't decide what color to use, so I used all of them, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so awesome.


----------



## BeMyBait (May 14, 2014)

It makes me sad cuz its already starting to chip =(



ellesnails said:


> Glitters in general are hard to take off. There are a number of methods out there that people have come up with to battle removal. You can also try Elmer's glue as a base coat and then peel it off when you're ready. Foil method is another way but its a little on the painstaking side.
> 
> Waves was difficult for me. I used it twice and it was so thick both times, even though I did thin it. Its so pretty though that I'm willing to deal with it but is certainly hard to work with.


----------



## onelilspark (May 14, 2014)

@@BeMyBait which one is chipping?  Mine is holding up pretty well, but I didn't have any problems with Waves going on too thick.


----------



## ellesnails (May 14, 2014)

It won't let me quote on my phone. I think I wore waves for about two and a half days, maybe three, didn't have any chipping with it. Did you use a base coat?


----------



## meaganola (May 14, 2014)

To quote on mobile, you have to tap in the post you want to quote. That will activate the quote button, and then you tap that button to quote.


----------



## BeMyBait (May 15, 2014)

Waves is the one that's chipping. I think it just went on too thick. I used the OPI Base Coat AND Top Coat. I did them Monday Night, so its been not even 3 days yet &gt;.&lt; Oh well. It's still gorgeous!



ellesnails said:


> It won't let me quote on my phone. I think I wore waves for about two and a half days, maybe three, didn't have any chipping with it. Did you use a base coat?





onelilspark said:


> @@BeMyBait which one is chipping?  Mine is holding up pretty well, but I didn't have any problems with Waves going on too thick.


----------



## shutterblog (May 15, 2014)

Did anyone else notice they got so cleaned out at Mother's Day they've had to pull the site for a bit:

"Our shop is closed, but no worries we are working around the clock to restock! Our May Mystery Bag, the Final Battle, the Summer of 199x, the Midnight Garden Collection and some of our "sold-out" products are making their way back to our shop...Everything starts Friday, May 16th! We'll re-open bright and early at 9 AM EST. See you soon! Love, Rainbow Honey"


----------



## Imberis (May 15, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Did anyone else notice they got so cleaned out at Mother's Day they've had to pull the site for a bit:
> 
> "Our shop is closed, but no worries we are working around the clock to restock! Our May Mystery Bag, the Final Battle, the Summer of 199x, the Midnight Garden Collection and some of our "sold-out" products are making their way back to our shop...Everything starts Friday, May 16th! We'll re-open bright and early at 9 AM EST. See you soon! Love, Rainbow Honey"


Wow, that's crazy! They were featured in last month's Ipsy bag, too, so I think that gave them a lot of business. One of the things I ordered last week is backordered, but they were really nice about it.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 15, 2014)

Now I'm kind of jello that some of you got queen bee balm and lime balm.  I got honeymint, and I hateeee peppermint/minty lip balms.  I'm going to try out my petit four polish today, and if I like it, i'll order a large May bag tomorrow and ask them to please send me a lime balm.  I'm a lime addict, plus unf @ that summer juice.  I love their perfumes so much!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 15, 2014)

Once I saw there were different lip balm flavors I traded for the lime because I figured I'd probably get the bee one. I wouldn't mind honey mint either, that sounds good.


----------



## BeMyBait (May 15, 2014)

I saw that today. I went there to look into the Lip Balms when I realized I can't see anything until tomorrow!



shutterblog said:


> Did anyone else notice they got so cleaned out at Mother's Day they've had to pull the site for a bit:
> 
> "Our shop is closed, but no worries we are working around the clock to restock! Our May Mystery Bag, the Final Battle, the Summer of 199x, the Midnight Garden Collection and some of our "sold-out" products are making their way back to our shop...Everything starts Friday, May 16th! We'll re-open bright and early at 9 AM EST. See you soon! Love, Rainbow Honey"


----------



## biancardi (May 15, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Did anyone else notice they got so cleaned out at Mother's Day they've had to pull the site for a bit:
> 
> "Our shop is closed, but no worries we are working around the clock to restock! Our May Mystery Bag, the Final Battle, the Summer of 199x, the Midnight Garden Collection and some of our "sold-out" products are making their way back to our shop...Everything starts Friday, May 16th! We'll re-open bright and early at 9 AM EST. See you soon! Love, Rainbow Honey"


They have done this on occasion - back in March was the last time I remembered it...


----------



## LethalLesal (May 15, 2014)

Boo, the petit four doesn't look all that great on my olive-toned skin.  Yellow never really has, at all, but I figured I would give it a try anyways.  I'll leave it on for a couple days and see if I possibly grow to like it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> They have done this on occasion - back in March was the last time I remembered it...


They take down the site every day before the 1st to get the new stuff up. I don't mind just means there will be more things added!


----------



## BeMyBait (May 15, 2014)

I used it on my toes and really didn't like the yellow at first, it had kind of a fungus look to it - not good. It looks better out in the sunlight though.



LethalLesal said:


> Boo, the petit four doesn't look all that great on my olive-toned skin.  Yellow never really has, at all, but I figured I would give it a try anyways.  I'll leave it on for a couple days and see if I possibly grow to like it.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 15, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> I used it on my toes and really didn't like the yellow at first, it had kind of a fungus look to it - not good. It looks better out in the sunlight though.


It looks really pretty on everyone else's hands in their pictures.  It's just the tone of my skin that has never meshed well with yellow. 

I wanted to tell you, too, to get the glitter off... 100% acetone polish remover.  It's all I use, and I never have issues with getting the glitter off.  That and cotton pads.


----------



## BeMyBait (May 15, 2014)

I figured everyone was using pure acetone to get all these glitters off but just hadn't gotten around to buying it. My nails have been breaking a lot lately and I'm worried the acetone will just make it worse.



LethalLesal said:


> It looks really pretty on everyone else's hands in their pictures.  It's just the tone of my skin that has never meshed well with yellow.
> 
> I wanted to tell you, too, to get the glitter off... 100% acetone polish remover.  It's all I use, and I never have issues with getting the glitter off.  That and cotton pads.


----------



## lochnessie (May 15, 2014)

BeMyBait said:


> I figured everyone was using pure acetone to get all these glitters off but just hadn't gotten around to buying it. My nails have been breaking a lot lately and I'm worried the acetone will just make it worse.


You can mix your own nail polish remover to make it similar to Zoya Remove - just need to add a little bit of glycerine and water to acetone (the water allows the mixture to hold together, since glycerine and acetone don't mix). There are some DIY tutorials out there on various blogs. With the glycerine, it's not quite as drying as pure acetone.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 16, 2014)

The Petit Four has grown on me, like I figured it would... haha.  I'll be ordering the full-sized May bag tomorrow so I can get my hands on that full-sized summer juice rollerball, and I'll ask them to preeeeeeeeeeety please send me that lime balm.


----------



## Christa W (May 16, 2014)

I just used 2 coats of a DIY glue (because I was impatient and am mad I can't find OPI Glitter Off anywhere!!) and my super glittery mani just popped off. Trying with with 1 coat now as well.  I tried to add a video link in post.  Is that an option anymore?? I couldn't find it.


----------



## 3Babydolls (May 16, 2014)

Still waiting for my May mystery bag to arrive. I got a shipping notice a couple days ago so soon I hope! While I was waiting for it I decided to sign up for the mini sub starting in June. I'm so excited! I get 2 ipsy bags but I am going to cancel the second. I'd rather have the rainbow honey bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 3Babydolls (May 16, 2014)

By the way, I just found the OPI glitter off on amazon, do you think it's safe to buy it there? Never gotten polish from there before.


----------



## Christa W (May 16, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> By the way, I just found the OPI glitter off on amazon, do you think it's safe to buy it there? Never gotten polish from there before.


Some retailers on Amazon are actual beauty supply companies so I would suppose it might be OK.  I am heading to Ulta tomorrow out of town so hopefully they have it.  I need it this weekend!!!


----------



## probablyedible (May 16, 2014)

I noticed that the sizes on both the April and May perfume samples are listed differently.  The Summer Juice says it's 2ml and the Rose Nectar says it's 1ml.  Since they are both the same size bottles and same amount of liquid (from as far as I can tell) one of them is obviously wrong.  Would you guys say that the 2ml is more accurate?


----------



## lochnessie (May 16, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> I noticed that the sizes on both the April and May perfume samples are listed differently. The Summer Juice says it's 2ml and the Rose Nectar says it's 1ml. Since they are both the same size bottles and same amount of liquid (from as far as I can tell) one of them is obviously wrong. Would you guys say that the 2ml is more accurate?


I bet that 2ml is probably more accurate, based off the Lavendula from one of the earlier boxes that's half the size and claims 1ml.


----------



## 3Babydolls (May 16, 2014)

Amazing customer service!!! Along with my May bag I had ordered a single polish too. She just emailed me to say it was back ordered and would ship next week but asked me to please choose a full sized item for free to ship whith it !!! That is pretty remarkable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Feeling pretty good about this company !


----------



## LinaMingo (May 16, 2014)

I love the polish I really do but for the first time in MONTHS I have chipped polish. It's the Femme Bot one. Boo hoo hoo


----------



## 3Babydolls (May 21, 2014)

So put on the OPI glitter off and my new petit four and guess what happens the next morning? They all start peeling right off! My manicure didn't even last 24 hours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (May 21, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> So put on the OPI glitter off and my new petit four and guess what happens the next morning? They all start peeling right off! My manicure didn't even last 24 hours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I haven't tried the OPI glitter off, but my experience with Nail Pattern Boldness' Glitter A Peel (same basic product as the OPI, but indie produced) is this:

The more coats you use of the peel-base, the quicker it peels off. One coat tends to last a couple of days, two coats of the base peels in a day or less, especially after taking a shower. Glitter peel off base typically doesn't last as long as traditional base coat. I've learned that if I use Glitter A Peel, then my normal base coat then polish, the polish peels super fast, lasting a day at best.


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

I just put on waves last night, and I didn't find it to be thick or gloppy.  It is holding up well right now.


----------



## NotTheMama (May 21, 2014)

I used the OPI



DragonChick said:


> I haven't tried the OPI glitter off, but my experience with Nail Pattern Boldness' Glitter A Peel (same basic product as the OPI, but indie produced) is this:
> 
> The more coats you use of the peel-base, the quicker it peels off. One coat tends to last a couple of days, two coats of the base peels in a day or less, especially after taking a shower. Glitter peel off base typically doesn't last as long as traditional base coat. I've learned that if I use Glitter A Peel, then my normal base coat then polish, the polish peels super fast, lasting a day at best.


I used the OPI one for the first time last week and I got three or 4 days out of it.  Then I used it yesterday and got like 12 hours out of it.  The first time I did my nails then went to bed, the second time I did my nails and did the dishes and laundry and the polish literally fell right off by the next morning.  I did my nails again last night and used it, and I have a few small chips but no peeling yet. 

The last 2 times, I did a rather sloppy, quick job, so that may account for some of it.  I am still experimenting with it, but I do like how easy it comes off.


----------



## Christa W (May 21, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I used the OPI
> 
> I used the OPI one for the first time last week and I got three or 4 days out of it.  Then I used it yesterday and got like 12 hours out of it.  The first time I did my nails then went to bed, the second time I did my nails and did the dishes and laundry and the polish literally fell right off by the next morning.  I did my nails again last night and used it, and I have a few small chips but no peeling yet.
> 
> The last 2 times, I did a rather sloppy, quick job, so that may account for some of it.  I am still experimenting with it, but I do like how easy it comes off.


I read somewhere that you shouldn't get your hands wet within 2 hrs or something like that.


----------



## NotTheMama (May 21, 2014)

Christa W said:


> I read somewhere that you shouldn't get your hands wet within 2 hrs or something like that.


I had an idea....I think I am going to try and do a base color with a regular base coat and top coat.  Then I am going to use the OPI on top of that with a glitter topper and see what my results are.  Maybe that will work.


----------



## Christa W (May 21, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I had an idea....I think I am going to try and do a base color with a regular base coat and top coat.  Then I am going to use the OPI on top of that with a glitter topper and see what my results are.  Maybe that will work.


I like how your mind works....


----------



## Christa W (May 21, 2014)

I am actually really excited this month is almost over (kinda) so I can get ready for my June Rainbow Honey!!!


----------



## NotTheMama (May 21, 2014)

Christa W said:


> I like how your mind works....


Yeah, I think I'm going to try that.  If I get time tonight I will try it, if not it will be this weekend sometime.  I will post my results.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 21, 2014)

So Rainbow Honey sent me the stuff that was on backorder from my big order at the beginning of the month. I was kicking myself because I hadn't gotten around to responding to their email asking what free full size item I wanted before they sent me another email saying that the rest of my order had been sent out, but they ended up including a surprise full size anyway!


----------



## NotTheMama (May 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> So Rainbow Honey sent me the stuff that was on backorder from my big order at the beginning of the month. I was kicking myself because I hadn't gotten around to responding to their email asking what free full size item I wanted before they sent me another email saying that the rest of my order had been sent out, but they ended up including a surprise full size anyway!


Ooohhh...what did you get?  I love surprises!!


----------



## LethalLesal (May 21, 2014)

I've had my petit four on with Rainbow Honey's own base coat and their scented topcoat since the 15th, and I have no chipping at all... I'll post pictures later when I feel like actually getting up and getting my phone... heh.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 21, 2014)

Everyone don't forget the Ipsy 25% off IPSY25 code works until May 31st! I'm tempted to make another order, but maybe instead I'll just finally subscribe to the mystery bag!


----------



## ellesnails (May 21, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Yeah, I think I'm going to try that. If I get time tonight I will try it, if not it will be this weekend sometime. I will post my results.


I'd be careful doing this. I haven't tried it personally but I've heard laying anything down underneath the glue will also come off with the glue and possibly peel your nail. If you try it, maybe try it on one finger.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 21, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Ooohhh...what did you get?  I love surprises!!


Me too!! They gave me



Spoiler



citron 86


which wasn't one I'd have picked myself, but I like it! Thinking about putting it in my swap box though. I'm really happy they still gave me something!



Kelly Silva said:


> Everyone don't forget the Ipsy 25% off IPSY25 code works until May 31st! I'm tempted to make another order, but maybe instead I'll just finally subscribe to the mystery bag!


I'm trying to decided whether I should do the same thing. It would be much better for my bank account to just get a mystery bag and wait awhile to make a massive purchase again. I'm supposed to be on a no-buy... but I suck at it.


----------



## 3Babydolls (May 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Me too!! They gave me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. Me too. May was supposed to be my serious no buy month. Then I discovered I live rainbow honey. Didn't go so well needless to say


----------



## 3Babydolls (May 21, 2014)

Maybe I should try the glitter off in a super light coat then go to bed? It's a shame to lose the polish so fast.

For those of you who have used rainbow honeys base coat, do you find it makes getting glitter polish off easier?


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 21, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> Maybe I should try the glitter off in a super light coat then go to bed? It's a shame to lose the polish so fast.
> 
> For those of you who have used rainbow honeys base coat, do you find it makes getting glitter polish off easier?


Yeah but I had problems with peeling too. With all colors I used, so I stopped using it. Weirdly my nails seem to do best without a base or top coat.


----------



## NotTheMama (May 21, 2014)

ellesnails said:


> I'd be careful doing this. I haven't tried it personally but I've heard laying anything down underneath the glue will also come off with the glue and possibly peel your nail. If you try it, maybe try it on one finger.


I would imagine that it should just peel off the regular polish like it would peel off your nail, but you bring up a good point.  I should err on the side of caution and maybe try it on a test nail first.  I know I read here that someone else used it in addition to a regular base coat, but I don't remember if they put it on top of or underneath the OPI one.  I only use the OPI as a base coat, then I put my polish directly over that.

I did see a YouTube video where someone did the DIY glue base coat on their nails but left a small edge around the nail and then used a regular base coat on top of that to help "seal" the glue down to give it a longer wear time.  I might experiment with that, too. 

Not sure if I'll get time to play with this stuff tonight, but if I do, I will be sure to give you guys my results.


----------



## Christa W (May 21, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> Maybe I should try the glitter off in a super light coat then go to bed? It's a shame to lose the polish so fast.
> 
> For those of you who have used rainbow honeys base coat, do you find it makes getting glitter polish off easier?


I used the Rainbow Honey base but it didn't help get anything off easier but my nails grew like crazy.  It's either that or the regular cuticle oil I massage in every day.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 21, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> Haha. Me too. May was supposed to be my serious no buy month. Then I discovered I live rainbow honey. Didn't go so well needless to say


I literally have NO willpower. I'm an addict lol


----------



## shutterblog (May 21, 2014)

3babydolls said:


> Haha. Me too. May was supposed to be my serious no buy month. Then I discovered I live rainbow honey. Didn't go so well needless to say


Me, too - I just won an eBay auction that had all of the Lavender Mother's Day items (except the two polishes - sigh).  I can't even stick to the site because too much is out of stock so I'm hitting eBay and hunting, too!  I also skipped Julep this month and upgraded the RH mystery bag from Mini to Large.  I'd much rather give them my $$ right now!

They are out of the mini Nail Honey Cuticle Oil on the site.  Just the $12 version is available.  Is it worth the difference in price?


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Me, too - I just won an eBay auction that had all of the Lavender Mother's Day items (except the two polishes - sigh).  I can't even stick to the site because too much is out of stock so I'm hitting eBay and hunting, too!  I also skipped Julep this month and upgraded the RH mystery bag from Mini to Large.  I'd much rather give them my $$ right now!
> 
> They are out of the mini Nail Honey Cuticle Oil on the site.  Just the $12 version is available.  Is it worth the difference in price?


  the full size is the size of a full nailpolish bottle from RH.  btw - the full size should be 15 or 16 ml, not 115 ml (lol).  You are getting 3x the product for less 3x the price of the mini (mini is 5ml @5.00, full size is 12.00 and over double the amount of the mini)

I have it - that stuff is liquid gold for my cuticles.


----------



## shutterblog (May 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the full size is the size of a full nailpolish bottle from RH.  btw - the full size should be 15 or 16 ml, not 115 ml (lol).  You are getting 3x the product for less 3x the price of the mini (mini is 5ml @5.00, full size is 12.00 and over double the amount of the mini)
> 
> I have it - that stuff is liquid gold for my cuticles.


Well then how can I say no for 25% off?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was looking at my post trying to figure out if I had typed 115ml - LOL!  I'm blonde and math is hard so it wouldn't surprise me.  Since I'm pretty new to RH I would have preferred to try the mini size on the cuticle oil - but with the Ipsy discount still in effect I'm just going to tell my husband, "_Oooh - look over there!  Shiny!_"  And . . . click.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 21, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Me, too - I just won an eBay auction that had all of the Lavender Mother's Day items (except the two polishes - sigh).  I can't even stick to the site because too much is out of stock so I'm hitting eBay and hunting, too!  I also skipped Julep this month and upgraded the RH mystery bag from Mini to Large.  I'd much rather give them my $$ right now!
> 
> They are out of the mini Nail Honey Cuticle Oil on the site.  Just the $12 version is available.  Is it worth the difference in price?


I was going to get the mini as well, but decided to cut back the rest of my purchase and got the large. Love it! It smells delicious and with the brush it's so easy to apply.


----------



## Pixikins (May 21, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Well then how can I say no for 25% off?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I was looking at my post trying to figure out if I had typed 115ml - LOL!  I'm blonde and math is hard so it wouldn't surprise me.  Since I'm pretty new to RH I would have preferred to try the mini size on the cuticle oil - but with the Ipsy discount still in effect I'm just going to tell my husband, "_Oooh - look over there!  Shiny!_"  And . . . click.


MWHAHAHAHA I use the SAME tactic on my Hubs!


----------



## Pixikins (May 21, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Me, too - I just won an eBay auction that had all of the Lavender Mother's Day items (except the two polishes - sigh).  I can't even stick to the site because too much is out of stock so I'm hitting eBay and hunting, too!  I also skipped Julep this month and upgraded the RH mystery bag from Mini to Large.  I'd much rather give them my $$ right now!
> 
> They are out of the mini Nail Honey Cuticle Oil on the site.  Just the $12 version is available.  Is it worth the difference in price?


BTW thank you sooooo much for reminding me to scope out ebay! I was able to nab a bottle of 20% cooler from the equestria collection I never thought I'd find


----------



## biancardi (May 22, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Well then how can I say no for 25% off?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I was looking at my post trying to figure out if I had typed 115ml - LOL!  I'm blonde and math is hard so it wouldn't surprise me.  Since I'm pretty new to RH I would have preferred to try the mini size on the cuticle oil - but with the Ipsy discount still in effect I'm just going to tell my husband, "_Oooh - look over there!  Shiny!_"  And . . . click.


no, you didn't mention the 115ml!!  it was on their website - lol

I just didn't want people to think it was a vat of cuticle oil - haha


----------



## meaganola (May 29, 2014)

It's invoice time!  Whoo!  I'm really looking forward to seeing what they've come up with this time around.  I'm hoping against neons just because I find those to be *boring*.  Even when we're talking about neon glitter.  But they did just release the neon collection, and it seems like these bags are at least a month ahead of whatever collection the shades are part of, so I'm crossing my fingers and hoping I dodged the neon bullet.

(Also, I finally tried a white undercoat with a crelly this week.  I need to thin the white because it's a bit thick to work with, but it was very much worth the effort!  It almost tempted me to put Petit Four on my big bottle list if it gets released, but I'm reminding myself that I will get three new RH polishes to fall in love with each month, and given how long even a mini lasts me, I have absolutely no business even getting a second mini, nevermind a full bottle.)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 29, 2014)

:wub:


----------



## Christa W (May 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It's invoice time! Whoo! I'm really looking forward to seeing what they've come up with this time around. I'm hoping against neons just because I find those to be *boring*. Even when we're talking about neon glitter. But they did just release the neon collection, and it seems like these bags are at least a month ahead of whatever collection the shades are part of, so I'm crossing my fingers and hoping I dodged the neon bullet.
> 
> (Also, I finally tried a white undercoat with a crelly this week. I need to thin the white because it's a bit thick to work with, but it was very much worth the effort! It almost tempted me to put Petit Four on my big bottle list if it gets released, but I'm reminding myself that I will get three new RH polishes to fall in love with each month, and given how long even a mini lasts me, I have absolutely no business even getting a second mini, nevermind a full bottle.)


Can't wait either. That's why I'm sticking with the minis too!!! I had the same thought but then I keep thinking about what other crellies will be in that collection!!


----------



## DragonChick (May 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> It's invoice time!  Whoo!  I'm really looking forward to seeing what they've come up with this time around.  I'm hoping against neons just because I find those to be *boring*.  Even when we're talking about neon glitter.  But they did just release the neon collection, and it seems like these bags are at least a month ahead of whatever collection the shades are part of, so I'm crossing my fingers and hoping I dodged the neon bullet.
> 
> (Also, I finally tried a white undercoat with a crelly this week.  I need to thin the white because it's a bit thick to work with, but it was very much worth the effort!  It almost tempted me to put Petit Four on my big bottle list if it gets released, but I'm reminding myself that I will get three new RH polishes to fall in love with each month, and given how long even a mini lasts me, I have absolutely no business even getting a second mini, nevermind a full bottle.)


One thing to be aware of with the glitter minis is that they tend to thicken up fairly quickly, within a couple of months. The full size glitter bottles /do not/ suffer from this problem. I just went back and checked my FF collection glitter minis and compared them to their full size counterparts, the minis are thickening up, the full sizes are fine. The non-glitter mini's don't seem to suffer from this problem. So expect to have to add thinner to the glitter minis if you don't use them up fairly quickly.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 30, 2014)

I just used the lavender top coat from my Mother's Day Mystery Box and it smells so lovely! I'm going to be sniffing my fingers and buying all the other scents! I just hope it lasts longer than the two days my Julep Freedom top coat lasts...


----------



## KatieS131 (May 30, 2014)

I subscribed and am so excited to see what they send! I really like mystery bags/boxes because it forces me to try colors I might not otherwise and from seeing a few reviews I love the colors they've already sent! It'll be great to get several minis to try each month--plus, $10 is a great deal!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 1, 2014)

Looks like the IPSY25 25% off code has been extended to June 30th! Can be used multiple times so even if you already used it, you can use it again in June!


----------



## estefany (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up, @@Kelly Silva. I will order my first box this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So excited!


----------



## Imberis (Jun 1, 2014)

I really, really want the new limited edition Sea Star polish, but I so don't need it. But it's so pretty!

Also the Summer Treats box http://www.rainbowhoney.com/collections/summer-treats-by-rainbow-honey sounds like a super good deal, but that's a lot of money to fork over at once.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I really, really want the new limited edition Sea Star polish, but I so don't need it. But it's so pretty!
> 
> Also the Summer Treats box http://www.rainbowhoney.com/collections/summer-treats-by-rainbow-honey sounds like a super good deal, but that's a lot of money to fork over at once.


that sea star is gorgeous!!  I wish they would come out with mini sizes of their LE.   I could live on minis forever!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 1, 2014)

The Summer Treats is kind of expensive and it sounds like you can't use the code on it, otherwise I'd probably do it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 1, 2014)

I preordered the Summer Treats, I've been loving the scented top coat I have, and pretty much all their other products, and considering it's a $100 value, I think it's a pretty great deal. It also makes it easier considering they will charge for the preorder on payday for me, lol!


----------



## sstich79 (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh, the Sea Star sucked me right in, and then of course I had to add a June mini mystery bag. And another Nail Honey cuticle oil because it's awesome and I might as well stock up while the code is still good. I was hoping to see more of the "confections" line teased with the Petit Four in last month's mystery bag, but I guess they've got to keep me coming back somehow!


----------



## Imberis (Jun 1, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> The Summer Treats is kind of expensive and it sounds like you can't use the code on it, otherwise I'd probably do it.


Same here! I don't _need_ any of the stuff in it, since I still have most of the stuff I got in the Mother's Day box. LoL


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 1, 2014)

I couldn't resist Sea Star, so I ordered the mini June bag as well. One glance at Sea a Star and I was on the site ordering it. My favorite colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sstich79 (Jun 1, 2014)

txsfajsmama said:


> I couldn't resist Sea Star, so I ordered the mini June bag as well. One glance at Sea a Star and I was on the site ordering it. My favorite colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too! The page had barely even loaded and I was already totally sold on it. I love that the stars look small, because I generally don't like big shaped glitters. I'd love to see a whole collection of beach/ocean themed polishes from RH.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh, man, Sea Star over Waves?  I am *there*.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 1, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Same here! I don't _need_ any of the stuff in it, since I still have most of the stuff I got in the Mother's Day box. LoL


Haha me too! I'll stick with my mystery bag I subscribed to. I'll probably do another big order before it expires and get more polish minis to hoard but then I'll be able to use the code and get the free LE and another mystery bag.
Edited for spelling


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 1, 2014)

I just bought the June mini bag and Sea Star. Sea Star is the first polish in awhile that I have felt like I needed. I love the colors and all things ocean themed, so this one was a no brainer for me.


----------



## Christa W (Jun 1, 2014)

Is it too much to wish a mini of Sea Star in my June bag??  That's awesome!


----------



## sstich79 (Jun 1, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Is it too much to wish a mini of Sea Star in my June bag??  That's awesome!


I was about to say that would suck, since I ordered Sea Star, but then I realized that would = another potential goodie for my Summerswap buddy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Jun 1, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> I was about to say that would suck, since I ordered Sea Star, but then I realized that would = another potential goodie for my Summerswap buddy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If it's not there I am sure by the end of June I will be placing an order with it.  I didn't realize you could use the Ipsy code more than once.  I might have placed another order already had I known.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 1, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Is it too much to wish a mini of Sea Star in my June bag??  That's awesome!


Historically the mystery bags contain polish colors that are coming to the store in a month-a few months. Considering Sea Star is already available for purchase, I doubt it will be in the bag.


----------



## estefany (Jun 2, 2014)

Aww Man! The summer treat sounds amaaazing! However, I have yet to try any of their products. :/


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 2, 2014)

Christa W said:


> If it's not there I am sure by the end of June I will be placing an order with it. I didn't realize you could use the Ipsy code more than once. I might have placed another order already had I known.


Me too. I just placed my first order with RH (the June mini mystery bag) and I spent WAY too much on polish in May or I would've gotten Sea Star too. But I'll almost definitely be going back for it before the promo code expires.


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 2, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Oh, the Sea Star sucked me right in, and then of course I had to add a June mini mystery bag. And another Nail Honey cuticle oil because it's awesome and I might as well stock up while the code is still good.


I am totally kicking myself right now.  I decided to wait on the Nail Honey until I got my June mystery bag to see what's inside.  (I got the large one this month.)  And now, Nail Honey is sold out in both sizes.  Since it's LE, I'm hoping that won't be the end of it.  I haven't been a customer long enough to know what / how they restock.  *pout*


----------



## sstich79 (Jun 2, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I am totally kicking myself right now.  I decided to wait on the Nail Honey until I got my June mystery bag to see what's inside.  (I got the large one this month.)  And now, Nail Honey is sold out in both sizes.  Since it's LE, I'm hoping that won't be the end of it.  I haven't been a customer long enough to know what / how they restock.  *pout*


Oh, I hope not! She BETTER add it to the permanent line. It went out of stock on May 1 as well, and came back into stock, so fingers crossed it'll do that again.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 2, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I am totally kicking myself right now.  I decided to wait on the Nail Honey until I got my June mystery bag to see what's inside.  (I got the large one this month.)  And now, Nail Honey is sold out in both sizes.  Since it's LE, I'm hoping that won't be the end of it.  I haven't been a customer long enough to know what / how they restock.  *pout*


A lot of stuff is out of stock right now, there will probably be a giant restock sometime this month. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Christa W (Jun 2, 2014)

I saw my mail lady deliver a package today and I wasn't expecting anything except this pkg and I didn't get it last time til the 5th or 6th so I ran outside but it was my Nicole by OPI Special K polishes instead BOOOO!!!  I will have to stop checking this thread though until I get it because they enabled the recent images function on the side and even if you select "spoiler" they show up there so I don't want to ruin it.


----------



## estefany (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh cheeese! I want all of  rainbow honey.. I was just looking through their site and I really want Galaxy nails!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does anyone here have that set? What are your thoughts??

I also really like the shooting star set, the clover trio, sweet talk, summer of 199x! OMGEEE..


----------



## Jennifer Stull (Jun 2, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Also the Summer Treats box http://www.rainbowhoney.com/collections/summer-treats-by-rainbow-honey sounds like a super good deal, but that's a lot of money to fork over at once.


That's exactly what I am thinking, it's so much money to drop all at once. I'm wondering if you can use the ipsy code on it to take some of the cost off. My birthday is in July so maybe I can ask for this....


----------



## Jennifer Stull (Jun 2, 2014)

estefany said:


> Oh cheeese! I want all of  rainbow honey.. I was just looking through their site and I really want Galaxy nails!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does anyone here have that set? What are your thoughts??
> 
> I also really like the shooting star set, the clover trio, sweet talk, summer of 199x! OMGEEE..


I have the sweet talk set and love it. The whole set is really cute.


----------



## estefany (Jun 2, 2014)

jstull said:


> I have the sweet talk set and love it. The whole set is really cute.


Thanks!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 2, 2014)

jstull said:


> That's exactly what I am thinking, it's so much money to drop all at once. I'm wondering if you can use the ipsy code on it to take some of the cost off. My birthday is in July so maybe I can ask for this....


You can use the code if you purchase on July 1. The code doesn't work for preordering it. Just remembered the code expires June 30, so actually you can't use it.


----------



## KatieS131 (Jun 2, 2014)

When do the mystery bags begin shipping and do they send out tracking information or is it a surprise? 

I can't wait to see what they send this month!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 2, 2014)

estefany said:


> Oh cheeese! I want all of  rainbow honey.. I was just looking through their site and I really want Galaxy nails!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does anyone here have that set? What are your thoughts??
> 
> I also really like the shooting star set, the clover trio, sweet talk, summer of 199x! OMGEEE..


I have it and I love it.  It is really easy to do the nail art - they include a generous supply of sponges and the colors are great!! The black &amp; white are dense, but the blue and violet shimmers are sheer and the top coat is to die for!  I would love them to make that top coat a full size item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 3, 2014)

Eeeeeeee I just got my shipping email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!!!!


----------



## estefany (Jun 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have it and I love it.  It is really easy to do the nail art - they include a generous supply of sponges and the colors are great!! The black &amp; white are dense, but the blue and violet shimmers are sheer and the top coat is to die for!  I would love them to make that top coat a full size item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! It is going on my wishlist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 3, 2014)

I just got my shipping email  :wub: . It hasn't updated yet but I think I might have my mini mystery bag by the end of the week yay!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 3, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I just got my shipping email :wub: . It hasn't updated yet but I think I might have my mini mystery bag by the end of the week yay!


Me too!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 3, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Me too!


me three!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice way to wake up! I was a little nervous that it would be held until my order shipped. I hope there's something in there that will go with Sea Star!


----------



## Jennifer Stull (Jun 3, 2014)

I got my shipping notice as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 3, 2014)

My order is still unfulfilled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> guess that's because I just bought the one bag instead of subscribing, to see if I'd prefer to go with the big size in future. But it's killing me, I'm wayyyy too excited.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 3, 2014)

Gah, I screwed up big time, haha.  I placed my order back on the 31st for the Midnight Garden mini collection and a full-sized May bag (have to have that Summer Juice perfume in full size NAO) because I thought the Ipsy25 would expire.  I'm getting another free May bag, and I didn't even think to ask them to please include the June bag instead.  Boo =(

I just barely got my shipping today, so if I had thought about it I could have emailed CS and they would have swapped it out for me.  I'm a dumbass, and now I still need to place my order for the June bag after everyone posts the spoilerssssss.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jun 3, 2014)

Can someone tell me the difference between the mini and full size mystery boxes?  I'm new to Rainbow Honey but want to use our ipsy code.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 3, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between the mini and full size mystery boxes?  I'm new to Rainbow Honey but want to use our ipsy code.


Basically mini is mini 5ml polishes and sample sized products, full size gets the same polishes but full 15ml bottles and full sized products. The full size also tends to get another extra in theirs that is not at all in the mini. Also full size has free shipping with the subscription plan.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 3, 2014)

utgal2004 said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between the mini and full size mystery boxes?  I'm new to Rainbow Honey but want to use our ipsy code.


The full size comes with full sized polishes...the mini comes with mini polishes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 3, 2014)

I can't wait to see what colors you all get!  I'm on a low-buy and have talked myself out of buying a Mystery Bag so far, but I know I'll cave someday... and the Ipsy code does make it that much more tempting!  Crossing my fingers for pretties for ALL of you!  :wub:


----------



## NotTheMama (Jun 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Basically mini is mini 5ml polishes and sample sized products, full size gets the same polishes but full 15ml bottles and full sized products. The full size also tends to get another extra in theirs that is not at all in the mini. Also full size has free shipping with the subscription plan.


I don't think I've ever seen a pic of a full size bag....does anyone here get one?

I got my shipping notice this morning....SO excited!!!


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 3, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a pic of a full size bag....does anyone here get one?
> 
> I got my shipping notice this morning....SO excited!!!


I skipped Julep this month and upgraded mine - so I'll find out soon!  I got my ship notice yesterday.  Can't wait!


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 4, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a pic of a full size bag....does anyone here get one?
> 
> I got my shipping notice this morning....SO excited!!!


I got the April full sized bag, but I haven't posted it to my blog yet. Give me a few minutes and I will and I'll post pictures here too. Thanks for the motivation! I've been slacking on my blogging.

I am a dirty liar.  I never took pictures of the full-sized bag when I got it.  However, I have everything here still, just no longer have the pretty packaging, and I don't have any good lighting.  I'll take pictures of the differences in sizes. 







I bought the full size after getting the mini because I HAD to have the rose nectar perfume in a larger size, and I loved the all your base a lot.  The cameo 18 is a fairly different color in the full size than in the mini, and I like the darker/brighter shade of the full-sized cameo 18.  They also included the sample of the sakura matsuri hand cream. 

As an apology for the awful lighting I included my gorgeous Coach bag (my first designer bag everrrrrr) that my husband had me pick out for my mother's day present, as the background.  *squeel*


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 4, 2014)

@@LethalLesal - my friend has that bag. It is gorgeous.  Nice taste!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 4, 2014)

It's here!



Spoiler






And it's Pink!



More later. Have to feed hubs


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 4, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> It's here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It all looks amazing! Now I'm even more excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to Sweden in a week or so, and I really hope it gets here before then so I can play with it asap.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 4, 2014)

Here's a snap of the mini bag product card:



Spoiler






There's also a little envelope with some cuticle sticks and little pearls -- so cute!

I love their cuticle balms. It's so convenient to have such a moisturizing product that's solid until applied. The one I have is from the Bubbly collection and it turns into an oil almost instantly when applied. The fuschia jelly looks so pretty. Can't wait to swatch them.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 4, 2014)

Ooh,



Spoiler



I thought that balm was another lip balm, and I like lip balm, but I was just kind of meh and maybe even a little sad because we just got a lip balm last month, but a *cuticle* balm?  *So* happy!  I actually have their cuticle balms on my Midsummer and Summerswap wishlists, and this is the sort of thing that I just *know* I will end up buying more of so I can have one everywhere I go, right next to my lip balms that must be everywhere in my life.  And *exfoliating* soap?  Yay!  I'm really curious about the fragrance since there are no notes listed.  I just hope it's not *white*.  Those sorts of scents can be headache triggers.

The colors are a little disappointing to me, though, simply because I'm not a fan of pink nail polish, but I knew chances were this would happen eventually, and their stuff is unusual enough that I won't feel like "Ugh, *pink* nail polish, just like everyone else."



(It's kind of funny how this time around, I'm more excited for the non-polish items than the polish!)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 4, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Here's a snap of the mini bag product card:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As much as I love that we get to try the new products and colors before the collection releases, it seems like it would be bad for business to send out too many colors from the same collection to us, because they we'd be less likely to buy it when it releases. I love Rainbow Honey....I guess I'm just feeling like a negative Nancy today.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm glad I waited to get it.  I have enough pink polishes, so I'm not going to place the extra order for this months.  Someone let me know what the tea biscuits smells like though, please. 

I will be ordering one to send to my friend, though!  =)


----------



## biancardi (Jun 4, 2014)

I love it!!  Thank you for the pics, @jennm149.    I wish I knew why, being so close to NJ, that my bag just lingers in some wasteland before getting to me.  Is the northeastern seaboard that hard to navigate?  (I have this same problem with my memeboxes, who spend more time in NY than it took for it to go from S. Korea to NY)


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 4, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I'm glad I waited to get it.  I have enough pink polishes, so I'm not going to place the extra order for this months.


Me too.  I have a color that's really close to the main one, so I'm glad I waited - I'll skip this month.  They're pretty, but too similar to what I already have!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm not really good at identifying scents, but I'd describe Tea Biscuit as nutty and vanilla.  Haven't tried the other scented item.

@@biancardi, I refer to the main north Jersey USPS sort center as the Black Hole of Kearny.  It usually takes at least a day longer for any package that goes through there to get to me.  I have had more than one package be processed and depart Kearny 3 days in a row before they actually hit my local PO. I was shocked that it was delivered yesterday and I only live about an hour from Clifton.


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 5, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a pic of a full size bag....does anyone here get one?


I just ran across this one of last month's bag on Instagram...






Edited to add - a comment listed the contents:

"RH's May Mystery Bag includes 3 polishes: Petit Four (glittered yellow crelly), Neon Blossom (neon glitter topper), &amp; Waves (gold shimmering turquoise creme); Summer Juice Rollerball Perfume, Summer Juice Exfoliating Scrub, Summer Juice Shimmering Shea Butter Soap, Honeymint Lip Balm (my fave lip balm everrr!), some nails studs and applicators for the scrub."


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 5, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I'm glad I waited to get it.  I have enough pink polishes, so I'm not going to place the extra order for this months.  Someone let me know what the tea biscuits smells like though, please.
> 
> I will be ordering one to send to my friend, though!  =)





jennm149 said:


> I'm not really good at identifying scents, but I'd describe Tea Biscuit as nutty and vanilla.  Haven't tried the other scented item.
> 
> @@biancardi, I refer to the main north Jersey USPS sort center as the Black Hole of Kearny.  It usually takes at least a day longer for any package that goes through there to get to me.  I have had more than one package be processed and depart Kearny 3 days in a row before they actually hit my local PO. I was shocked that it was delivered yesterday and I only live about an hour from Clifton.


I don't have the box yet, but I looked up the name of the perfume scent.



Spoiler



Nucifera is the species name of Indian lotus, so if you have any idea what lotus smells like, I'd guess that's it. I don't think I know what it smells like.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> I don't have the box yet, but I looked up the name of the perfume scent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo I am going to be making some of my own perfumes and scented lotions using essential oils and stuff soon, so I need yo figure out where to get their perfume info. Thank you all for the descriptions and research  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I just ran across this one of last month's bag on Instagram...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be getting this one today as soon as the mailman gets here. The perfume doesn't look as big as the other full-sized ones were since it is in new packaging. I'll report back if it is.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I just ran across this one of last month's bag on Instagram...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw a mini may mystery bag very similar to this one - I didn't get several of those items in my sub.  She had mentioned that this was an add-on.  If that is the case, not cool, rainbow honey.  If it was an add-on, it should be the same as the other mini's.

let me see if I can find that blog...brb


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

Grrr.  They most definitely sent me the may mini bag along with my may large bag... sucks!  And they also most definitely sent me TWO of the honey mint lip balms, when I put a note in to PLEASE SEND ME ANYTHING OTHER than the honey mint lip balms.  

Grouchy start to my day, now.  =(  I'm going to email CS, because I find it more than a little bit ridiculous that they sent me two of the same balms that I specifically requested not to get, when they are selling all of the other flavors/scents on their site. 

ETA, the quality of the new large rollerball containers is far sub par to the old ones it's plastic, and doesn't roll on nearly as nicely.  I'll edit with a picture to compare in a second.  It's listed as being 12ml where the old glass one is 10ml.  I notice it also doesn't smell as strongly compared to my mini summer juice that I received in my first mini bag.  It also has a bit of a skunkish smell to it.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2014)

here it is






http://ohdessaknits.com/2014/05/21/rainbow-honey-may-mystery-bag/


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> Grrr.  They most definitely sent me the may mini bag along with my may large bag... sucks!  And they also most definitely sent me TWO of the honey mint lip balms, when I put a note in to PLEASE SEND ME ANYTHING OTHER than the honey mint lip balms.
> 
> Grouchy start to my day, now.  =(


I hope to get a honey mint one - I never used the rose one they gave me - I don't want rose anything on my lips!


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 5, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> I don't have the box yet, but I looked up the name of the perfume scent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I thought from the description on the card it would smell like



Spoiler



coconut since C. nucifera is the latin name for coconut and it's also described as beachy and tropcial"


- I guess we'll just have to wait for someone's actual review of it!


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 5, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> ETA, the quality of the new large rollerball containers is far sub par to the old ones it's plastic, and doesn't roll on nearly as nicely.  I'll edit with a picture to compare in a second.  It's listed as being 12ml where the old glass one is 10ml.  I notice it also doesn't smell as strongly compared to my mini summer juice that I received in my first mini bag.  It also has a bit of a skunkish smell to it.


The container for the mini rollerballs is also different and I liked the old one better - my mini lavandula from march is in a glass container but the new ones are plastic.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think when she says add on she must have purchased the items extra?  Not sure, but I've never seen that little jar on the bottom left, and now I pretty much own their entire collection. 

Here's a comparison picture of my two may bags side by side. 






Far right is the diamond dust I bought and I'm the Hero they included. 

Eta:  I also just noticed the soap from the mini bag has GLITTER in it now, and it also does not smell very strongly.  The soap from my first mini bag smells super strongly and did not have effing glitter.  I DNW glitter in my soap.  I am not 12.  I'm almost 30... lol.  Glitter in my polish only, pls.  (I'm grouchy today, guize, sorry.)






I've also had the "new" summer juice on for about five minutes now (the one from my large bag) and it really does smelly skunky and not as amazing.  I'm sad.  =(  I feel like I wasted $55.


----------



## sstich79 (Jun 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is exactly the mini bag I got... I was kind of wondering if you were going to link to my blog when you said you'd seen it on one, LOL! Which items did you not receive? The small jar was a Sakura Matsuri sugar scrub.

@@LethalLesal, I hope you're able to get something worked out... their CS has been nothing but great to me so far!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> This is exactly the mini bag I got... I was kind of wondering if you were going to link to my blog when you said you'd seen it on one, LOL! Which items did you not receive? The small jar was a Sakura Matsuri sugar scrub.
> 
> @@LethalLesal, I hope you're able to get something worked out... their CS has been nothing but great to me so far!


I didn't get the scrub, and I got a lip balm instead of a cuticle balm.   I can understand the swapping of the lip balm for the cuticle balm, but I didn't understand the extra item of the sugar scrub...was that in your card or was that just an extra that they tossed in for you?


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> @@LethalLesal, I hope you're able to get something worked out... their CS has been nothing but great to me so far!


That's really crazy they're sending out different items in some mini bags.  Not really fair. 

I hope I am too, and their CS has always been great for me too.  But I kind of feel like an as***** for complaining... But at the same time, I did spend $55 on all this and the mini midnight garden collection, so since this perfume (what I really bought it for) doesn't smell good, and the lip balms are the ones I specifically requested not to get... that makes me not a jerk, right? 

ETA:  I used the new mini Summer Juice rollerball I just got, and it smells just fine.  So I think it's these new plastic containers that's causing the perfume to stink.


----------



## sstich79 (Jun 5, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> That's really crazy they're sending out different items in some mini bags.  Not really fair.
> 
> I hope I am too, and their CS has always been great for me too.  But I kind of feel like an as***** for complaining... But at the same time, I did spend $55 on all this and the mini midnight garden collection, so since this perfume (what I really bought it for) doesn't smell good, and the lip balms are the ones I specifically requested not to get... that makes me not a jerk, right?
> 
> ETA:  I used the new mini Summer Juice rollerball I just got, and it smells just fine.  So I think it's these new plastic containers that's causing the perfume to stink.


God, you're SUCH a jerk!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nah, I think it's perfectly reasonable to voice your concerns. @@biancardi, I can't say for sure because I don't have the card anymore, but I feel like maybe it wasn't? I seem to recall being kind of confused about its presence, which makes me think it may not have been. I wonder if maybe the scrubs (which are tiny, by the way) were thrown in for just the people who got the mini cuticle balms instead of lip balms? Just spitballing, but perhaps they ran out of lip balm and included the scrub since the cuticle balms weren't a new/unreleased item that had a lower value than the lip balm?


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> God, you're SUCH a jerk!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nah, I think it's perfectly reasonable to voice your concerns. @@biancardi, I can't say for sure because I don't have the card anymore, but I feel like maybe it wasn't? I seem to recall being kind of confused about its presence, which makes me think it may not have been. I wonder if maybe the scrubs (which are tiny, by the way) were thrown in for just the people who got the mini cuticle balms instead of lip balms? Just spitballing, but perhaps they ran out of lip balm and included the scrub since the cuticle balms weren't a new/unreleased item that had a lower value than the lip balm?


Lmao, I am a total jerk today... four hours of sleep does that to me, so I'll take it even though you were kidding... hah. 

That does make sense.  I didn't notice that you didn't get the lip balm.  I thought it was in there too.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I hope to get a honey mint one - I never used the rose one they gave me - I don't want rose anything on my lips!


PM me your address and I will mail you one of the two I just got today =)


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 5, 2014)

@LethalLesal -- I got a lip balm, not the cuticle balm, in my mini bag last month.  But I did get a good-sized foil (not a jar) of the hand scrub.  So I don't think the scrub was only for those who got the cuticle balm.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> @LethalLesal -- I got a lip balm, not the cuticle balm, in my mini bag last month.  But I did get a good-sized foil (not a jar) of the hand scrub.  So I don't think the scrub was only for those who got the cuticle balm.


That's really odd!  I got the foil of the scrub with the large mystery bag I got today, but nothing extra with my mini bag.  Maybe someone who was packaging got a bit happy and had a couple drinks while they were packing up orders?  Haha.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It's amusing in a roundabout sort of way that I've used my Candy Cane cuticle balm as lip balm and plan on using my Rose lip balm as cuticle balm as I can taste the fragance and it's cloyingly strong.

Adding to the "ugh, pink brigade" While I do wear pink, it's not that frequent and it has to be the right shade of pink. So far I've linked the pink polishes, but still waiting on my shipping confirmation here.

Also: does anyone else think of Bleach when they see Ichigo? Does this mean that there could be a Bleach themed collection in the future. She did one for Clover, so I'm hoping so!


----------



## sstich79 (Jun 5, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I'm just hoping that the glitter topper isn't as similar to Foxglove Foxtrot as it looks, because I picked that polish as my "sorry we're backed up" extra item last month when the Nail Honey was out of stock.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

I just need to see the shades of the



Spoiler



pink polishes


in better pictures to be sure that I'll like them first.  It used to be my favorite color, but now I can't stand it on my nails anymore a lot of the time for some reason.


----------



## sstich79 (Jun 5, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I just need to see the shades of the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... can't tell much about that middle one at all. I've got hopes for the bottom one... it has the potential to be my favorite because I like those



Spoiler



milky glitter types like Petit Four and Sweet Talk


a lot.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 5, 2014)

@@DragonChick makes a great [email protected]@LethalLesal you could use your hiney mint lip balm as a cuticle balm!


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> @@DragonChick makes a great [email protected]@LethalLesal you could use your hiney mint lip balm as a cuticle balm!


I'd rather just pay it forward in kindness to someone who will hopefully enjoy it like someone who is totally awesome (YOUUUUU!) once did for me.  =) 



sstich79 said:


> Yeah... can't tell much about that middle one at all. I've got hopes for the bottom one... it has the potential to be my favorite because I like those
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same!!!! I had never used a polish like that before at all prior to Rainbow Honey, and while I didn't really enjoy the color of the



Spoiler



Petit Four at first, because yellows usually look awful on my olive skin for some reason,


it quickly became one of my favorite RH polishes just because of how different it was.


----------



## KatieS131 (Jun 5, 2014)

I haven't gotten my package yet but I happen to love



Spoiler



pink nail polish


so I am very excited about these colors! I also love that they send so many extra products to try each month!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm working from home tomorrow.  If no one has a chance to post anything before then, I'll swatch the polishes and get pictures up.  I also have the older polish someone thought might be similar to one of this month's items that's already swatched, so I'll put that up, too.

Sorry the pics were so bad (and small?)  It's just tough on weeknights to get it all together.


----------



## sstich79 (Jun 5, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I'm working from home tomorrow.  If no one has a chance to post anything before then, I'll swatch the polishes and get pictures up.  I also have the older polish someone thought might be similar to one of this month's items that's already swatched, so I'll put that up, too.
> 
> Sorry the pics were so bad (and small?)  It's just tough on weeknights to get it all together.


Oh, cool, thanks! I actually haven't seen a single swatch of the polish I mentioned, and I haven't gotten around to using it myself yet, so I'll be curious to see. I still haven't gotten a shipping email, so it'll be a while before I get to make my own comparison. Le sigh!


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 5, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> I haven't gotten my package yet but I happen to love pink polish so I am very excited about these colors! I also love that they send so many extra products to try each month!
> 
> Edit: Sorry I posted the polish color...how do you spoiler tag in the new format?


[ spoiler ] at the front and then [ /spoiler ] at the end, with no spaces.


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 5, 2014)

it's getting a little cluttered with all the quoting of spoilered posts around here but I just wanted to say that I emailed CS about using the cuticle balms as lip balms and they said it was not recommended.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it's getting a little cluttered with all the quoting of spoilered posts around here but I just wanted to say that emailed CS about using the cuticle balms as lip balms and they said it was not recommended.


Lmao, I had to do it.  Don't hate me, please =)

I figured as much, since there's the extra ingredient - cupuacu butter in the cuticle balms.  I figured it was only for skin and not for ingestion, as you ingest lip balm ingredients.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 5, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> Lmao, I had to do it.  Don't hate me, please =)
> 
> I figured as much, since there's the extra ingredient - cupuacu butter in the cuticle balms.  I figured it was only for skin and not for ingestion, as you ingest lip balm ingredients.


If I had to guess, it's probably because there's stevia in the lip balms, not because of the cupuacu butter.


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 5, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> If I had to guess, it's probably because there's stevia in the lip balms, not because of the cupuacu butter.


stevia is in food though...


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I didn't get the scrub, and I got a lip balm instead of a cuticle balm.   I can understand the swapping of the lip balm for the cuticle balm, but I didn't understand the extra item of the sugar scrub...was that in your card or was that just an extra that they tossed in for you?


I didn't get a scrub in my May mini either - and I got a lime lip balm (that I swapped).  No cuticle balm.

I had recently ordered a candy mountain cuticle balm and already had a sakura matsuri cuticle balm so that didn't bother me so much.  I just wish I'd got the honeymint lip balm instead but that wasn't their "fault".  Oh yeah - AND THE SUGAR SCRUB.

(My mini soap had no glitter in it either, by the way.)


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 5, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> stevia is in food though...


Cupuacu is also a fruit, so now I'm not entirely sure of the reason why it's not recommended as cuticle balm. Ach well.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Cupuacu is also a fruit, so now I'm not entirely sure of the reason why it's not recommended as cuticle balm. Ach well.


You've kind of got it backwards, I think.  Stevia is in the lip balm, and Cupuacu is in the cuticle balm.  They don't recommend do use the cuticle balm as lip balm, which leads me (us?) to believe that the cupuacu is the reason why.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I didn't get a scrub in my May mini either - and I got a lime lip balm (that I swapped).  No cuticle balm.
> 
> I had recently ordered a candy mountain cuticle balm and already had a sakura matsuri cuticle balm so that didn't bother me so much.  I just wish I'd got the honeymint lip balm instead but that wasn't their "fault".  Oh yeah - AND THE SUGAR SCRUB.
> 
> (My mini soap had no glitter in it either, by the way.)


I don't think it's their fault or anything, but since I included it in the note to seller they could have at least said "sorry, all we have is honeymint," or something instead of just sending two of the darn thing.  

Regardless, if the first girl I offered the balm to doesn't PM me her address, or doesn't want to, I'll send you one of my two, if you'd like.  I'm going to keep one of the two that I got today just because it does give a nice tingle for when I have chapped lips, but I would love to share one of them with someone =)

Smelling the leftovers of the full-sized Summer Juice smells plasticy now, actually.  The tubes look more like tubes for lip gloss and not perfume, so I bet that's what's going on with the difference in scent.  I have one of those ridiculously sensitive noses ever since I had my son, so I can detect subtle differences in scent really easily.  

eta - thinking about it... i was recently researching how to make my own perfumes using essential oils, and i remember reading that you need to let the perfume sit for at least a month so that everything mingles together really well.  I wonder if maybe with this batch they didn't let it sit and ferment (or whatever you call it in perfume making, using homebrew terminology here lol) as long so that's why it smells differently?  Idk, I'll stop analyzing this perfume now.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 5, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> You've kind of got it backwards, I think.  Stevia is in the lip balm, and Cupuacu is in the cuticle balm.  They don't recommend do use the cuticle balm as lip balm, which leads me (us?) to believe that the cupuacu is the reason why.


I'd have to look at both when I get home and compare ingredients. It's entirely possible I'm getting my ingredients confused since I'm running off memory here. Another possibility is the type of fragrance oil that's being used, which doesn't make sense since the rose fragrance was super strong in the lipbalm.

I'm going to stop guessing until I can look at the labels and can see what the differences are again.


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 5, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> You've kind of got it backwards, I think.  Stevia is in the lip balm, and Cupuacu is in the cuticle balm.  They don't recommend do use the cuticle balm as lip balm, which leads me (us?) to believe that the cupuacu is the reason why.





DragonChick said:


> I'd have to look at both when I get home and compare ingredients. It's entirely possible I'm getting my ingredients confused since I'm running off memory here. Another possibility is the type of fragrance oil that's being used, which doesn't make sense since the rose fragrance was super strong in the lipbalm.
> 
> I'm going to stop guessing until I can look at the labels and can see what the differences are again.


So in the email when I asked about using cuticle balms as lip balms, they just said it was due to different ingredients but they didn't specify which one(s).


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> So in the email when I asked about using cuticle balms as lip balms, they just said it was due to different ingredients but they didn't specify which one(s).


I'm sitting here looking at the ingredients.  Those are the only two that are different.  The lip balm has stevia, and the cuticle balm does not.  The cuticle balm has cupuacu and the lip balm does not.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

Heres my Summer Juice cuticle balm and Rose Honey lip balm.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 5, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I'm sitting here looking at the ingredients. Those are the only two that are different. The lip balm has stevia, and the cuticle balm does not. The cuticle balm has cupuacu and the lip balm does not.


I wonder if the difference might be an ingredient that is food-grade in the lip balm and non-food-grade in the cuticle balm.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I wonder if the difference might be an ingredient that is food-grade in the lip balm and non-food-grade in the cuticle balm.


That's got to be it, because I just looked up cupuacu and it's just a fruit.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 5, 2014)

Better pictures:



Spoiler



Ichigo




Pikake




Rose Macaron




Left: Foxglove Foxtrot

Right: Pikake




Glitters are different shapes and to me FF reads lavender vs. Pikake's pink. YMMV.



Hope these help.

ETA: this is 2 coats of each.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Better pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!! 

Sorry for saying your original pictures weren't "good."  I didn't mean it like that.  I just meant that I wanted to see closer ups of the polishes themselves.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 5, 2014)

No worries -- I knew that's what you meant!  The originals were more "oh, look at what's in the box," not really good for looking at the polish.


----------



## Imberis (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for the swatches! I hope my package shows up soon.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 5, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> As much as I love that we get to try the new products and colors before the collection releases, it seems like it would be bad for business to send out too many colors from the same collection to us, because they we'd be less likely to buy it when it releases. I love Rainbow Honey....I guess I'm just feeling like a negative Nancy today.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Are you talking about the ones with pastry names?  Something just occurred to me:  The text on the card for Petit Four gave me the impression that this is something they're still tinkering with that may or may not make it into the final collection.  It seems like they specifically asked for feedback on it.  This leads me to believe that we're not necessarily seeing everything in the collection before it's released.  It's possible that we're seeing prototypes that won't actually make it into official release!


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Are you talking about the ones with pastry names?  Something just occurred to me:  The text on the card for Petit Four gave me the impression that this is something they're still tinkering with that may or may not make it into the final collection.  It seems like they specifically asked for feedback on it.  This leads me to believe that we're not necessarily seeing everything in the collection before it's released.  It's possible that we're seeing prototypes that won't actually make it into official release!


Before I jumped on the RH train, I think it was back in February or so, I remember reading Claw of Cutuhlu's blog post of her opening the bag.  The card inside of that bag said something about "We're trying this out.  Let us know what you think."  I think this month's card said something about it as well.  I think that's definitely what the sub is for them, as a company.  To try out new things, see what people like or don't like, and then eventually release those products.  The lip balms weren't even in their store a couple of months ago. 

BTW - I did finally email in about the new packaging they have for the full-sized perfumes, and my Summer Juice stinking.  I let the, always wonderful, Carolyn know that I was NOT looking for any handouts at all, I was just offering some feedback on the new packaging and letting her know mine sort of stunk like plastic or something else not delicious, and of course she's sending me out a (hopefully not stinky) replacement.  

Other companies really need to evaluate the level of CS companies like RH provider for their addicts, like me, and follow freaking suit.  Customer for lyfe, yo.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 6, 2014)

Well, I never got a shipping email, but my box is supposed to get here Monday. Is it typical for RH to not send a shipping email? I thought they were pretty good about that stuff.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 6, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> Well, I never got a shipping email, but my box is supposed to get here Monday. Is it typical for RH to not send a shipping email? I thought they were pretty good about that stuff.


Occasionally they don't, but only recently as they've gotten really, REALLY busy.  I believe they are going through a bit of "growing pains," just like Fortune Cookie Soap is.


----------



## Christa W (Jun 6, 2014)

I never get a shipping email just shows up on the 6th like clockwork. Bag smells freaking amazing and I love everything in it!!! My favorite thing is opening up the bubble mailers just for what scent is going to hit me this month.


----------



## NotTheMama (Jun 6, 2014)

I got mine today, too.  I love the scent of the soap, but ugh...three pink polishes?  I don't wear that much pink.  It's the color I reach for the least when doing my nails.  Oh well, they are all still pretty and I'm sure will get used eventually.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 6, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I got mine today, too.  I love the scent of the soap, but ugh...three pink polishes?  I don't wear that much pink.  It's the color I reach for the least when doing my nails.  Oh well, they are all still pretty and I'm sure will get used eventually.


Yeah I feel like there should have been a little more variety, especially for June. Maybe three pinks in February, but I did see some swatches and I'm more excited now!


----------



## Jen51 (Jun 6, 2014)

I got my bag today and I absolutely love the Ichigo!  I was a little bummed when I had heard that all three polishes were pink, but they are all such different pinks that I really like them all.  I also love the Tea Biscuit scent, but the Nucifera scent is not my favorite.


----------



## Christa W (Jun 6, 2014)

I was thinking "why so much pink" but they are unique enough to me I have nothing even close. So in love with Ichigo!! I do love pinks way more than most colors. Pink is kinda my neutral.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 6, 2014)

I got my bag today and I really like everything...definitely worth the money I spent. At first I didn't care for the perfume, but after it dried down a bit, I actually like it.  I'm happy with this sub.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 6, 2014)

Ahhhh mines in my mailbox!! 3 more hours!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2014)

scooby dynamite said:


> Ahhhh mines in my mailbox!! 3 more hours!!


Two more for me


----------



## meaganola (Jun 6, 2014)

Y'know, I was very meh on these in the photos, but I think I can handle them now that I've seen them in-person! And the fragrance is weird, but weird in a way I really like. (Now comes the big question: Will the alcohol in the fragrance trigger The Quease like most alcohol-based scents? Only time will tell.)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 7, 2014)

.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 7, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> I got my bag today and I absolutely love the Ichigo!  I was a little bummed when I had heard that all three polishes were pink, but they are all such different pinks that I really like them all.  I also love the Tea Biscuit scent, but the Nucifera scent is not my favorite.


I love all three colors of the nailpolish - pikake is very close to stellar treat, which I adore as a top coat, and I am very happy with all three colors!!

I also love the tea biscuit scent, but Nucifera is a total fail for me.  I do not care for it at all.  I can smell plastic in it and don't care for it.


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 7, 2014)

My tracking on this is so odd.  I got a notice on the 4th and it shows it left NJ (for Atlanta) on the 4th - I should totally have it now:

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=9400110200882206370711

But then there's an update on the 7th today that says "Electronic Shipping Info Received".  That's usually dated before shipment.

I have no idea what's going on - but it's my first large bag and I got nuthin'.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 7, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> My tracking on this is so odd.  I got a notice on the 4th and it shows it left NJ (for Atlanta) on the 4th - I should totally have it now:
> 
> https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=9400110200882206370711
> 
> ...


that is strange.   You can drop them a quick email - they are very responsive and have great customer service!!

It cannot be worse that a trade I am doing with a member here  - it is supposed to go to Canada and it is now in FINLAND!!!


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 7, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> My tracking on this is so odd. I got a notice on the 4th and it shows it left NJ (for Atlanta) on the 4th - I should totally have it now:
> 
> https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=9400110200882206370711
> 
> ...


That is weird. Has your mail come yet? Sometimes they don't scan stuff right. It could still get there on time.


----------



## Christa W (Jun 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I love all three colors of the nailpolish - pikake is very close to stellar treat, which I adore as a top coat, and I am very happy with all three colors!!
> 
> I also love the tea biscuit scent, but Nucifera is a total fail for me.  I do not care for it at all.  I can smell plastic in it and don't care for it.


I love Tea Biscuit a lot.  I wasn't as enamored with Nucifera until I put it on and smelled it about 15 min later.  It's really grown on me.  It's my favorite of the 3 so far that I have since the April bag.


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 7, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> That is weird. Has your mail come yet? Sometimes they don't scan stuff right. It could still get there on time.


Quote - yep, Saturday's mail already here and it wasn't in it.  That's why I'm concerned.

And Finland, @@biancardi?!?  How is that even possible with GPS?  That's crazy!!!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 7, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Quote - yep, Saturday's mail already here and it wasn't in it.  That's why I'm concerned.
> 
> And Finland, @@biancardi?!?  How is that even possible with GPS?  That's crazy!!!


I have no idea!!  I used the click n ship on the USPS site, so it is addressed correctly to Canada.  I am hoping it just spends a couple of days in the land of ice and snow and makes its way back across the globe...


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have no idea!!  I used the click n ship on the USPS site, so it is addressed correctly to Canada.  I am hoping it just spends a couple of days in the land of ice and snow and makes its way back across the globe...


It will look like one of those old Bugs Bunny suitcases with all the stickers and stamps!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 7, 2014)

So what exactly does nucifera smell like?  I've read reviews that say vanilla, pineapple, booze, fruity floral, lol.  Those are all kind of different.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 7, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> So what exactly does nucifera smell like?  I've read reviews that say vanilla, pineapple, booze, fruity floral, lol.  Those are all kind of different.


I smell plastic tanning lotion - seriously.  I don't know what it is, but it does remind me of the beach  - in a bad way - tanning lotion &amp; sweat.  And the plastic.

It is also not wearing well on me.  if it was pineapple - I would love it!!  I loved last month's perfume and will purchase a full size of it.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Jun 7, 2014)

I waited until I saw a couple opened Mystery Bags. I got the April bag, skipped May, but this one looked good so I ordered the mini one a couple days ago. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do have a question though. I'm seeing people talking about some variation in the bag contents aside from the polishes. Was that for this month? What were the variations? What was consistent throughout all of the bags?


----------



## Imberis (Jun 7, 2014)

@@Christa W I agree about the Nucifera perfume! I like it the best out of all of the Rainbow Honey perfumes. It smells better on me after it "dries down," as they say. I don't get a plastic-y smell when I sniff it and my nose is pretty sensitive. Maybe they come from different batches? I think another member had an issue with the plastic smell from last month's perfume, too. I will say that I have a really tough time with perfumes drying down right on me. A lot of department store perfumes go all weird on me, but this one hasn't so maybe that's why I like it so much.

@@Tamarin The perfume smells like honey to me at first, and then spicy. Then I smell a little bit of vanilla and something tropical and fruity in there, too.

I _love_ the colors in this month's bag! They look even better in person.

I will say I do not enjoy the Tea Biscuit scent. I'm really not a "food scent" person at all, though!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2014)

I have a weird olfactory blind spot when it comes to vanilla, so I can't tell whether there's any in here (I was told that there is, but I can't pick it out), but I do know that's something that is notorious for turning to plastic on some people depending on the specific vanilla. It might be a body chemistry thing rather than a batch variation.


----------



## probablyedible (Jun 7, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> My tracking on this is so odd.  I got a notice on the 4th and it shows it left NJ (for Atlanta) on the 4th - I should totally have it now:
> 
> https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=9400110200882206370711
> 
> ...



I've actually come across quite a few of those kinds of tracking from USPS.  For me, it says that when it's arriving into my home town or one town away and that your local Postal office has received shipping info from the previous place that it was just at.  That just means you are close to getting your package.  Most likely Monday.  =)


----------



## mgarcia (Jun 7, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> So what exactly does nucifera smell like?  I've read reviews that say vanilla, pineapple, booze, fruity floral, lol.  Those are all kind of different.


I received my bag today, yay! I was looking forward to the rollerball, but was extremely put off when I first rolled it on. After it dries though it's not as 'whoa!' But I can smell coconut, I think vanilla and a kind of peppery scent. It's definitely different.

Loving everything else though!


----------



## estefany (Jun 7, 2014)

I am convinced! I will order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2014)

MissJessicaMary said:


> I waited until I saw a couple opened Mystery Bags. I got the April bag, skipped May, but this one looked good so I ordered the mini one a couple days ago. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do have a question though. I'm seeing people talking about some variation in the bag contents aside from the polishes. Was that for this month? What were the variations? What was consistent throughout all of the bags?


I don't think enough of the month has passed for the variations to have shown up yet.  Last month, it seems like all of the subscribers bags were exactly the same, but then a week or so after those were all out, we started seeing different lip balms, scrubs, and a few other things I can't recall go out in the standalone bag purchase/free-with-$65-purchase bags.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 8, 2014)

I am feeling the urge to sign up for the subscription! I've been wanting to try out RH for a long while and the colors, with all the glitter, well I just love it!

I have a cart ready to go right now, with Sea Star, the June Mystery Bag and the Rose Nectar lip balm.


----------



## ellesnails (Jun 9, 2014)

I tried to stay away from this thread until I got my bag and now that I have it, I agree that the perfume is odd. To me I was getting some kind of peppermint smell (or maybe just spicy and minty) and a faint plastic scent. I'm afraid to put it on and be stuck smelling weird. Glad to know my nose isn't alone on this one.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 9, 2014)

ellesnails said:


> I tried to stay away from this thread until I got my bag and now that I have it, I agree that the perfume is odd. To me I was getting some kind of peppermint smell (or maybe just spicy and minty) and a faint plastic scent. I'm afraid to put it on and be stuck smelling weird. Glad to know my nose isn't alone on this one.


Yeah... I just got mine and when I opened it the perfume smell hit me kinda hard. I don't know if I can grow to love it.

My cuticle balm is stuck and won't come out of the tube. I'm going to ask if they can replace it.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 9, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> Yeah... I just got mine and when I opened it the perfume smell hit me kinda hard. I don't know if I can grow to love it.
> 
> My cuticle balm is stuck and won't come out of the tube. I'm going to ask if they can replace it.


could it be kinda melted due to the heat?  try sticking in the frig first to see if it firms up


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 9, 2014)

I got my June mini mystery box on Thursday. I really like the color of all three nail polishes, mostly because I don't have any polishes quite like them. My husband used the exfoliating sugar soap and he loved it. Didn't really care for the nucifera rollerball although I might try it on see if it smells better on. The cuticle balm I'll get good use out of. Overall, it was a good month. Definitely think this sub is way more worth it than some of the others I've tried. If I cancel julep I might even switch to the full size mystery box.


----------



## LinaMingo (Jun 9, 2014)

I loved the box and pre ordered the summer juice one. I am really loving all things RH and might end up skipping julep until they get better. I can't tell you how many different purple versions I've gotten from julep in the last few months. And all the best colors come out with mystery boxes that will give me dupes galore. WOMP WOMP.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> could it be kinda melted due to the heat?  try sticking in the frig first to see if it firms up


I thought of that, but it doesn't even seem to be doing anything when I turn it. It makes a very tiny click like something isn't attached right. But I guess I'll put it in the fridge and see. It would be awesome if that's all it is.


----------



## mgarcia (Jun 9, 2014)

The perfume definitely doesn't smell as strong when you put it on and it dries. The scent doesn't seem to last too long either.


----------



## KatieS131 (Jun 9, 2014)

I just got home to my bag and I love the colors! Like several others I'm not sure yet about the rollerball scent...I'll have to try it and see what it's like when it dries but it's a little overpowering at first and I don't think I like that.

Overall I'm excited about Rainbow Honey and am glad I subscribed to the mystery bag...it's so fun to get to be surprised by new products and polishes each month!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 9, 2014)

I just got mine and I have to say the rollerball smells really strange at first, but I applied a little bit and it definitely wears much nicer than out of the container. I would say if you're not planning on swapping, try a little bit and wait a little while, because it's much more flattering on.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 9, 2014)

So I was washing my hands with my mini summer juice today...and I just happened to notice that mine definitely has glitter. I think there was some discussion before about whether the mini had glitter like the full size did, mine does... maybe I can see it better since I've used it a good amount of times..?


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 9, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> I've actually come across quite a few of those kinds of tracking from USPS.  For me, it says that when it's arriving into my home town or one town away and that your local Postal office has received shipping info from the previous place that it was just at.  That just means you are close to getting your package.  Most likely Monday.  =)


You are awesome - that's totally what happened!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    First time I've ever had something update like that here in ATL - we moved here 2 years ago.  All's well that ends well though!  Here's the "large" mystery bag:





The extras were the orange wood sticks, two baggies of nail bling, and a dotting tool!  (And I'm in the group of the perfume smelling "fruity / beachy / yummy suntan oil" on my skin after it starts to dry.  My husband is really picky on scents - he hated the RH French Lavender - and he loved this on me.  Glad I got the big one!)


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 9, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I got my June mini mystery box on Thursday. I really like the color of all three nail polishes, mostly because I don't have any polishes quite like them. My husband used the exfoliating sugar soap and he loved it. Didn't really care for the nucifera rollerball although I might try it on see if it smells better on. The cuticle balm I'll get good use out of. Overall, it was a good month. Definitely think this sub is way more worth it than some of the others I've tried. If I cancel julep I might even switch to the full size mystery box.


I just canceled Julep, and I think that's what I'm gonna do to---subscribe for the full size mystery bag. It's a way better deal than Julep's boxes IMO.


----------



## Christa W (Jun 9, 2014)

I went ahead and ordered Sea Stars too (just now thanks to all of your comments). Wish it came in mini so it matched the rest of them.  Oh well!  Life's big problems right??


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 9, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> I just canceled Julep, and I think that's what I'm gonna do to---subscribe for the full size mystery bag. It's a way better deal than Julep's boxes IMO.


I didn't cancel yet - but I did skip this month and save something amazing, plan to next month as well.  That's why I upgraded to the large this month and don't regret it one bit!


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 9, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> I just canceled Julep, and I think that's what I'm gonna do to---subscribe for the full size mystery bag. It's a way better deal than Julep's boxes IMO.


Even if the products are duds, the polish is more than worth the full size price. But there's at least one product that Iove in each bag! I think the cost is more justifiable than Julep at this point.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 9, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Even if the products are duds, the polish is more than worth the full size price. But there's at least one product that Iove in each bag! I think the cost is more justifiable than Julep at this point.


Then there's the part where it's probably a *lot* easier to swap an unwanted Rainbow Honey than Julep because pretty much everyone seems to get Julep nowadays, plus they do the same stuff over and over, but Rainbow Honey?  Not so much in either case.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Then there's the part where it's probably a *lot* easier to swap an unwanted Rainbow Honey than Julep because pretty much everyone seems to get Julep nowadays, plus they do the same stuff over and over, but Rainbow Honey?  Not so much in either case.


I also like the fact that with RH you have more customization options available with layering the glitters and non-glitters. Even if it seems like a meh color in the bottle (I'm looking at you Poffin Party), once you layer that bad boy it really shines. I like that she designs the polishes with that aspect in mind.


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 10, 2014)

Like some of you have already said, the perfume definitely smells better once it's on and dried a bit. It's got a lot going on though. I'm catching a strong honey note to it, especially when first put on. Once upon a time in junior high, I ate an entire one of those bear bottles of honey. Plain. Like, I just sucked it down. Close to 25 years later, honey still isn't the same to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I must say though, I'm pretty happy with the couple RH bags I've gotten, and I think next month I'm going to start a sub. It's just different from everything else out there, and I don't feel so bad with my tons of polish if I'm just getting a few minis.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 10, 2014)

I really enjoyed the mystery bag this month and am considering getting one every month as I have been letting go of other subs in my life. Are their any benefits to subbing rather than just buying the bag at the beginning of every month? I bought the mini bag and Sea Star this month, and I'm wondering if I would be better off not subscribing so that I can add on another polish or item if I want to. Thoughts?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 10, 2014)

@ I think, don't quote me but I'm pretty sure if you sub those subscriptions get priority over regular mystery bag orders. In other words, you'd probably get the subscription bag before the purchased from the store bag. And the shipping is a tiny bit cheaper on the sub.


----------



## sstich79 (Jun 10, 2014)

Bringing this over from where I'd posted it in the wrong forum: Argh, I want my Sea Star so badly! Has anyone who ordered the June bag (I ordered mine on June 1) gotten theirs yet, or is it just the actual subscriptions going out so far?


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 10, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Bringing this over from where I'd posted it in the wrong forum: Argh, I want my Sea Star so badly! Has anyone who ordered the June bag (I ordered mine on June 1) gotten theirs yet, or is it just the actual subscriptions going out so far?


I ordered the bag individually (on June 1st I think), it got here yesterday.


----------



## mama2358 (Jun 10, 2014)

sstich79 said:


> Bringing this over from where I'd posted it in the wrong forum: Argh, I want my Sea Star so badly! Has anyone who ordered the June bag (I ordered mine on June 1) gotten theirs yet, or is it just the actual subscriptions going out so far?


I ordered the day I got the email with Sea Star and I got my order yesterday. Sea Star and the mystery bag were shipped together.


----------



## Jennifer Stull (Jun 10, 2014)

I am really loving this sub. I got the mini again and I am really thinking hard about cancelling Julep and upgrading to the large sub.


----------



## Tamarin (Jun 10, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> I really enjoyed the mystery bag this month and am considering getting one every month as I have been letting go of other subs in my life. Are their any benefits to subbing rather than just buying the bag at the beginning of every month? I bought the mini bag and Sea Star this month, and I'm wondering if I would be better off not subscribing so that I can add on another polish or item if I want to. Thoughts?


I think shipping is free if you get the large mystery bag sub.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 10, 2014)

What is in the mystery bag?


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I smell plastic tanning lotion - seriously.  I don't know what it is, but it does remind me of the beach  - in a bad way - tanning lotion &amp; sweat.  And the plastic.
> 
> It is also not wearing well on me.  if it was pineapple - I would love it!!  I loved last month's perfume and will purchase a full size of it.


Did you get the full-sized RH mystery bag with the full-sized new rollerball of perfume?  

I was just coming here to ask if anyone who received the full-sized rollerballs, since they changed from glass to plastic noticed a plastic stench from the perfume.  

I did already send my full-sized summer juice perfume back (that I complained about earlier in the thread because ti stunk), per Carolyn's request, so they can check it out (she's mailing me a replacement)... but now I'm kind of worried to buy the June full-sized bag if it really is an issue with the packaging of these new rollerballs.  

ETA:  I do not have any issues of any stinkiness with the mini sample rollerballs at all.


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 13, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> Did you get the full-sized RH mystery bag with the full-sized new rollerball of perfume?
> 
> I was just coming here to ask if anyone who received the full-sized rollerballs, since they changed from glass to plastic noticed a plastic stench from the perfume.


I know you weren't asking me - but I did get the large mystery bag this month (photo here) and I didn't have an issue with a plastic smell - and after it dried the fragrance was quite nice on me.  My husband liked it and he's very picky.

I would much rather prefer to have a glass rollerball for "pretty's" sake though - makes for a much nicer display.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 13, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I know you weren't asking me - but I did get the large mystery bag this month (photo here) and I didn't have an issue with a plastic smell - and after it dried the fragrance was quite nice on me.  My husband liked it and he's very picky.
> 
> I would much rather prefer to have a glass rollerball for "pretty's" sake though - makes for a much nicer display.


I was asking everyone!  Thank you for letting me know =)  

I agree the glass were much prettier, but a lot of people had complained about them breaking, or being worried to carry them in their purse because of the potential of them breaking.  So boooo on the complainers!!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I smell plastic tanning lotion - seriously.  I don't know what it is, but it does remind me of the beach  - in a bad way - tanning lotion &amp; sweat.  And the plastic.
> 
> It is also not wearing well on me.  if it was pineapple - I would love it!!  I loved last month's perfume and will purchase a full size of it.


I smell the same tanning lotion kind of smell as well, but also something kind of weird and olive-ish. Like I totally loved the Smellbent St. Tropez from Popsugar which had a sun tan lotion kind of smell, but I'm not a fan of this one. I kind of wish the rollerball was in Tea Biscuit.

But I think I'm the only person who didn't like the Rose Nectar from a couple months ago. To me, that one smells like the shisha my old roommate used to always leave around the house and in the fridge. I hated it.



meaganola said:


> I have a weird olfactory blind spot when it comes to vanilla, so I can't tell whether there's any in here (I was told that there is, but I can't pick it out), but I do know that's something that is notorious for turning to plastic on some people depending on the specific vanilla. It might be a body chemistry thing rather than a batch variation.


I've never heard that before! I actually love vanilla in most things, but I'm definitely in the plastic camp on this one.



meaganola said:


> Then there's the part where it's probably a *lot* easier to swap an unwanted Rainbow Honey than Julep because pretty much everyone seems to get Julep nowadays, plus they do the same stuff over and over, but Rainbow Honey?  Not so much in either case.


So true!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 15, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> Did you get the full-sized RH mystery bag with the full-sized new rollerball of perfume?
> 
> I was just coming here to ask if anyone who received the full-sized rollerballs, since they changed from glass to plastic noticed a plastic stench from the perfume.
> 
> ...


no, it was the mini...


----------



## biancardi (Jun 15, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I smell the same tanning lotion kind of smell as well, but also something kind of weird and olive-ish. Like I totally loved the Smellbent St. Tropez from Popsugar which had a sun tan lotion kind of smell, but I'm not a fan of this one. I kind of wish the rollerball was in Tea Biscuit.


I totally agree with you.  I love the St Tropez perfume, but this one was nothing like it....And yes, it would have been awesome the roller ball was in tea biscuit.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 17, 2014)

I contacted Carolyn about the broken cuticle balm tube, and she sent me a shipping label to send it back. She's going to replace it. She said I wasn't the only person who had a problem with the tube not working this month and they're going to examine the broken ones to figure out why. I'm super excited to get the replacement so I can try it out, since I keep hearing how amazing their cuticle balm is.


----------



## KatieS131 (Jun 17, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> I contacted Carolyn about the broken cuticle balm tube, and she sent me a shipping label to send it back. She's going to replace it. She said I wasn't the only person who had a problem with the tube not working this month and they're going to examine the broken ones to figure out why. I'm super excited to get the replacement so I can try it out, since I keep hearing how amazing their cuticle balm is.


What exactly is wrong with the cuticle balm tube? Mine won't twist up and I just thought I only got a tiny amount to sample--is this the case or is mine broken too?


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm sure it's supposed to twist up; you're probably just having the same problem I did, which is that the part that's supposed to twist at the bottom isn't stuck, but nothing comes out when you turn it.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jun 23, 2014)

When it comes to nail polish subs this is the only one I even consider. I love the option to get minis and I am a HUGE glitter polish fan.


----------



## Andi B (Jun 24, 2014)

I haven't given up my Julep sub yet (although it still may happen), but I have definitely fallen in love with Rainbow Honey thanks to so many wonderful MUT enablers! Even the mini mystery bag feels like such a tremendous value, and I LOVE every single thing I got in June's bag. I'm not even that crazy about lip balm, but theirs are the best I've ever tried, next to Fresh Sugar lip treatments.

I actually haven't subbed to the mystery bag yet, because there's so much I want to purchase, it just makes sense to wait until the 1st and buy enough to get it and the limited edition of the month for free!  I'm also very impressed with their customer service, as I just had an issue with an order last week, and they were very proactive and generous in resolving the problem!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 24, 2014)

@@Andi B I love the exfoliating soap in June's bag.  I want a full sized one!!  Tea Biscuit, along with Summer Juice, are my favorite scents with RH so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jun 24, 2014)

@@biancardi I am planning on buying the Summer Treats set in the Summer Juice fragrance as soon as the July mystery bag &amp; LE polish are up!  I'm glad to hear you like that scent so much, as I've never tried it, and I'd hate to order the whole $75 set in a fragrance that I might not like.  I love tea biscuit too!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jun 25, 2014)

So starting in July I will be receiving the monthly subscription! I am sooo excited!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 25, 2014)

Question- I recently ordered Mint Flavor, Be Mine and Tessie from RH.  They are all thick and difficult to use and Mint Flavor is pretty goopy.  I received them in April and it was cool here so they didn't sit in a hot mailbox or anything.  Has anyone had this issue?


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 25, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Question- I recently ordered Mint Flavor, Be Mine and Tessie from RH.  They are all thick and difficult to use and Mint Flavor is pretty goopy.  I received them in April and it was cool here so they didn't sit in a hot mailbox or anything.  Has anyone had this issue?


I know that when you receive polish when it's cold out, you need to let it warm up to room temperature for a day or so before opening it otherwise it gets goopy and thick.

I'm guessing that isn't the case here, it's possible that something else is going on. Have you tried shaking up the bottles well to see if that fixes it? If that didn't help, then you might be better off emailing them asking for advice.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 25, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I know that when you receive polish when it's cold out, you need to let it warm up to room temperature for a day or so before opening it otherwise it gets goopy and thick.
> 
> I'm guessing that isn't the case here, it's possible that something else is going on. Have you tried shaking up the bottles well to see if that fixes it? If that didn't help, then you might be better off emailing them asking for advice.


I've had them at room temp for about a month before I used them.  I have shaken them but no success.  I just wanted to see if anyone else found that the RH texture was thicker/harder to control than mass-produced polish.  I would hate to email them and have them reply that it's the normal texture for the polish or something.


----------



## Imberis (Jun 25, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I've had them at room temp for about a month before I used them.  I have shaken them but no success.  I just wanted to see if anyone else found that the RH texture was thicker/harder to control than mass-produced polish.  I would hate to email them and have them reply that it's the normal texture for the polish or something.


I live where it is hot and my Rainbow Honey polishes are thicker than others, especially the super-glitter polishes. However, once I open them again and stir it around they're generally fine and I normally don't have problems applying them (except when I get to the very bottom of the mini polishes).


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 25, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I've had them at room temp for about a month before I used them.  I have shaken them but no success.  I just wanted to see if anyone else found that the RH texture was thicker/harder to control than mass-produced polish.  I would hate to email them and have them reply that it's the normal texture for the polish or something.


They shouldn't be thicker, at least the ones I have don't seem thick to me. It's /possible/ that they used a thicker suspension base on that batch of colors, but i'd say definitely email them if you're unsure. I love their customer service, don't be afraid to ask them about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellesnails (Jun 25, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Question- I recently ordered Mint Flavor, Be Mine and Tessie from RH. They are all thick and difficult to use and Mint Flavor is pretty goopy. I received them in April and it was cool here so they didn't sit in a hot mailbox or anything. Has anyone had this issue?


IMO, all that I've tried (6 minis) have been pretty thick. I think she has a thick suspension base which she isn't cutting. The best thing to do is get some thinner and have at it.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 25, 2014)

ellesnails said:


> IMO, all that I've tried (6 minis) have been pretty thick. I think she has a thick suspension base which she isn't cutting. The best thing to do is get some thinner and have at it.


The minis tend to run on the thick side and will evaporate fairly quick, especially with the glitters. I've never had this problem on the full size bottles, just the minis.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2014)

My Sea Star full size was on the thick side. I haven't bothered breaking out the thinner yet to see if I can thin it out, but I do plan on doing that the next time I use it.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jun 25, 2014)

ellesnails said:


> IMO, all that I've tried (6 minis) have been pretty thick. I think she has a thick suspension base which she isn't cutting. The best thing to do is get some thinner and have at it.


Hmmm I have some Orly thinner, I think I'll do that then.  I really appreciate all of the input!! I adore RH colors, customer service, the whole shebang is really a company I like to support.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2014)

The really hot pink gel that we got in June's bag - I had to thin it quite a bit.  I find that some minis thicken up faster than others.  The milky ones seem to hold their own.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> The really hot pink gel that we got in June's bag - I had to thin it quite a bit.  I find that some minis thicken up faster than others.  The milky ones seem to hold their own.


I gave in and emailed them about mine, Ichigo was the color. I still haven't given in and bought thinner, but my mini fill line was lower than normal and it was the thickest polish I have ever used. The mani I did with it looked terrible up close. I have no doubt customer service will help me out, they are extremely generous. I'm used to the RH minis being thick, but this was way out of the norm.


----------



## Christa W (Jun 25, 2014)

My Ichigo is thick too but I attributed it to the shard/flakies. It didn't level when I wore it and took 3 coats to get the opacity I liked. Interested in seeing what they say.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I gave in and emailed them about mine, Ichigo was the color. I still haven't given in and bought thinner, but my mini fill line was lower than normal and it was the thickest polish I have ever used. The mani I did with it looked terrible up close. I have no doubt customer service will help me out, they are extremely generous. I'm used to the RH minis being thick, but this was way out of the norm.


agreed - this is what happened to me - I need to email them as well - it is a beautiful color but it just goes on gloppy.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jun 25, 2014)

I am a nail polish novice. How does one go about thinning Nail polish?


----------



## Christa W (Jun 25, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> I am a nail polish novice. How does one go about thinning Nail polish?


Sally Beauty has a thinner you can get pretty cheap. I think it's 3.50 for 4 oz. you just add a few drops shake it up and Tada!!!


----------



## Christa W (Jun 25, 2014)

Never. Ever. Ever use polish remover to thin polish!!!


----------



## lochnessie (Jun 25, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> I am a nail polish novice. How does one go about thinning Nail polish?


I second what Christa said, and to add to her comment... whatever you do, don't add acetone or nail polish remover! It does bad things to your polish!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2014)

And NEVER EVER use nail polish remover. Especially with glitters. People will tell you that they do it all the time and don't have any problems, but it will ruin this stuff. If you're buying indies, treat them right!

ETA: Heh. We have very definite feelings about using removers as thinners around here!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2014)

I use restore by seche to thin my nailpolishes - you can find it at ulta


----------



## dressupthedog (Jun 25, 2014)

Seche restore will work as well, but if you try to only use 3 free polishes, keep in mind that it does contain toluene. That said, I do use Seche myself. I will be going another route soon though because I can't take the shrinkage.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jun 26, 2014)

So, I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't just pour in some acetone? Right? You guys are awesome! I am off to buy some thinner and glad I asked before I messed up an old thick favorite bottle.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 26, 2014)

I think Im going to order from them soon! I love there cute nailpolish's!


----------



## Christa W (Jun 26, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> So, I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't just pour in some acetone? Right? You guys are awesome! I am off to buy some thinner and glad I asked before I messed up an old thick favorite bottle.


There are entirely too many people out there that will actually recommend doing that and when I hear it I cry inside. I also use my thinner on a cotton ball to clean the outside I my bottle's neck. If polish builds up it can cause a gap in the seal and polish dries up faster. Especially glittery ones. My Zoyas build up too. I spend HOURS on my stash cleaning bottles an thinning polish every week. I like to keep them in top shape.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 26, 2014)

I know Zoya Renew is a thinner specifically designed for 3-free/4-free polishes. Does anyone know of or recommend any others? Or have good experience with Zoya Renew?

ETA: For the record, my Ichigo was super goopy and hard to work with too.


----------



## Christa W (Jun 26, 2014)

ILikeGiants said:


> I know Zoya Renew is a thinner specifically designed for 3-free/4-free polishes. Does anyone know of or recommend any others? Or have good experience with Zoya Renew?
> 
> ETA: For the record, my Ichigo was super goopy and hard to work with too.


I have been meaning to look into theirs.  I started using the Zoya Remove and I am hooked.  I am guessing the thinner is probably just as awesome.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jun 26, 2014)

The two rainbow honey minis I have were very thick and became stringy before I finished one mani, and the glitters settled to the bottom right away. I loved the final look, but it was way, way too much work. I don't plan on buying more RH.

Edit: Petit Four and Neon Blossom.


----------



## Imberis (Jul 1, 2014)

I _just_ got an email about their new collection called "Summer Mixtape" and I am so excited!

http://www.rainbowhoney.com/collections/summer-mixtape

There are no pictures yet, but they do have descriptions. It sounds like they could be really awesome.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jul 1, 2014)

Has anyone gotten a shipping notification? This is my first month subscribing, so I don't know when they usually start shipping.


----------



## Imberis (Jul 1, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> Has anyone gotten a shipping notification? This is my first month subscribing, so I don't know when they usually start shipping.


I haven't gotten one yet, but they did charge my card the other day. They usually ship out within the first couple of days in the month.


----------



## ellesnails (Jul 2, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> Has anyone gotten a shipping notification? This is my first month subscribing, so I don't know when they usually start shipping.


I looked back and they've shipped the 3rd and 4th so its coming. I'm hoping they ship before the holiday.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 3, 2014)

ILikeGiants said:


> I know Zoya Renew is a thinner specifically designed for 3-free/4-free polishes. Does anyone know of or recommend any others? Or have good experience with Zoya Renew?
> 
> ETA: For the record, my Ichigo was super goopy and hard to work with too.


 I have had good results with Orly's thinner, which I bought at Sallys.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 3, 2014)

I really hope shipping happens soon! This is my first month and I am so excited!


----------



## ellesnails (Jul 3, 2014)

ILikeGiants said:


> I know Zoya Renew is a thinner specifically designed for 3-free/4-free polishes. Does anyone know of or recommend any others? Or have good experience with Zoya Renew?
> 
> ETA: For the record, my Ichigo was super goopy and hard to work with too.


There is a beauty secrets version that you get at Sally's. I haven't had any issues with it but I've heard it turns glitters in some polish so just be aware. I'll probably switch to the Orly soon. The Zoya stuff is really expensive.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 3, 2014)

Just got shipping! Check your email! My bag should arrive fairly quickly considering I'm only a few hours drive from their location in NJ.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yay, shipping notice for me, too. If they actually get in the mail today, I might have mine Saturday.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 3, 2014)

Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 3, 2014)

Yay, shipping!  It's not showing up on USPS yet, though.  So impatient over here!


----------



## Jennifer Stull (Jul 4, 2014)

yay, I got my shipping as well. weird how julep can no longer use usps, but rainbow honey can? maybe I just missed something somewhere?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 4, 2014)

jstull said:


> yay, I got my shipping as well. weird how julep can no longer use usps, but rainbow honey can? maybe I just missed something somewhere?


It's not that Julep can't use USPS, it's sending polish USPS air is no longer allowed. So 2-day priority travels by air, and it's a no-no now.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jul 4, 2014)

In order to send nail polish or perfume, or anything flammable, you are supposed to mark it ORM-D and pay extra to ship ground and it can only be mailed from the post office counter. Lots of people don't do it, and small companies sometimes don't realize and just send it standard post. This is why so many sub boxes take so long. If they have anything flammable, it must go ground.


----------



## sstich79 (Jul 4, 2014)

Stupid holiday. I want your packages to arrive so I can see what the goodies are! I decided to hold off this time around instead of pulling the trigger on the 1st, since I wasn't being sucked in by LE polishes this month.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jul 6, 2014)

Expected delivery Tuesday! Also, I noticed yesterday that while all three of my minis from last month worked perfectly when I got them, they are now almost completely solidified. The full size bottles don't do that too, do they?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jul 6, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> Expected delivery Tuesday! Also, I noticed yesterday that while all three of my minis from last month worked perfectly when I got them, they are now almost completely solidified. The full size bottles don't do that too, do they?


I don't know, but my minis have not held up either.


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 6, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> Expected delivery Tuesday! Also, I noticed yesterday that while all three of my minis from last month worked perfectly when I got them, they are now almost completely solidified. The full size bottles don't do that too, do they?


I just opened my full-size to check -- Rose Macaron is really thick (and I'll need to thin it out to use it again), but Ichigo and Pikake are still good.  The FS Rose Macaron is thicker than my Petit Four mini.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 6, 2014)

I got the minis last month. I checked them this morning and they are all still just fine. Indie polishes do tend to be thicker than mainstream, and my Rainbow Honey polishes aren't any thicker than anything else in my rather large indie collection.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 6, 2014)

I ended up emailing them about Ichigo, mine complete solidified after a few weeks. They sent me a full size replacement, now I'm worried about the other ones. I'll have to check, but I find the minis in the mystery bags have tended to get really thick in a short amount of time, where as the full size are not at all thick. I'm wondering if it might be a better idea to switch to the large mystery bag.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jul 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I ended up emailing them about Ichigo, mine complete solidified after a few weeks. They sent me a full size replacement, now I'm worried about the other ones. I'll have to check, but I find the minis in the mystery bags have tended to get really thick in a short amount of time, where as the full size are not at all thick. I'm wondering if it might be a better idea to switch to the large mystery bag.


I guess it's something about the small quantities, they dry up faster or something? This is my first month subscribing to the full size (I'm dying waiting for it to get here!) I liked the colors last month, but none of them were that special, so I guess I'll just thin them whenever I get around to buying polish thinner.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

Did anyone get their bag yet? Mine is just sitting pretty in Albany, which is only about 20 minutes away. I was hoping that I'd get it today but looks like tomorrow or Wednesday arrival.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 7, 2014)

Mine is at the local sorting facility. They sometimes get them turned around and delivered the same day, but I'm probably looking at tomorrow.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

mine is out for delivery, but since my PO delivers VERY late, I won't get it until 4-5pm


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> mine is out for delivery, but since my PO delivers VERY late, I won't get it until 4-5pm


Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## ellesnails (Jul 7, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> I guess it's something about the small quantities, they dry up faster or something? This is my first month subscribing to the full size (I'm dying waiting for it to get here!) I liked the colors last month, but none of them were that special, so I guess I'll just thin them whenever I get around to buying polish thinner.


It could be the bottle. It doesn't seal tight so you get evaporation. I think some formulas are more prone to it too. I have this happen to some of my China glaze and it seems to be the glitters more iften than not for some reason.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 7, 2014)

Mine's been delivered.  I'll post as soon as I get home from running errands.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

Just got my mystery bag!!!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

Here is a picture of the contents with quick, 1 coat swatches on my fingers.



Spoiler


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

Sorry about the stupid sideways picture guys... Kept trying to fix it and it is absolutely not working.


----------



## mrst909 (Jul 7, 2014)

What are the items that came with it besides the 3 polishes? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

mrst909 said:


> What are the items that came with it besides the 3 polishes? Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


All "Midori" scented cuticle balm, rollerball perfume and a cooling gel. The cooling gel is pretty awesome, I couldn't tell if it actually cooled my skin, per say, but it smells pretty and has sparkles.


----------



## Imberis (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures! The middle polish looks like it might be my favorite out of the bunch.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Thanks for the pictures! The middle polish looks like it might be my favorite out of the bunch.


I really love all of the colors, they are all so different. The purple color is called Chemical Plant and I think it's awesome, I have a huge fascination with power plants, and nuclear accidents so this color was right up my alley.


----------



## KatieS131 (Jul 7, 2014)

@ Thanks for sharing! I love the colors this month and the products look awesome!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 7, 2014)

KatieS131 said:


> @ Thanks for sharing! I love the colors this month and the products look awesome!


The extras this month smell amazing! Like rubbing kool-aid on yourself, lol.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

looks great!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

totally digging the scent they gave us this month. And I have to put chemical plant on NOW!!

What a great month!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 7, 2014)

Got mine too. I like the colors, especially Chemical Plant. I think I've decided that the chunky glitter polishes aren't for me though. I think I may have to cancel.


----------



## Christa W (Jul 7, 2014)

Mine won't be here til tomorrow. I accidentally saw a spoiler on IG. This is the first time I have seen what's in it before it gets to me. Can't wait to smell the scent and really excited about another cuticle balm. I've used my other one daily for the last month. Love them so much more than lip balms.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 7, 2014)

Ooh, got mine, too!  I guess they must use more-natural perfume oils for their fragrances than non-indie fragrance companies because I think this is another alcohol-containing fragrance I can wear!  So far, they're three for three on that front, although I lost Summer Juice after wearing it just a couple of times.  I also think I love this gel.  Sparkles!

But my favorite part:  The Mix Tape collection discount.  I'm planning on getting the whole thing.  I'm of The Age where mix tapes were very, *very* important for high school and college.  I don't think the playlist generation really understands how much we agonized over the perfect mix tape!  I just hope they do a mini version of the collection.  I want them all, but I'm not sure I can really justify *full-sized* versions of everything.

ANYWAY.  Although I was initially hoping for a wider variety of non-polish items, I think they have really hit a groove with a fragrance, a balm (either lip or cuticle), and some sort of body product in one or two coordinating scents.  I don't need a new lip/cuticle balm every month, but maybe if I know I'm probably going to get a cuticle balm at least every other month, maybe I'll actually *use them* instead of saving them for when I "really need it."  Prevention, gang!  I just seem to forget that part!  (I have no such problem with lip balm.  I constantly use that stuff, and I always love to get another one in a sub.  I really love the fact that the one we received in May was oval because that means it won't just roll off my table/nightstand.)


----------



## sstich79 (Jul 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> But my favorite part:  The Mix Tape collection discount.  I'm planning on getting the whole thing.  I'm of The Age where mix tapes were very, *very* important for high school and college.  I don't think the playlist generation really understands how much we agonized over the perfect mix tape!  I just hope they do a mini version of the collection.  I want them all, but I'm not sure I can really justify *full-sized* versions of everything.


I'm right there with you on the mix tapes... I've just about gone blue in the face trying to explain to young people how a mix CD or playlist is NOT THE SAME THING. And how we used to sit by the radio waiting for a song to come on so we could record it for our mix tapes... and then would get so angry when the DJ started talking before the song was over! I can't wait to see a few of them based on the descriptions, and I'll definitely be snagging a full-size of Waves.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh, yes, the *timing*.  And sequencing?  You want *this* song after *that* song?  Yeah.  Right.  Good luck with that.  Have you ever seen _High Fidelity_?  There's a scene in there where Rob is trying to put together the perfect mix tape for a girlfriend.  It took me back.  I'm sure it's in the book (which I actually own but have yet to get around to actually *reading*), but because of my age, seeing JOHN CUSACK embody those actions really carved it in stone.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, yes, the *timing*.  And sequencing?  You want *this* song after *that* song?  Yeah.  Right.  Good luck with that.  Have you ever seen _High Fidelity_?  There's a scene in there where Rob is trying to put together the perfect mix tape for a girlfriend.  It took me back.  I'm sure it's in the book (which I actually own but have yet to get around to actually *reading*), but because of my age, seeing JOHN CUSACK embody those actions really carved it in stone.


I'm a little young for the mixtape thing, but High Fidelity is one of my favorite movies. I show it to all my real friends  B)


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, yes, the *timing*.  And sequencing?  You want *this* song after *that* song?  Yeah.  Right.  Good luck with that.  Have you ever seen _High Fidelity_?  There's a scene in there where Rob is trying to put together the perfect mix tape for a girlfriend.  It took me back.  I'm sure it's in the book (which I actually own but have yet to get around to actually *reading*), but because of my age, seeing JOHN CUSACK embody those actions really carved it in stone.


My "Mr. Sensitive Ponytail Man" boyfriend ("Singles" reference) my freshman year in college broke up with me by mixed tape.  He went to Georgia Tech and I went to the University of Oklahoma.

It was full of so much early 90s angst - "Black" by Pearl Jam, "Too Far Down" by Hüsker Dü, "Different Drum" by Lemonheads . . . on and on it went until it closed with U2's "One".

I still have a knee-jerk reaction to punch a wall when I hear "One".    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Of course I got my revenge almost 20 years later when I found out he had triplets and was divorced.  I ended up married to the next guy I dated, 18 years of bliss, and two adorable sons.  I win!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Jul 8, 2014)

My tracking just updated to push it out another day but it does say it's "out for delivery"... can't contain my excitement... this is by far my favorite part of the month..


----------



## Christa W (Jul 8, 2014)

The color of the month for July is Neon Blossom from the May subscription bag.  I don't purchase high enough quantities of RH polishes to be getting it with order but have they done this before?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 8, 2014)

Christa W said:


> The color of the month for July is Neon Blossom from the May subscription bag.  I don't purchase high enough quantities of RH polishes to be getting it with order but have they done this before?


The items in our mystery bag are new items - ones that might be up for sale later on their site or maybe never.

So, that is normal. May's Neon Blossom was a possible nail color for future months. It was not on their site before now.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2014)

As far as I can tell, this *is* the first time a mystery bag color been a COTM. I was very surprised (and disappointed) when it happened.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 8, 2014)

well, to be fair to Rainbow Honey, they just started doing Mystery bags at the beginning of the year. I am sure this is going to happen more often.


----------



## feemia (Jul 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> The items in our mystery bag are new items - ones that might be up for sale later on their site or maybe never.
> 
> So, that is normal. May's Neon Blossom was a possible nail color for future months. It was not on their site before now.


It makes sense that they would use feedback from the mystery bags to decide which colors to add to their store.


----------



## KatieS131 (Jul 8, 2014)

I just got my bag and I love it! My cuticle balm last month was broken but I didn't ask for a replacement because the scent wasn't my favorite...I'm glad that mine this time is working great because I really like the Midori scent! The colors this month are also so much fun and super summery! 

I keep thinking that I need to cancel my subscription and just buy the mystery bag if I like it each month but it's so much fun to get in the mail and I haven't really disliked anything I've gotten yet!


----------



## Imberis (Jul 8, 2014)

I love my bag! I like all of the colors, and the Midori scent is really good. It's almost too good, because I keep wanting to eat the cuticle balm when I sniff it. Deep Heart Sea is so pretty in person!


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jul 8, 2014)

The post office lied  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> still no package, tracking was last updated Saturday when it left NJ. I'm kinda obsessing.

The colors this month look awesome! I'm especially excited for the non-polish items, it sounds like everyone really likes the scent this month.


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 8, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> The post office lied  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> still no package, tracking was last updated Saturday when it left NJ. I'm kinda obsessing.
> 
> The colors this month look awesome! I'm especially excited for the non-polish items, it sounds like everyone really likes the scent this month.


I feel your pain.  I was supposed to get mine today as well according to my USPS tracking - but the last update was "July 7, 2014 , 9:40 pm in KEARNY, NJ".  So I'm guessing at least Thursday now.

I don't know what it is about getting things from NY / NJ to ATL, but it's always awful.  I get items sent from CA faster!  I had a swap last month hang out in NY for 3 days, and then NJ for 8 days - and I finally got it after 14 days total.  We both sent our packages (USPS First Class) on the same day and she got hers in 2 days.

I've resigned myself to the fact I'll always get my RH after everyone else...


----------



## ellesnails (Jul 8, 2014)

Got mine today (along with my delayed memebox 12). Not thrilled about the colors but this is a great bag. But one of my polishes is already evaporated and another wasn't screwed shut. It didn't spill or evaporate at all though. It was only screwed about 3/4 of the way.


----------



## LaStupenda (Jul 9, 2014)

Here's the full sized bag. I HOPE I did this spoiler thing right.



Spoiler


----------



## LaStupenda (Jul 9, 2014)

Larger HQ pic of just the polishes



Spoiler


----------



## theblingfairy (Jul 9, 2014)

Well, that was the cherry on a craptastic day. I came home thinking I had goodies to cheer me up, only to find out that my tracking for rainbow honey and 3 other packages all say they were delivered at noon today. Yeah, I didn't get any of them, and all my neighbors say they didn't get them. Excuse me while I scream. A hundred bucks down the drain.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jul 9, 2014)

theblingfairy said:


> Well, that was the cherry on a craptastic day. I came home thinking I had goodies to cheer me up, only to find out that my tracking for rainbow honey and 3 other packages all say they were delivered at noon today. Yeah, I didn't get any of them, and all my neighbors say they didn't get them. Excuse me while I scream. A hundred bucks down the drain.


Wow, that sucks. Our mailman sometimes scans stuff Delivered and then doesn't actually deliver it until the next day. Maybe you'll get them tomorrow?


----------



## theblingfairy (Jul 9, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> Wow, that sucks. Our mailman sometimes scans stuff Delivered and then doesn't actually deliver it until the next day. Maybe you'll get them tomorrow?


I hope so! Keeping my fingers crossed that's the case, or that whomever got the packages will bring them to us tomorrow.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 9, 2014)

also, if they were stolen, report it to the post office, file a claim and then contact the sellers. I bet RH will send you out another bag and hopefully your other packages and their items are replaceable.

You shouldn't be out $$ for this.  I have had things stolen and 99% of the companies sent out the item again, refunded me if they didn't have it in stock.  Some wanted to see the claim that I filed with the PO, to ensure that I wasn't a scam artist.


----------



## Jennifer Stull (Jul 10, 2014)

got my bag today and I have to say I think this is my favorite scent yet.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 10, 2014)

Hmm...  I think I might be switching over to full-sized after all!  The mini bottles of glitter are a bit harder to work with than the full-sized, disregarding thickness of polish.  It's just easier for me to fish out the glitter from the full-sized bottles.  I'm pretty much in love with viridis and deep heart sea.  I want a full-sized bottle of deep heart sea just to experiment with it over various bases.


----------



## Christa W (Jul 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Hmm...  I think I might be switching over to full-sized after all!  The mini bottles of glitter are a bit harder to work with than the full-sized, disregarding thickness of polish.  It's just easier for me to fish out the glitter from the full-sized bottles.  I'm pretty much in love with viridis and deep heart sea.  I want a full-sized bottle of deep heart sea just to experiment with it over various bases.


So far it's my fav of all my RH polishes (which aren't THAT many)


----------



## theblingfairy (Jul 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> also, if they were stolen, report it to the post office, file a claim and then contact the sellers. I bet RH will send you out another bag and hopefully your other packages and their items are replaceable.
> 
> You shouldn't be out $$ for this.  I have had things stolen and 99% of the companies sent out the item again, refunded me if they didn't have it in stock.  Some wanted to see the claim that I filed with the PO, to ensure that I wasn't a scam artist.


Thanks! I didn't know I could file a claim. I'll do that. Not sure if it will work for the more expensive items, since they came from eBay, but I'll definitely see what can be done.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

theblingfairy said:


> Thanks! I didn't know I could file a claim. I'll do that. Not sure if it will work for the more expensive items, since they came from eBay, but I'll definitely see what can be done.


the seller should have insured them, but yes, file a claim with the PO and then try to file with paypal (via ebay)


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 10, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I don't know what it is about getting things from NY / NJ to ATL, but it's always awful...
> 
> ...I've resigned myself to the fact I'll always get my RH after everyone else.


I still haven't got my bag.  This is becoming a recurring thing - same thing last month.  I got a ship notice on 7/3 and USPS shows it was supposed to be delivered on Tuesday, but the last tracking was 7/7 out of New Jersey, and no updates since then:

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=9400110200882239616510

A friend of mine in a small Oklahoma town got her ship notice AFTER me and got her bag 2 days ago.  I'm in an Atlanta suburb . . . and nothin'.

Here's a tracking on a recent swap that also went through Kearny, NJ -- it was shipped on 6/23 (with an expected delivery of 6/27) -- and I didn't get it 'til 7/5:

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction_input?qtc_tLabels1=9400111899561528383009

WHAT is up in Kearny, NJ?  It's like there's a Bermuda Triangle between there and Atlanta!  Like I said earlier, I get First Class packages from CALIFORNIA in two days!  New Jersey?  Two weeks.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 10, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I still haven't got my bag.  This is becoming a recurring thing - same thing last month.  I got a ship notice on 7/3 and USPS shows it was supposed to be delivered on Tuesday, but the last tracking was 7/7 out of New Jersey, and no updates since then:


Mine did the same thing, said it was going to be delivered Tuesday, then nothing happened until today when it was finally out for delivery in California. And of course now it says expected delivery is tomorrow, lol. I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## theblingfairy (Jul 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the seller should have insured them, but yes, file a claim with the PO and then try to file with paypal (via ebay)


Those are my next steps. The post office "investigated" by asking the mail carrier, who was adamant that he put them in my box. Right, considering a few days ago he gave me my neighbor's stack of bills. They refuse any responsibility. Tracking shows one package "delivered" at 11 am, and the rest delivered at almost 2pm. Ugh.


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 11, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I still haven't got my bag.  This is becoming a recurring thing - same thing last month.  I got a ship notice on 7/3 and USPS shows it was supposed to be delivered on Tuesday, but the last tracking was 7/7 out of New Jersey, and no updates since then:
> 
> https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=9400110200882239616510
> 
> ...


I refer to it as the Black Hole of Kearny.  Living in NJ, pretty much all of my packages go through there -- some more than once, and a few have been through the "arrived, processed, departed" cycle THREE times before they actually send it on to my local PO, 45 miles away.

I now just add 2 days to the expected delivery date of anything that's coming to me that gets routed through Kearny.  I wish someone would explain it to me!


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Jul 11, 2014)

Got my first mini mystery kit today and i love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I will subscribe monthly for a little while!!!!


----------



## ellesnails (Jul 11, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> I still haven't got my bag. This is becoming a recurring thing - same thing last month. I got a ship notice on 7/3 and USPS shows it was supposed to be delivered on Tuesday, but the last tracking was 7/7 out of New Jersey, and no updates since then:
> 
> https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=9400110200882239616510
> 
> ...


I've had a few packages recently go through there. I think they're not scanning as they should and then this somehow throws off all the scans...I don't know, just speculating. I've just seen tracking stop there and then it ends up delivered a few days later.


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 12, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I refer to it as the Black Hole of Kearny.  Living in NJ, pretty much all of my packages go through there -- some more than once, and a few have been through the "arrived, processed, departed" cycle THREE times before they actually send it on to my local PO, 45 miles away.
> 
> I now just add 2 days to the expected delivery date of anything that's coming to me that gets routed through Kearny.  I wish someone would explain it to me!



I still haven't received the bag - mail already ran today.  Ship notice on 7/3, estimated delivery of 7/8 but went through Kearny, NJ on 7/7 when it stopped being tracked.  Still no tracking updates and it's now 7/12 and I don't have my package.  The earliest I can possibly get it now is 7/14.  That's pushing it even by USPS Ground standards.

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction?qtc_tLabels1=9400110200882239616510

I am a little put out that when I wrote RH on 7/10 to tell them my package from them was in a black hole again (as I have sent them tracking inquiries in the past when bags were 7-10 days past the last tracking) - even beginning this note with:

"_Just want to start off with - this is in NO WAY your fault - but I'm starting to get beyond frustrated with USPS shipments that go through Kearny, NJ._"

The reply I got back basically puts the burden on me to find my own package and the root of the problem.  As the vendor and shipper, I feel the following should be _their_ job.

We completely understand your frustration and thank you for alerting us regarding your package.  Did you get a chance to contact USPS directly regarding the delivery of your packages?  Their contact phone number is 800-275-8777 and they will not only investigate why your package has been delayed, but they can provide better insight as to why their Kearny facility is taking longer to sort packages.  They will also give you an updated delivery date as well.  Unfortunately, we do not control where our packages get sorted and it seems that Kearny is a regional sort center.  In addition, recently we’ve been experiencing delays from USPS ourselves, but eventually the packages do get delivered.

So at what point does this become THEIR responsibility and I'm allowed to be upset?  15 days?  21 days?  30 days?  (I am a "large mystery bag" subscriber, by the way, and I've placed separate monthly orders through RH since signing up with them.  This time it's a $25 mystery bag that's vanished.)


----------



## mgarcia (Jul 12, 2014)

I am loving Chemical Plant! I put it on over Juleps Mae and it looks so good!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jul 13, 2014)

I'd be upset too, but I'd be upset at USPS, and filing whatever complaints that I can with them (In case you haven't yet: https://www.usps.com/ship/file-domestic-claims.htm ).

Unless the package is returned, there isn't really anything for RH to do.


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 13, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I'd be upset too, but I'd be upset at USPS, and filing whatever complaints that I can with them (In case you haven't yet: https://www.usps.com/ship/file-domestic-claims.htm ).
> 
> Unless the package is returned, there isn't really anything for RH to do.


Actually I ship USPS for my business quite often and it is their responsibility as the shipper - they will have more impact on a claim / inquiry at this stage than I will.  Both parties can contact USPS, but without a delivery being attempted to me or it even tracking in my region, their originating post office should start the investigation.


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 13, 2014)

shutterblog said:


> Actually I ship USPS for my business quite often and it is their responsibility as the shipper - they will have more impact on a claim / inquiry at this stage than I will.  Both parties can contact USPS, but without a delivery being attempted to me or it even tracking in my region, their originating post office should start the investigation.


This is the last reply I received (Saturday evening):



> Hello Robyn,
> 
> We completely share your frustration about USPS and their inability to keep tracking information up to date, scanning packages when received and sorting in a timely manner.  We are just as outraged and you have no idea how many times we have contacted them ourselves to voice our complaints about missing packages on behalf of our customers.  We had suggested for you to contact USPS since this is not the first time this has happened to you and your address and we felt that they would give you better insight as to why it takes so long to sort through Kearny and to give you an updated delivery date directly.  Unfortunately, working with USPS is extremely difficult, although it is not the norm, a small percentage of packages do get lost, delivered to the wrong address or delayed for an internal USPS backlog.  In all of those cases we work directly with the customer and USPS to find a resolution and our commitment is that if the package gets lost or does not arrive, we will reship it, so no worries.   However please understand that sorting, tracking and delivery of the package itself is unfortunately beyond our control.
> 
> ...


 



The part that now has me upset the most is that last month (when the same thing happened) I was told:  "_I will contact USPS tomorrow and find out what is going on with your package as the tracking details are very odd._"

Now this month I'm being told:  "_We are just as outraged and you have no idea how many times we have contacted them ourselves to voice our complaints about missing packages on behalf of our customers._"

So which one is it?  Is it "very odd" -- or is it something I have no idea how many times it's happened?

Not once have I heard "I'm sorry" or "I do apologize".

I'm not asking for free merchandise here.  I haven't even asked for a replacement bag.  I just want to know where my stuff is at and why this keeps happening if they are aware that shipping method has issues.  If they share my frustration, apologize for it and promise me that it will not continue to happen.  Change carriers for the regions they know experience repeated missing items and delays.

This thread has multiple posts of people being sent full-size gift items for backorders and delays.  Last month I placed an order on 6/11 - not for a Mystery Bag - this was a normal, multiple item order.  After 10 days it had still not updated online, and I had not received a shipping notice.  I wrote to see if there was a delay and was told the Nail Honey in my order had been on backorder and it would be shipping that afternoon - I would receive tracking soon.



> Hello Robyn,
> Thank you for your email.  I’ve just heard back from my shipping department and they expect to ship your order today as it was waiting for a restock of Nail Honey.  Your order will ship this afternoon and you will receive a separate confirmation email with tracking.
> If I can help with anything else, please feel free to contact me at anytime!
> Sincerely,
> ...



But it didn't ship until the next day, and I never did receive tracking.  I had to follow the shipping progress through their website.  My order placed on 6/11 finally arrived on 6/25 - and that was not the fault of USPS.  Not once did RH contact me after the order was originally placed.  I had to contact them.  Nevermind offering me a bonus item -- I never even heard "We're sorry an item from your order is backordered.  We expect your order to ship by ________."

I keep reading about their good customer service -- and keep wondering why I'm not really getting the same.  They say they'll get to the bottom of this latest missing shipment, but there are no reassurances this won't continue to be a problem in the future for me.  How long should I resign myself to (im)patiently wait each month after everyone else has had their bags for days / weeks?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 13, 2014)

I have always been pleased with RH's customer service.  I think she might have meant that your tracking information details may look odd, but it is common for Kearny to delay and misroute packages.

I know I had a package (not from RH) that went back and forth from Rochester, NY to Nashua, NH sorting stations for TWO weeks.  They finally intercepted it after I called my local PO (which is neither Rochester or Nashua) and they were the ones who spoke with those two sorting stations to see if they could nab it the next time it appeared.  They were able to, but it did take 2 weeks.

My tracking on that package looked very odd - however, it is quite common for Nashua. NH sorting station to delay packages.   

They are an indie company and I have the feeling that they do not have a lot of staff - I do think they are doing the best they can.  They cannot assure anyone anything once the package leaves their hands into the PO.   All they can do is wait a reasonable amount of time  and then reship.  Most packages do show up after a couple of weeks.  Packages fall off the sorting belt and aren't discovered by the PO for several days, if not weeks.

They should have told you that an item you ordered was out of stock and kept you up to date on the shipping.  There is no excuse for that.  I have had that happen to me before with them and they did give me a bonus item, but I didn't know that until I got the package...The only thing I can tell you is that you will get your purchases from RH.  They will make good on them, I am sure.   I hope that is some small consolation.

I totally understand your frustration, however.  I get this with birchbox ALL the time.  And lately, they haven't been offering anything (nor have I been asking) for all of their delays and screwups - and I do not consider BB to be an indie company.


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I totally understand your frustration, however.  I get this with birchbox ALL the time.  And lately, they haven't been offering anything (nor have I been asking) for all of their delays and screwups - and I do not consider BB to be an indie company.


That's almost exactly what I told them:  "_I expect this type of communication from a corporation like Julep that is more interested in venture capital investments than individual customers. That is precisely why I moved my subscription to Rainbow Honey after reading multiple stories and reviews..._"

I think if I'd just heard "I'm sorry" or "I do apologize" once that would have went a long way in smoothing it over.  It's not just one instance.  And it's not just with my Mystery Bag.  I'm having issues with them using USPS each month.  I'm having issues with them sending my regular (non Mystery Bag) orders, and the delays are not USPS's fault.

Growing pains are unavoidable.  As are shipping issues.  I also included this:  "_I own a business that's had to rely heavily on shipping for very time sensitive items like birth announcements and Christmas cards.  I know shipping woes, delays, awful postal hubs, lost packages, deliveries left in the rain, etc.  I have been there on both sides._"

I do understand.  I'm not asking for the moon.  Really, I'm not.  But there are too many other subscription boxes and polish companies out there that do communicate during backorders and arrive quickly.  My Allure box shipped Friday and I should have it Monday.  And it included nail polish so it wasn't sent Priority.


----------



## theblingfairy (Jul 13, 2014)

When I first contacted rainbow honey in regards to my incorrectly delivered bag, I felt like the response was essentially "oh well, your problem. Contact usps." Well, I did that, and the post office sloughed me off, saying it was delivered to me. Ummm, no it wasn't.

Yesterday, I got an email from Carolyn saying she has put in a request that a new bag be shipped to me, and she's filing a claim with usps. I'm satisfied and happy with that, as I know my butthead mailman isn't their fault...but I still have wariness as to whether it'll happen or not. I haaaaaate usps lol


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 15, 2014)

Big bummer update:  I cancelled my RH subscription last night.  It was something I did not want to do, but felt at this point I had no other choice.




I did file a post office case yesterday, as did RH separately.  (Heads-up that the link posted above does not work for First Class / Ground items.  If you wish to report a missing First Class package online, you have to actually do that through your tracking page with the "Customer Service" link.  The link posted above is for mail with upgrade services such as Priority shipping, insurance, etc.)

This was my "goodbye, cruel world" letter to RH:



> Thank you for the update.  I submitted a USPS request from my end as well and that number is:  ______________
> 
> 
> My July Mystery Bag did not show up today and the tracking has now not updated for a full week (since (July 7, 2014 at  9:40 pm in Kearny, NJ).
> ...


 
 
After my previous e-mail of questions and concerns, all I received back was the following (which prompted me to unsubscribe) - there is no end in sight for me - I have been offered no other solution than to sit here and wait it out even longer with both the USPS and now Rainbow Honey:
 
 



> Hello Robyn,
> 
> We have contacted USPS and have opened up a case on your package.  The case number for you package is CA118607783.  They have also advised me that it will take up to two days to hear back from the USPS representative who will be investigating this claim, with more details about the whereabouts of your package. As soon as I hear back from I will follow up again to this email.
> 
> ...


 
This is the first time I have been sent a RH communication that did not include "_If I can help with anything else, please feel free to contact me at anytime!_" at the end.  It also did not include the business signature, and for the first time Carolyn did not "Cc:" the [email protected] address with her reply.  Every communication we've had up until now has included the customer service address in her replies.
 
To me, the writing was on the wall.  In no way have I ever been angry, abusive, or combative in my communications.  I only treat customer service inquiries in the manner in which I'd want to hear from and reply to my own customers.  I do, however, expect the same level of customer support in return that I would provide for my customers...
 
For whatever reason, they just weren't willing to give it to me.  It's a bit like the scene in "When Harry Met Sally" where Sally is sobbing, "_All this time I thought he didn't want to get married. But, the truth is, he didn't want to marry _me_. He didn't love _me_._"
 
Now if you'll excuse me, I have a tub of ice cream to go eat.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jul 15, 2014)

I just ordered my first mystery bag from them on July 13th which I realize is a Sunday.  Today I got an email confirming the order but it has not yet shipped.  Is this normal?  Reading through some people's postal story/cs nightmares is making me nervous.  TIA!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 15, 2014)

I tried to cancel my sub today and apparently it says my email is not in their system, even though I'm getting emails from them. Sigh...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 15, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> I tried to cancel my sub today and apparently it says my email is not in their system, even though I'm getting emails from them. Sigh...


They should have sent you a special link email when you first signed up, try searching your inbox for it. You can cancel from that special link.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 15, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I just ordered my first mystery bag from them on July 13th which I realize is a Sunday.  Today I got an email confirming the order but it has not yet shipped.  Is this normal?  Reading through some people's postal story/cs nightmares is making me nervous.  TIA!


I've only placed one order, but I ordered Sea Star and the June mystery bag (for my Midsummer FGC) on Sunday the 1st, received an order confirmation on Tuesday the 3rd, received shipping on Thursday the 5th, and received the order itself on Monday the 9th.  Based on my one order, the timing on yours does not seem unusual.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> They should have sent you a special link email when you first signed up, try searching your inbox for it. You can cancel from that special link.


Thank you! I was able to unsub that way.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I've only placed one order, but I ordered Sea Star and the June mystery bag (for my Midsummer FGC) on Sunday the 1st, received an order confirmation on Tuesday the 3rd, received shipping on Thursday the 5th, and received the order itself on Monday the 9th.  Based on my one order, the timing on yours does not seem unusual.


Great thanks!  I am excited to see what is in the July mystery bag!  Is there a place people post what they get or is that on here (in this thread)?  Guess I can always google!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 15, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I just ordered my first mystery bag from them on July 13th which I realize is a Sunday.  Today I got an email confirming the order but it has not yet shipped.  Is this normal?  Reading through some people's postal story/cs nightmares is making me nervous.  TIA!


Yeah they're rare in that they send you an email when they're getting your order together, AND when it ships. Doesn't take long usually.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 15, 2014)

Here's a photo of the mini mystery bag:


----------



## lovepink (Jul 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Here's a photo of the mini mystery bag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I googled to check out a few blogs too!  I can't believe all the stuff you get for $11!  It seems like a lot!  Wish I would have been more persistent about seeking out a coupon code.  Oh well c'est la vie!


----------



## shutterblog (Jul 16, 2014)

Well that was fun.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 18, 2014)

Summer Mixtape Collection is now available!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

I really like lanterns and nightsky....debating....


----------



## Imberis (Jul 18, 2014)

I like a couple of the colors (especially Best Friend and Lanterns), but I don't know that I'll get the whole set, even with the coupon that came in the mystery bag. It's still a pretty big chunk of change! So conflicted. lol


----------



## meaganola (Jul 18, 2014)

They sent out an early-access password an hour before the official launch, so I jumped on that and grabbed the mini collection, The Kraken, Papillon, Neon Blossom (free since the subtotal was over $50), and the July Mystery bag (free since the subtotal was over $65) for $52 after the discount code! Apparently, the pre-discount amount is what the free items are based on, so even though my total was under $65, it still kept the mystery bag in my order.  I want to at least *try* everything, and I've been desperately coveting The Kraken, and BUTTERFLIES, *and* I got a sizable chunk of overtime this week, so this seemed like the best move for me.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 19, 2014)

So I was looking up some blogs with swatches of some of the new polishes and there is a promo code: mixtape20 for 20% off till Aug 31.  I don't know if this is the one that was sent out in the mystery bag since I didn't get it this month.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 19, 2014)

Since there's a code that's still good in August, I canceled my mini sub and will do a big order with 20% off to get August's bag and the monthly LE. Definitely considering the mixtape collection if there's a mini set.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 19, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Since there's a code that's still good in August, I canceled my mini sub and will do a big order with 20% off to get August's bag and the monthly LE. Definitely considering the mixtape collection if there's a mini set.


Since there are two sides to the Mixtape set, I was hoping that there would be one pink/red/orange/yellow set and one green/blue/purple set since those are basically the two sides to a rainbow, but it's all one set.  Full-sized is $90, and mini is $45.  I can't believe how much I'm looking forward to trying I Wanna Get Better!  I hate those sorts of colors separately on my nails, but there's something about them all mixed together that is *very* appealing.


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 19, 2014)

i wish the minis could be bought separately...there are only 2-3 colors I want (already have similar colors to some of the others).  I'll wait and see if any show up on the trade forum.  I'm also on a nail polish no-buy...for now.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jul 19, 2014)

Tamarin said:


> i wish the minis could be bought separately...there are only 2-3 colors I want (already have similar colors to some of the others).  I'll wait and see if any show up on the trade forum.  I'm also on a nail polish no-buy...for now.


I really wish the minis were separate too. There are so many colors I like but wouldn't use enough to justify a full bottle.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 19, 2014)

same here.  I would love more mini's to purchase on their own - or at least let us pick a trio or bundle, if that is more cost effective.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 19, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Since there are two sides to the Mixtape set, I was hoping that there would be one pink/red/orange/yellow set and one green/blue/purple set since those are basically the two sides to a rainbow, but it's all one set.  Full-sized is $90, and mini is $45.  I can't believe how much I'm looking forward to trying I Wanna Get Better!  I hate those sorts of colors separately on my nails, but there's something about them all mixed together that is *very* appealing.


Surprisingly, that's one of my favorites too!


----------



## Tamarin (Jul 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> same here.  I would love more mini's to purchase on their own - or at least let us pick a trio or bundle, if that is more cost effective.


I"m pretty surprised actually that there's only a large set of all the colors instead of 2 smaller sets like with the older collections (summer of 199x for example)


----------



## sweetharlot (Jul 20, 2014)

I see talk of a code but I read 4-5 pages back and don't see the code anywhere? Could someone post it and the details? Thanks.


----------



## Pixikins (Jul 20, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> I see talk of a code but I read 4-5 pages back and don't see the code anywhere? Could someone post it and the details? Thanks.


MIXTAPE20 I believe....good for 20% off


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 20, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> I see talk of a code but I read 4-5 pages back and don't see the code anywhere? Could someone post it and the details? Thanks.


It's just MIXTAPE


----------



## lovepink (Jul 23, 2014)

I got my Rainbow Honey July mini mystery bag in yesterday. Everything is so cute!

If you do the month mini bag sub do you pay shipping?  And is the shipping based on where it is going or a flat fee?  I think for 2 mystery bags I paid almost $4 in shipping to CA.  TIA!


----------



## ellesnails (Jul 23, 2014)

lovepink said:


> I got my Rainbow Honey July mini mystery bag in yesterday. Everything is so cute!
> 
> If you do the month mini bag sub do you pay shipping? And is the shipping based on where it is going or a flat fee? I think for 2 mystery bags I paid almost $4 in shipping to CA. TIA!


Yeah unfortunately you pay shipping when subscribed. There's really no advantage to subscribing other than you get it quicker and perhaps less worry that they will run out.
Edit: I think its flat rate but I'm not positive.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2014)

Shipping on the mini sub bag is first class.  I'm in Oregon, and the total including shipping has been $12.95.  I think it's light enough that shipping is weight-based, not distance.  I just changed over to the full-sized bag, and I believe shipping is free on that one.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

When I sub'd the shipping cost was 1.00 less than if you purchased it separately.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you all!  I think I will take my chances on ordering individually instead of the sub.  That way if I am not excited about it I don't buy it, but I also risk something I like seeling out!  Ah the joys of FOMO!



ellesnails said:


> Yeah unfortunately you pay shipping when subscribed. There's really no advantage to subscribing other than you get it quicker and perhaps less worry that they will run out.
> 
> Edit: I think its flat rate but I'm not positive.





meaganola said:


> Shipping on the mini sub bag is first class.  I'm in Oregon, and the total including shipping has been $12.95.  I think it's light enough that shipping is weight-based, not distance.  I just changed over to the full-sized bag, and I believe shipping is free on that one.





biancardi said:


> When I sub'd the shipping cost was 1.00 less than if you purchased it separately.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jul 29, 2014)

I checked the other day, and the mixtape20 code actually only took 20% off of the price of the summer mixtape collection, not all of the products.  Made me sad!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 29, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I checked the other day, and the mixtape20 code actually only took 20% off of the price of the summer mixtape collection, not all of the products.  Made me sad!


Oh, that's disappointing and totally not how the little coupon in the mystery bag made it sound! That was gonna justify a big haul, but I'll probably just resub for the mini bag if that's the case.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2014)

That's not how it worked for me! I definitely got 20% off my whole order, not just the Mixtape collection. I would email them to see if your order just went wonky.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jul 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> That's not how it worked for me! I definitely got 20% off my whole order, not just the Mixtape collection. I would email them to see if your order just went wonky.


How long ago did you place your order?  This was last week when I attempted to use the coupon on my entire order, and it only took 20% off of the summer collection.  If it worked for you, you try it again and tell me if it works.  I'm not going to bother Carolyn with an email over something they just likely fixed in their system.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 29, 2014)

&lt;p&gt;



> How long ago did you place your order? This was last week when I attempted to use the coupon on my entire order, and it only took 20% off of the summer collection. If it worked for you, you try it again and tell me if it works. I'm not going to bother Carolyn with an email over something they just likely fixed in their system.


&lt;/p&gt;&lt;p&gt; &lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;I ordered a few minutes before it went live for everyone during the special hour-early window for mailing list people on release day, but I just tried it (just partway through checkout, not a completed order) now on a couple of random permanent bottles, and it looks like it worked for those.&lt;/p&gt;


----------



## LethalLesal (Jul 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> &lt;p&gt;&lt;/p&gt;
> 
> &lt;p&gt; &lt;/p&gt;
> 
> &lt;p&gt;I ordered a few minutes before it went live for everyone during the special hour-early window for mailing list people on release day, but I just tried it (just partway through checkout, not a completed order) now on a couple of random permanent bottles, and it looks like it worked for those.&lt;/p&gt;


Ah ha, that's what it is.  I was trying to order the full-sized neon graffiti collection as well, and for some reason the discount is not applying to that collection.  Curious to see if it's going to work on a mystery bag.  Checking now. 

ETA:  Nope, it doesn't work on the mystery bags. It did, however, work on random items that I added from the Summer Treats collection.


----------



## dressupthedog (Jul 29, 2014)

The mystery bags do now say that they are not eligible for any discount codes as they are a special price already. I got the June bag with the Ipsy code, and I noticed they had added that disclaimer this month.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Jul 29, 2014)

I got my July invoice today! I know shipping takes a few days, I hope the subscription mystery bags ship this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Jul 30, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> I got my July invoice today! I know shipping takes a few days, I hope the subscription mystery bags ship this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ditto! I can't wait to see what's in this one.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 2, 2014)

OMG, they have some new polishes up because of someone's birthday- a lady named Crystal, maybe? I LOVE the 3 or 4 very LE polishes they've got up for sale. Ordered 2 and wanted all 4 but I have a heck of a time getting glitter off my nails.

Is there a trick to it??


----------



## onelilspark (Aug 2, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OMG, they have some new polishes up because of someone's birthday- a lady named Crystal, maybe? I LOVE the 3 or 4 very LE polishes they've got up for sale. Ordered 2 and wanted all 4 but I have a heck of a time getting glitter off my nails.
> 
> Is there a trick to it??


I have this: http://www.target.com/p/up-up-maximum-strength-acetone-nail-polish-remover-dip-it-9-oz/-/A-13317437#prodSlot=medium_1_6&amp;term=acetone+remover

It was a recommendation from someone on here.  Just let your nail sit for a while and then scrub.  Works pretty well.


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 3, 2014)

I also saw, but have not tried yet as I can't find it, that Cutex has a Spa something or other nail polish remover that's supposed to be AMAZING at removing glitter polish. I am keeping my eyes peeled for it.


----------



## ellesnails (Aug 4, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I also saw, but have not tried yet as I can't find it, that Cutex has a Spa something or other nail polish remover that's supposed to be AMAZING at removing glitter polish. I am keeping my eyes peeled for it.


You could also try a peel off base coat. I made one myself and it works almost too well.

I just got my shipping notice a few minutes ago. Yay for new polish.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I also saw, but have not tried yet as I can't find it, that Cutex has a Spa something or other nail polish remover that's supposed to be AMAZING at removing glitter polish. I am keeping my eyes peeled for it.


I just bought that the other day - lol.   I haven't used it yet either, but I am hoping it works.  It is about $5.00

It is called Cutex Spa Formula and comes in a white bottle.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 4, 2014)

Woot! Just got my shipping notice, keep your eyes peeled, y'all.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 4, 2014)

Yay!  Woke up to mine, too!  In semi-related news, I almost did a glitterbomb last night with The Kraken and all of the blue glitters from the Summer Mixtape, but I decided against it because it was late, and I didn't want to mess with all of the prep work.  I use plain old Elmer's school glue as a base for glitters.  Yeah, it makes them come off after just a day, but that one day is *fantastic*.

(Didja notice the hint in the email?  "Splash"?  I wonder if it's mermaid-themed or at least water-themed?  Maybe they will all be blues, greens, and purples.  I would love it if they started doing mini themes for these bags!)


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 4, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> Woot! Just got my shipping notice, keep your eyes peeled, y'all.


So excited! I've been waiting to see what the mystery box is before ordering, so bad of me I know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 5, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> So excited! I've been waiting to see what the mystery box is before ordering, so bad of me I know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'd seen photos, I'd read descriptions, but NOTHING prepared me for the goodness that is Rainbow Honey in my hands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Really!!!


----------



## Imberis (Aug 7, 2014)

Has anyone's package even moved yet? I got the "your mystery bag has shipped" email three days ago, and the tracking still shows it as "pre-shipment" and it hasn't budged. :wassatt:


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Has anyone's package even moved yet? I got the "your mystery bag has shipped" email three days ago, and the tracking still shows it as "pre-shipment" and it hasn't budged. :wassatt:


Oh, wow. Yeah, mine has moved and is currently sitting in my mailbox. I was debating coming in this thread because I thought you were posting a spoiler, and I wasn't sure whether I wanted to see it since I'll be seeing mine in about four and a half hours.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Aug 7, 2014)

@@Imberis, mine left Kearny, NJ, last night around 9pm.

@@meaganola, I hope you're going to post a spoiler when you open yours tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 7, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Has anyone's package even moved yet? I got the "your mystery bag has shipped" email three days ago, and the tracking still shows it as "pre-shipment" and it hasn't budged. :wassatt:


Mine hasn't moved either! And I really expected to have it today considering the tracking number came 3 days ago and I live 3 hours away from their shipment center...


----------



## mgarcia (Aug 7, 2014)

Same for me. I got my shipment email on 8/4 and finally just today it updated saying it departed NJ.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 7, 2014)

Had a migraine this am, so took a sick day. Here's the mini bag:



Spoiler







Close up of Modern Hearts, described as "a mix of peach, pink and neon matte glitters with white hearts in a shimmery base."




And here's 488nm "solid azure blue creme, part of an upcoming 2015 collection."




There's also a scented top coat in Royal Fruits and a perfume roller and cuticle balm in that scent. Big spray bottle is Summer Juice body splash.



They seem to be settling into a groove with contents. Wish they would back down a bit on fragrances, but I like the colors this month.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 7, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Had a migraine this am, so took a sick day. Here's the mini bag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh very nice!! And I LOVE the scent in the



Spoiler



body splash - I purchased the perfume in that



can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 7, 2014)

I wish they would back away from the



Spoiler



pink and yellow glitters. I have about 4 of them now. And they all look similar.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 7, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I wish they would back away from the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I was thinking that one of the polishes looks too similar to



Spoiler



Neon blossoms which is also the limited edition this month


and which I already have


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 7, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva

I wonder if those are their best sellers. There must be a reason they keep doing those.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Aug 7, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Had a migraine this am, so took a sick day. Here's the mini bag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the fragrances. I use last month's perfume and cuticle balm pretty much every day. Also, the



Spoiler



blue crème is super exciting. I was just thinking I wished they would do another crème.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Aug 7, 2014)

This will be my first Rainbow Honey mini bag!  I am so excited to receive it...my tracking says Saturday.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 7, 2014)

I would love some black and silver glitter polishes.

I also am getting tired of the pink glitters. I am lucky I have two nieces who will appreciate these extras.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 7, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I wish they would back away from the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. I've gotten every single mystery bag since they started doing it subscription style (and some before then), so I'm a tiny bit disappointed in this one. The polishes this month don't really appeal to me, and that's never happened before with Rainbow Honey. I think if I had never received a mystery bag from them before, though, I'd be really pleased.

@@jennm149 Thanks for the pictures!

That New Jersey post office is so strange. I don't understand why some packages have already arrived for people while others haven't even left. You'd think they'd all get sorted together.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 7, 2014)

@@Imberis - I only live about 50 miles from Clifton, so I usually get mine pretty quickly.

The mysteries of the Black Hole of Kearny are beyond the ken of mortal polish lovers, I fear.

Trying to get a shot with a couple of the other colors that seem similar. They may look more different IRL.

ETA picture:



Spoiler



R to L: Poffin Party, Neon Blossom, Modern Hearts:




To me, PP "reads" green, NB yellow and MH pink. There's really no yellow in MH (and the "big" glitters are white hearts vs. neon yellow flowers).



Of course, YMMV.

ETA x2:

I compared it with some of the others similar polishes:



Spoiler






L to R:

modern hearts, my girl, cutie pie, rose macaron

Not arguing that this isn't a LOT of pink glitter, but it's not as similar as it might seem on its own.



OK, I promise I'm done!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 7, 2014)

I will definitely do some photo comparisons when mine finally arrives. Mine did the same thing and just today got checked in to Kearney. Seriously that place is a black hole.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 7, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Had a migraine this am, so took a sick day. Here's the mini bag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you tell us what the fragrance description is?


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 7, 2014)

Sure, but it's not very helpful!



Spoiler



"A brand new summery fragrance reminiscent of beautiful warm weather and refreshing summer fruit."

My idea of a summer fragrance is clean cotton, sunshine, ocean, sea salt, slightly floral stuff. So it just smells like honeydew or cantaloupe mixed with peach to me. I do not care for it. I didn't Summer Juice either. I suspect that if you liked that , you'll like this month's.



Hope that helps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 7, 2014)

That's another thing I wish they would change up, there are too many fruity food scents. I don't mind food scents, but I know many don't like them. And honestly, I haven't cared for their fruity scents. There are so many other options for summer scents like you said @jennm149. I just hope we get some variety in the fall and winter.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 7, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> That's another thing I wish they would change up, there are too many fruity food scents. I don't mind food scents, but I know many don't like them. And honestly, I haven't cared for their fruity scents. There are so many other options for summer scents like you said @jennm149. I just hope we get some variety in the fall and winter.


The only scent of theirs that I've smelled that I liked is lavandula...it's probably my favorite perfume.  I just wish it lasted longer on me. Lavandula forever  :wub:


----------



## meaganola (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah, I'm all aboard the no-more-fruity-scents train.  One was fun.  Two seemed a little much.  Now it's...  a rut.  I'm not sure what to do with these.  I would love to get full-sized polishes and the smaller fragrances from the mini bags!  Oh, well.  In my mind, I'm paying for the polishes, and the other things are basically free bonus goodies.

And full-sized bag and a closer comparison with Neon Blossom (I find it easier to see differences with full-sized bottles.  I wish I had a full-sized bottle of Pikake because that one is in this family as well):



Spoiler















I'm kind of regretting picking up Pink Lemonade as well (it should get here next week) now that I have this month's bag.  They seem to be leaning a little too heavily on the same colors in different proportions/shapes/sizes for my taste.  I *really* hope that they cut it out for the September bag since summer is winding down.  (I do like the turquoise, but I get RH because I am SO BORED with all of the creams I got with Julep and wanted fun textures and finishes!)


----------



## Padawan (Aug 7, 2014)

So this is the August bag, right? I really love that blue nail polish color, and the scent intrigues me, since I don't have any fruity ones. I see from the site that the August mini bag is still available, so I might just purchase. I've never tried RH, and I think now might be the time to dip my toe in.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 7, 2014)

Just wanted to say that with Saffron Rouge D/Cing their Inner Circle box, ramping up my membership to the $25 Rainbow Honey bag seemed like a way to get more products.. I've also subbed to Petit Vour and am still on the list for a Qbox ( which is probably not much like the other " indie" brands..

Increasing the subscription to the large bag might be helpful for others who miss Indie branded cosmetics. Just wanted to share how I'm trying to fill the gaps.


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 7, 2014)

Ugh, I'm not really excited for this one. Enough with the same colors...it seems like they do a variation of the same 2 colors every month. I am looking to dump one of my nail polish subs and sadly, it may be this one.

ETA...can't figure out the spoiler on my phone...sorry!!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 7, 2014)

I love the fruity smells for summer!! I dislike it when they send florals. Maybe for the fall, they will do nice autumn scents and winter will be more holiday like scents (peppermint, piney...)


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 7, 2014)

I love fruity and floral scents lol. I'm super disappointed by the top coat in this one. I'd prefer three polishes. This is the first month I've been unhappy and I subbed right away to the subscription. My boyfriend bought me my first rainbow honey polishes last fall and I love the company but eh on the boring choices this time. I don't want creams unless they're incredibly unique so the only one I like is the pink one and even that's not very exciting.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 7, 2014)

This is probably the least excited I've been for a mystery bag since I started getting them. I got a shipping notice for my big order with the free mystery bag and LE yesterday but tracking info says unavailable so far.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 8, 2014)

Sigh.  I think I just figured out why I keep cringing at the smell of the top coat:  I *hate* bananas, and I'm picking up a banana note.  On the up side, I'm learning that I do like scented top coat after all.  I thought I would hate it.  I'm now thinking I might have to order a few after payday next week!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Sigh.  I think I just figured out why I keep cringing at the smell of the top coat:  I *hate* bananas, and I'm picking up a banana note.  On the up side, I'm learning that I do like scented top coat after all.  I thought I would hate it.  I'm now thinking I might have to order a few after payday next week!


I've been using my French Lavender one lately as I don't really have a good top coat I like, and I'm too lazy to find one. But I've been using the RH one I have and I am actually really liking it! It doesn't shrink, but dries really quickly, keeps my polish in place for much longer than usual, and smells lovely for a few days! I may get some more eventually.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Sigh.  I think I just figured out why I keep cringing at the smell of the top coat:  I *hate* bananas, and I'm picking up a banana note.  On the up side, I'm learning that I do like scented top coat after all.  I thought I would hate it.  I'm now thinking I might have to order a few after payday next week!


Oh no. I also hate banana scented things! I love Rainbow Honey's top coats, but bleh at banana.


----------



## candes (Aug 9, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Oh no. I also hate banana scented things! I love Rainbow Honey's top coats, but bleh at banana.


That would be aniline, which is also guilty of fake banana flavoring in foods such as those orange peanuts, banana twinkies etc... I totally hate faux banana.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Aug 9, 2014)

To me it smells slightly rotten, like overripe fruit. It's not bad when you smell it directly from the tube, but after you put it on and it starts fading a little I find it really unappealing.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 9, 2014)

I like it.  I guess I like rotten fruits! haha


----------



## Christa W (Aug 10, 2014)

My bag has been getting later and later every month.  I got shipping notice on the 4th I think and I didn't get it until the 9th.  It's very frustrating because I have to stay off of IG and this thread so I don't get my mystery spoiled LOL!! Real life nail polish problems right???

I think the scent for this month smells a bit like the ones from the 2 previous bags.  A little disappointing but I am glad to have another cuticle balm.  I could do without the scented top coat but since I haven't had one since 2000 (when Victoria's Secret had one to match the body scents) I will give it a whirl.  I liked the polishes but was underwhelmed a bit.  I think I just want to see something different.  Here's to hoping the fall will bring some fun non pink/orange/white glitter combos.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2014)

Christa W said:


> I could do without the scented top coat but since I haven't had one since 2000 (when Victoria's Secret had one to match the body scents) I will give it a whirl.


Someone was saying (I think on another forum) that the scented top coats actually have quick-drying elements.  At least she noticed that her nails dry faster when she uses it.  If nothing else, it's a top coat.  I seem to always be looking for one even though I probably have a dozen bottles since I seem to misplace them EVERY SINGLE TIME, so I'm happy to have this one even if it will be the last one I will reach for since I don't really care for the scent.  Maybe it will be my official swatch stick top coat.

(And I need to break out my Summer Juice rollerball today/this week and revisit that scent.  I'm not sure I like it enough to use the body spray, but I should go ahead and verify that before I officially put the spray on the swap list.)


----------



## Christa W (Aug 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Someone was saying (I think on another forum) that the scented top coats actually have quick-drying elements.  At least she noticed that her nails dry faster when she uses it.  If nothing else, it's a top coat.  I seem to always be looking for one even though I probably have a dozen bottles since I seem to misplace them EVERY SINGLE TIME, so I'm happy to have this one even if it will be the last one I will reach for since I don't really care for the scent.  Maybe it will be my official swatch stick top coat.
> 
> (And I need to break out my Summer Juice rollerball today/this week and revisit that scent.  I'm not sure I like it enough to use the body spray, but I should go ahead and verify that before I officially put the spray on the swap list.)


After a very involved conversation with my boyfriend of all people regarding this sub... I think I gained a bit more insight I hadn't considered previously.  One of the reasons I don't get upset over what comes in my Ipsy bags is because I choose these types of services so that I can try things I wouldn't normally purchase on my own and a scented top coat is exactly one of those items.  I guess I was thinking more along the lines of that I currently have a ton of top coats that I love.  I can see using it for sure when I go somewhere special along with the perfume.  I could always use it on top of my other top coats too because as well all know with some glitters you need more than one coat.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2014)

Christa W said:


> I could always use it on top of my other top coats too because as well all know with some glitters you need more than one coat.


Oh, yes, this, too!  It somehow isn't as annoying to have to use many coats of a top coat I don't love for glitter-smoothing purposes.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 10, 2014)

I've been using the Lavender scented top coat I have, and I really like it. I think it does quick dry, but it doesn't shrink your polish, which I have problems with that from other brands *cough*Julep*cough*. Top coat is just not one of those things I seek out and buy on my own, so getting one in this sub that I know I like is totally useful.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 10, 2014)

I've been using one of the scented top coats for about a month and it's working pretty well, dries fast and no shrinkage, plus my mani is chip-free for at least 4-5 days.  I used it on one of my non-RH polishes and that was chip free for about week. Also it smells nice, instead of the gross nail polish smell.  The smell lasts for maybe 3 days before it dissipates. You can only smell it if you bring your nails right up to your nose.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 10, 2014)

You all saved my life (and by life I mean nails) when I discovered the Zoya Renew nail polish thinner and didn't ruin my polish by adding remover.  You are the best!  

I have also just learned that I should be using multiple coats of topcoat to smooth out the glitter.  I've been cursing all day because the glitter keeps snagging on things.  Awesome!

Here's my question:  favorite top coat?  Are any truly better than others?  Or are they all about the same?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 10, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> Here's my question:  favorite top coat?  Are any truly better than others?  Or are they all about the same?


For quick-dry, I like Seche Vite and the red Sally Hansen stuff.  I prefer Seche Vite, but it does cause tip shrink with a lot of polishes, so I go with the red SH top coat with the rest.  For just plain old everyday touchups, Wet'n'Wild.  The cheap stuff.  When it's on sale, I usually pick up a couple of bottles because I seem to constantly misplace it or contaminate it with glitter or polish that wasn't quite as dry as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 10, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> You all saved my life (and by life I mean nails) when I discovered the Zoya Renew nail polish thinner and didn't ruin my polish by adding remover.  You are the best!
> 
> I have also just learned that I should be using multiple coats of topcoat to smooth out the glitter.  I've been cursing all day because the glitter keeps snagging on things.  Awesome!
> 
> Here's my question:  favorite top coat?  Are any truly better than others?  Or are they all about the same?


My favorite top coat is Rainbow Honey's. Some topcoats shrink your nail polish after it dries (someone mentioned Julep earlier, and theirs does that to me, too), which can make your polish look weird and improperly applied. Others are too goopy for me straight out of a new bottle (OPI). Everyone seems to have a different one they prefer, so it's sort of a personal preference thing, I think.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 10, 2014)

CAPSLOCK said:


> Here's my question:  favorite top coat?  Are any truly better than others?  Or are they all about the same?


For super quick dry my go to that's replaced Seche is Glisten and Glow's topcoat, but I also like the RH topcoat, though for me it takes longer than G&amp;G's topcoat to dry. G&amp;G's also doesn't suffer from thickening towards the bottom of the bottle that Seche does, and there's no shrinkage either.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Aug 11, 2014)

For top coat, I live by the Revlon Quick Dry Top Coat. It keeps my polish on for a looong time (although it isn't really that quick to dry.)  I wore it on vacation two years ago with Orly Bonder as the base and some Essie color as my main, and that mani stayed FLAWLESS until day 9 that I was away. 

I usually use Seche Vite for topcoat but I bring out the Revlon when I want my polish to look good for more than 3 days.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

seche vite causes my polish to peel quicker because it shrinks it so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love the gloss, but to have my polish just peel off the next morning is not fun.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 11, 2014)

I used to use the Rimmel 2 in 1 base and top coat - I think it actually works well and dries quickly but I didn't like the smell. I'm a little wary of trying Seche Vite since I think it has some harsher chemicals, though I've heard lots of great things about it. The RH scented top coat dries pretty quickly, though my trick for getting a smudge free mani is cuticle oil (or really any oil).  Just brush some on after your nails are mostly dry, wait 30 s - 1 min, and then wipe off.  The reason nail polish smudges after it's dry is because it doesn't have time to harden, since there's still some solvent in there.  I think the oil gets rid of the excess solvent. Bonus: it moisturizes your cuticles.  I've also used coconut oil to do this.


----------



## onelilspark (Aug 11, 2014)

I got a duo of Butter London top coats - "Hardware" and "Matte."  I really like them - pricey on their own, but I got the two of them on sale for $14.  They dry super fast and are fairly chip resistant.  I find with the Rainbow Honey top coat that it dries fast and I like the scent (duh, they're scented top coats) but if I just use the RH top coat, my nails chip faster.  So what I've been doing is using the Hardware Butter London top coat first, and then a layer of RH top coat.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 11, 2014)

The strangest thing just happened with my RH top coat. I was using one of the scented ones on top of a Color Club polish in the color " Ming". I'm not a huge fan of CC polishes, but this is the closest to the true Tiffany Blue color that I could find.. 
When I put the RH top coat on top, it made the CC coats ( 2 coats) smear and get streaky. I've never used a RH top coat prior to today. 
Is the problem likely with the quality or other properties of the Color Club nail polish or with something in the RH top coat? 

If anyone knows of a really pretty Tiffany Blue ( the signature color seen on Tiffany and Company's website) that is better quality than Color Club, please let me know. I've been looking for this particular shade for years. "Ming" does match my Tiffany jewelry boxes, pouches, etc but it's a tiny bottle and now questions about the quality. Julep doesn't have one. I've bought 2 which looked very close but no dice. I also don't think Butter London has one, not absolutely sure.

I should have said that today was my first time to see or use a RH scented top coat.. and it behaved differently from what I am used to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 11, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> The strangest thing just happened with my RH top coat. I was using one of the scented ones on top of a Color Club polish in the color " Ming". I'm not a huge fan of CC polishes, but this is the closest to the true Tiffany Blue color that I could find..
> 
> When I put the RH top coat on top, it made the CC coats ( 2 coats) smear and get streaky. I've never used a RH top coat prior to today.
> 
> ...


I've only tried the RH topcoat with RH and covergirl polishes, but it was fine both times.  Essie has some colors that look similar to tiffany blue.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 11, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> When I put the RH top coat on top, it made the CC coats ( 2 coats) smear and get streaky. I've never used a RH top coat prior to today.
> 
> Is the problem likely with the quality or other properties of the Color Club nail polish or with something in the RH top coat?


Sounds like the CC wasn't completely dry yet.

And hey, can we keep the general polish questions in the appropriate section of the forums? This thread is specifically for Rainbow Honey and there are lots of other places to ask about top coats. I just don't want to feel like I'm skipping over your posts because I'm trying to get to the Rainbow Honey stuff!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And speaking of Rainbow Honey, I finally opened my mystery bag today! I really like the Royal Fruits scent, it smells like a fruit salad to me!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 11, 2014)

I just posted this in the indie polish thread, but I got my Pink Lemonade today, and it was not all PINKPINKPINK like most of the glitter toppers we've been receiving in the mystery bags!  It has pink hearts and circles, but they're scattered, and there are more yellow (two sizes!) and peach circles than pink.  And then there's the fine pink iridescence.  I dig it.  Now I just need to figure out what to put under it and for the weather to cool down!  It's so humid that my base coat won't dry, and that's just a recipe for disaster.  If I change my nails before Wednesday, I'm going to have to go with wraps because of this.  (It's only supposed to get up to 73 on Wednesday, which is what it was today when I left for work at 6am.)

Also, in Summer Mixtape news, I think I need a full-sized bottle of Shark Attack.  It has a small but definitely noticable amount of red glitter!  BLOOD IN THE WATER!  And maybe Night Sky and Lanterns because sparkly.  Or maybe just Lanterns.  I'm going to have to see what my paycheck looks like this week with the OT from last week before I can decide.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 11, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Sounds like the CC wasn't completely dry yet.
> 
> And hey, can we keep the general polish questions in the appropriate section of the forums? This thread is specifically for Rainbow Honey and there are lots of other places to ask about top coats. I just don't want to feel like I'm skipping over your posts because I'm trying to get to the Rainbow Honey stuff!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And speaking of Rainbow Honey, I finally opened my mystery bag today! I really like the Royal Fruits scent, it smells like a fruit salad to me!


Hey I'm so sorry but the Rainbow Honey top coat polish was the only product which was new to me this month. It wasn't a general top coat question, it was about the Rainbow Honey top coat I received today. It did different things to my polish than others have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Smells really lovely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I LOVE all the Rainbow Honey scents...I got 3 new ones today along with 6 polishes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Having a blast with their confetti polishes. I hope you are too, Kelly. I loved both my bags a lot!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 11, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Hey I'm so sorry but the Rainbow Honey top coat polish was the only product which was new to me this month. It wasn't a general top coat question, it was about the Rainbow Honey top coat I received today. It did different things to my polish than others have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Smells really lovely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


It sounded like a general favorite top coat question to me and people answered as such. Sorry, I just see that question more times than I care to count in a Facebook Julep Swap group, and would just prefer this thread to stick to Rainbow Honey. I have said before that I like the Rainbow Honey top coat, and there are lots of scents, or unscented to choose from. I was referring to this question here:



CAPSLOCK said:


> Here's my question:  favorite top coat?  Are any truly better than others?  Or are they all about the same?


I must have missed if you asked this @@GirlyGirlie, but if you did I wasn't referring to yours   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 11, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It sounded like a general favorite top coat question to me and people answered as such. Sorry, I just see that question more times than I care to count in a Facebook Julep Swap group, and would just prefer this thread to stick to Rainbow Honey. I have said before that I like the Rainbow Honey top coat, and there are lots of scents, or unscented to choose from. I was referring to this question here:
> 
> I must have missed if you asked this @@GirlyGirlie, but if you did I wasn't referring to yours   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No, actually I failed to say that the Rainbow Honey came today and was my first one and that it was different in how it affected my ( probably cheap) polish that I used underneath. 

I wanted to clarify that it was a new product for me and I went back and added the same notation to my post so it would not seem to be O/T.

I respect your judgement.I've never asked any questions about top coats or base coats.. I did ask how to remove the RH polishes and I bought a Julep kit " Party's Over", and have it here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was trying to explain that the top coat took my color coat off, was all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it was due to the qualities of the Color Club base coat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Aug 12, 2014)

For me, I don't go to lots of Facebook forums or really any other forums at all. I have a growing collection of polish and am still learning how to use it all. If asking here how to improve my experience with RH is not acceptable,I don't know what to do. I can't find other polish threads here on MUT, which I'm certain is interface learning curve stuff. In lots of other threads here, it turns into "cute dog, here's my kitty" or whatever, but it can skip over a few posts. I thought that in a thread about polish, where a top coat was just sent, asking what top coats worked was a good question. For me, this top coat is not working out but I want to be a nail polish wearer. I am not an expert on polishes or on forums. I guess it was also uncool how to ask about thinning my minis since the rapidly thickening minis was a problem being discussed. I didn't show cute kids pics which would have been random, and I'm just trying to figure out a beauty area that I am becoming interested in. I can't use this polish without finding a good base coat (check) how to thin my polish (check) how to remove glitters (check) or what top coat to use (in progress). To me, these are all discussions that belong here, and I am thrilled that several people took the time to answer me, and that I have a few purchases I am making to try some new things.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 12, 2014)

Everyone, let's just get back on topic please. Any chit chat about other brands can be made into a new thread if necessary. This thread is dedicated to Rainbow Honey, let's keep it that way.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 12, 2014)

I finally got a chance to compare some shades we've seen in the mystery bags. And as we've noticed, there's a crap ton of pink.

Cameo 18 - April bag

Stellar Treat - April bag

Rose Macaron - June bag

Neon Blossom - May bag

Pikake - June bag

Ichigo - June bag, ignore my half empty dried up bottle, I have a full size replacement

Chemical Plant - July bag

Modern Hearts - August bag

And a closer comparison of Neon Blossom and Modern Hearts. Sorry no swatches, I'm out of swatch sticks.


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 12, 2014)

yeah this is one of the reasons I haven't gotten the mystery bag in a while - pink is my least favorite color and there's always at least 1 pink  polish...RH why you no show love to blue, green, purple, etc   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Aug 12, 2014)

Yow, now that I'm counting, that's more than half of the polishes they've sent out! Perhaps an email asking them to branch out into other colors for the bags might be in order. They do produce enough other kinds of colors to be able to have more options!


----------



## Christa W (Aug 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yow, now that I'm counting, that's more than half of the polishes they've sent out! Perhaps an email asking them to branch out into other colors for the bags might be in order. They do produce enough other kinds of colors to be able to have more options!


Could it be they are trying to target a generalized demographic with the bags?  There has been quite a few blue shades as well and looking at them all aside from the Petit Four which is yellow, they are similar (blue or pink). At least since I started the bag in April.  I know I personally would love a purple or green shade but because they often can give lobster hands or may not be suited for a general skin tone selection.. are the mystery bags reflecting this?


----------



## Tamarin (Aug 12, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Could it be they are trying to target a generalized demographic with the bags?  There has been quite a few blue shades as well and looking at them all aside from the Petit Four which is yellow, they are similar (blue or pink). At least since I started the bag in April.  I know I personally would love a purple or green shade but because they often can give lobster hands or may not be suited for a general skin tone selection.. are the mystery bags reflecting this?


But other nail polish subs seem to have more variety, even if all the subscribers get the same colors (ex. squarehue or cmm).


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 12, 2014)

Yep, I just cancelled my RH sub for this exact reason. All the pinks and top coats. I wear my pink polishes the least and I just was looking for something different.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Aug 12, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I love pink and glitter, but I'd definitely like to see some interesting different colors. Like orange. Or green. Or some different finishes. I'm still in love with the mystery bag though.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 12, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love pink and glitter, but I'd definitely like to see some interesting different colors. Like orange. Or green. Or some different finishes. I'm still in love with the mystery bag though.


I just wrote up my blog review for it, and I think the love is waning for me. I was a little more negative about it than I originally thought. Pink every month, the same fruity scents every month this summer, and perfume and cuticle or lip balm combo every month is getting boring. I think I'll wait to see what happens next month, but if there's another pink or fruit scent I may cancel.


----------



## KatieS131 (Aug 12, 2014)

I cancelled my subscription last month (mainly because I was having major issues with the formula) and hoped to just buy bags I liked after I saw spoilers. It's disappointing to see that they are sending so many repeats and that the fragrances aren't that great either (they were one of my favorite parts of the bag!) 

Hopefully with fall coming they will continue sending the fun (new!) glitters that made me want to subscribe in the first place (and their formula improves a little) and I can continue buying!


----------



## Christa W (Aug 12, 2014)

I do have to say I am loving the Royal Fruits cuticle balm.  It's my new go to scent.  It does smell a lot like Midori and reminds me of Strawberry/Banana Bubble Yum.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 13, 2014)

All the pink is honestly why I haven't signed up yet!  I got the "Midnight Fountain" shade in my Ipsy bag awhile back and LOVED IT.  I don't actually have a lot of pink glitter, but I was lucky enough to get the June bag as a gift, and that pretty much set me up for the next few years on pink glitter!

However - I LOVE fall scents and colors!  I'm so excited to see if they really adapt to a seasonal setup, because if they start doing green/gold/orange glitters with pumpkin-y/apple-y scents, I'm all over it!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow. There really has been a lot of pink. I mean, it's my favorite color, but I think I'm set on pink glitter for life now.

I had canceled my sub for August to get the bag free with purchase. Since I'm already.canceled, I may stay unsubbed for the moment and wait for spoilers before I go for September. See if they switch things up before I commit to another bag.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

I wrote this to them last night - I will let you know if they respond!



> Hi there
> 
> I love rainbow honey's monthly subscription and plan to stay sub'd for a while!  That said, can I make a suggestion?  I would love to see other colors besides pink - I know you've sent out a few teals and blues, but it just seems that there have been a lot of pinks in our bags.    I've been sub'd since the 2nd month, and there has been a lot of pink nailpolishes/glitters in our bags - I counted eight pink minis  nailpolishes that I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Can we have some deep forest greens, plums, coppers, browns, blacks - glitters, creams, unusual finishes?   Especially with the fall/winter months coming around as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wrote this to them last night - I will let you know if they respond!


I think that every color you mentioned in this e-mail would be incredible! I have only been with rainbow honey for two months now and there seems to be a lot of blue and pink. I get it, those colors are appealing to most people but come on, let's get a little variety! Would definitely love to see some deep greens and copper, maybe even grey and silver...


----------



## andiluewho (Aug 20, 2014)

I have always received excellent customer service from RH, even when a friend received horrid service.  My products were in great condition and my bags shipped promptly.  

However.......

I moved from Oklahoma to Florida on Aug 10.  I used my usual ship dates to decide whether or not to change addresses prior to the actual move.  Using this method, I decided my typical ship date for RH was on the 10th of the month so I gave them the new address.  I did a change of address at my old house just in case, but wanted all my subs closer to their normal time.  I received shipping info on 8/4, which would send my RH to Florida several days before I got there.  I was deathly afraid of "Return to Sender", so I immediately sent an email begging them to pull the shipment.  Carolyn responded quickly, saying she caught it just in time and would send it out on August 8.  On August 11, I sent an email verifying the shipment had been sent, since there was no tracking update.  Once again, Carolyn responded immediately, saying she would follow up and get back with me.  I waited until 8/16 (remember, this was supposed to ship 8 days prior) to send another follow up, since there was still no tracking update.  I didn't hear back from Carolyn until yesterday, 8/19.  She told me they shipped it, but it was returned because of a missing label.  Never mind the fact that tracking didn't show any activity, whatsoever!  I finally got tracking updated, and it looks like they just dropped it off/had it picked up today!  I'm not looking for free product or discounts or anything other than an "Oops!  We dropped the ball!  Our bad!"  Carolyn, however, has not offered anything remotely like an apology.  This is how it started with my friend, so I'm afraid cancellation is in order.  This makes me super sad because I really liked RH and the quality of CS I've become accustomed to has always been supreme.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA:  spelling error!


----------



## andiluewho (Aug 20, 2014)

andiluewho said:


> I have always received excellent customer service from RH, even when a friend received horrid service.  My products were in great condition and my bags shipped promptly.
> 
> However.......
> 
> I moved from Oklahoma to Florida on Aug 10.  I used my usual ship dates to decide whether or not to change addresses prior to the actual move.  Using this method, I decided my typical ship date for RH was on the 10th of the month so I gave them the new address.  I did a change of address at my old house just in case, but wanted all my subs closer to their normal time.  I received shipping info on 8/4, which would send my RH to Florida several days before I got there.  I was deathly afraid of "Return to Sender", so I immediately sent an email begging them to pull the shipment.  Carolyn responded quickly, saying she caught it just in time and would send it out on August 8.  On August 11, I sent an email verifying the shipment had been sent, since there was no tacking update.  Once again, Carolyn responded immediately, saying she would follow up and get back with me.  I waited until 8/16 (remember, this was supposed to ship 8 days prior) to send another follow up, since there was still no tracking update.  I didn't hear back from Carolyn until yesterday, 8/19.  She told me they shipped it, but it was returned because of a missing label.  Never mind the fact that tracking didn't show any activity, whatsoever!  I finally got tracking updated, and it looks like they just dropped it off/had it picked up today!  I'm not looking for free product or discounts or anything other than an "Oops!  We dropped the ball!  Our bad!"  Carolyn, however, has not offered anything remotely like an apology.  This is how it started with my friend, so I'm afraid cancellation is in order.  This makes me super sad because I really liked RH and the quality of CS I've become accustomed to has always been supreme.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sadly, I will probably receive my RH before my Boxycharm, which shipped later than normal.  It has been in limbo since 8/10, transferring between my home town and Tulsa.  Tulsa sends it to home town, home town forwards it on (back to Tulsa), where Tulsa sends it back to home town.....

sigh


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Aug 20, 2014)

andiluewho said:


> I have always received excellent customer service from RH, even when a friend received horrid service. My products were in great condition and my bags shipped promptly.
> 
> However.......
> 
> ...


That must be so frustrating. Is Carolyn their only CS person? I've never heard of anyone contacting them and speaking with anyone else. Maybe there is some way to let the company know. You're not the first person here to say she refused to apologize to a customer.


----------



## shutterblog (Aug 20, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> That must be so frustrating. Is Carolyn their only CS person? I've never heard of anyone contacting them and speaking with anyone else. Maybe there is some way to let the company know. You're not the first person here to say she refused to apologize to a customer.


There's an e-mail address for Dee - dee AT rainbowhoney DOT com - and she was copied on my final communications before canceling my account, but she never replied in the e-mail thread we had going back and forth.  Just Carolyn.

Until my problem really escalated into an actual issue, Carolyn always copied the "customerservice AT rainbowhoney DOT com" address while writing from the  "info AT rainbowhoney DOT com" address.  Always.  However, when it became clear she wasn't taking any of the blame for the mistakes and actions on her end, and I was going forward with canceling my subscription, she quit copying the "info AT rainbowhoney DOT com" address on her replies.

I don't know why it was added initially, or why it was taken off later on.

I wasn't mean, or rude, or snotty.  I was not happy but I didn't take things out on them.  I've owned a small business and I've had to deal with my fair share of shipping woes as the vendor over the years.  (With very time-sensitive items such as birth announcements and holiday cards.)

My first shipping delay inquiry began with:  "_Just want to start off with - this is in NO WAY your fault....._"  (That mystery bag was shipped in the correct time frame, and the USPS lost it / track of it - it was shipped by RH 7/3 and USPS quit tracking it on 7/7.  I first contacted RH about it on 7/12, as I'd had the same problem with my bag the month prior.)  The first e-mail I received back asked me if I'd contacted the USPS myself and gave me their phone number.  In my opinion, that should have been RH's responsibility as the shipper and I told them as such.  I would never make my client do the initial contact and legwork -- especially if the last tracking of the item showed it still in my state, never having made it to theirs.

After the back and forths, and finally receiving my package on 7/16 (after being shipped on 7/3), this was my last note to them.  I never heard from them again after I sent it.



> I do hope my experiences the last few months can help other Rainbow Honey customers in the future -- and possibly cause a change-up in your shipping methods.
> 
> 
> This subscription has just ceased to be fun and exciting for me.  Having a chronic illness and being house and mostly bed-bound right now, subscription bags and boxes provide a little extra pick-me-up (and *_sparkle_*) here and there.
> ...


 
Even the apology I'd received the day prior wasn't followed up on with me - by Carolyn or anyone else.  On July 15th - the day before my package actually arrived - Carolyn wrote:  "_Regarding your concerns below, I want you to know that I have forwarded all of your emails to the appropriate departments for review and sincerely apologize again for all the trouble._" -and- "_As for it taking 14 days to travel just a few states over in modern times is unacceptable! I'm still waiting to hear back from USPS about that._"

And that was it.  Radio silence from that point forward. 

I went from a new mini-bag subscriber one month to upgrading to the large-bag the following month (for three months).  I placed at least three separate "regular" orders during that time, so I was a multiple-purchase customer.  Heck, I even placed an order with them AFTER I had canceled my subscription (during the Mixed Tape release).  I also referred people to RH through FB and my website.

In my own business, I would have considered someone like myself an ideal customer.

But beyond it taking two weeks-ish for my monthly mystery bags to get from NJ to ATL each month, with not so much as "_hey, here's a mini cuticle balm for your trouble!_" (when I asked for, and expected, nothing and told them as such - but watched other people on forums getting full-size products for their own delays) . . . . . I also had a regular order that I placed on 6/11 and it did not ship until 6/21.  That was not the USPS's fault.  That was RH's.

I ordered Nail Honey, in addition to other items in that order, and even though it was marked in stock in the store apparently it was not.  I didn't learn that until I wrote them on 6/20 (NINE DAYS after my order) to see if I'd missed a tracking notice and get a status update.  Carolyn said that Nail Honey item had been out of stock, but just came back in, and that she'd contact the warehouse so it would ship that afternoon.  She said I would receive a tracking notice "soon".  Not only did the tracking notice never materialize even after I received the delivery - the shipment wasn't sent off that same day as promised either.  A label wasn't even printed until the next day - and it took 4 more business days to reach me after that.  Once again, no apology - no attempt to make things up whatsoever.  It was what it was.

I've seen more problems with them creeping up lately and it certainly doesn't make me happy -- but it does make me feel less singled out.  I didn't understand why they were just acting that way with what felt like "just me".  I was never rude, never demanding, never had my hands out...  I just wanted my stuff in the same month I ordered it.  I don't think that's too much to ask.  I had to take the initiative to contact them during a backorder, and they expected me to take the initiative and contact the USPS myself for lost shipments.  Ain't nobody got time for that.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Perhaps they just want customers now who don't go through the Kearny to Deep South shipping route.

That all said, I was relieved to see all the pink and fruit items in this month's bag.  Made the blow a little easier to take.  As I've mentioned previously, I think breaking up with a boyfriend in junior high was easier than breaking up with RH.  I was a very _sad panda_ for a few days after...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm troubled by this because I'm of the mindset that if it's not your fault, you shouldn't apologize and you shouldn't feel the need to. I read comments about people having problems with a company, and my first instinct is to say I'm sorry, but I reel it in, and don't just because it's not my fault, I didn't cause the issue. I'm not trying to belittle your guys' experiences with Rainbow Honey, just trying to explain a different viewpoint that Carolyn possibly shares. In the instance of a problem with USPS, as long as they correctly labeled and sent the package, if it's lost by USPS, it's not Rainbow Honey's fault, and thus why they probably don't apologize for it. I do wish they had tried to make it right for you two, even without an apology, but it sounds like they didn't. It does seem that Carolyn is their only customer service representative, and I have to wonder if they've outgrown their shoes a little, and are just barely keeping up with CS and orders. I have noticed my mystery bags seem to take a little bit longer to ship each month. It sucks that Rainbow Honey lost you wonderful ladies as customers, but I think with every big company some customers fall through the cracks, and aren't properly helped the way they should be.


----------



## shutterblog (Aug 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'm troubled by this because I'm of the mindset that if it's not your fault, you shouldn't apologize and you shouldn't feel the need to. I read comments about people having problems with a company, and my first instinct is to say I'm sorry, but I reel it in, and don't just because it's not my fault, I didn't cause the issue. I'm not trying to belittle your guys' experiences with Rainbow Honey, just trying to explain a different viewpoint that Carolyn possibly shares. In the instance of a problem with USPS, as long as they correctly labeled and sent the package, if it's lost by USPS, it's not Rainbow Honey's fault, and thus why they probably don't apologize for it. I do wish they had tried to make it right for you two, even without an apology, but it sounds like they didn't. It does seem that Carolyn is their only customer service representative, and I have to wonder if they've outgrown their shoes a little, and are just barely keeping up with CS and orders. I have noticed my mystery bags seem to take a little bit longer to ship each month. It sucks that Rainbow Honey lost you wonderful ladies as customers, but I think with every big company some customers fall through the cracks, and aren't properly helped the way they should be.


I don't fault them so much with using USPS as I do acting like it's a new problem each time someone encounters it - and not even entertaining the discussion of different shipment methods (at least for the routes they know are having troubles).  It's kind of the same thing with Julep right now.  Jane's response made it sound like slow delivery is a new growing pains thing with them.  I've been with Julep a year and that's not new news to me.  Companies need to have someone monitoring the pulse of social media as well as the e-mail inbox because if more than one person sees it as a problem, it's a problem.  Fair or not, they take the money and have an end of the bargain to meet.

As mentioned in my previous note, I started off my communication with:  "_Just want to start off with - this is in NO WAY your fault....._" 

I know USPS losing the package for 8-10 days is not their fault.  Telling the customer to go find it -- when all that was needed was a quick phone call as the vendor (her job, or someone's job at RH, IMHO) to the USPS to start a claim.  I didn't expect her to drive to Kearney, dive head first into the package bins, and deliver my envelope on a velvet pillow with golden tassels.  But we went back and forth for a week before she finally did make that call.  And guess what?  Miraculously the same afternoon she made the call, the package was 'found' (still in NJ) and scanned into the system.  It kinda works like that.

I can dig up a recent article on the USPS dealing with California to Hawaii if anyone is interested -- the (anonymous) postal worker in it describes the situation which goes on at most hubs now.  Rather than deliver within windows, they are starting to take a page from DHL's playbook and let the bin fill up -- then process and ship out again.  Of course they are not scanning during this time because they'd have to 'fess up just how long that package was at their facility.

Now where I did have a problem was my normal order.  That was not a USPS issue - that was solely RH's issue and theirs alone.  I did not place it during a special event / promo or big sale.  Just a random "_hey I need..._" order.

I ordered it on 6/11 and never received anything beyond the initial receipt.  Allowing for USPS delay, I did not contact them about the order until 6/20.  I never received a tracking notice so I had no idea - 9 days later - whether it had even been shipped or not.  Because I have ordered from them several times, I knew that I should have received something by then.  Nothing was marked as backordered or out of stock on the site.  That's when I got an e-mail back saying the Nail Honey was backordered.  [ I would like to note here that this was only the second time I had written RH with an issue.  My previous mystery bag was extremely late but that was resolved rather quickly and easily.  It wasn't like I'd become a 'pest' to them at this point. ]  The other items in my order were not shipped without the Nail Honey.  I wasn't notified it was backordered.  I wasn't notified there would be a shipping delay.  It took me contacting them to even know an issue had existed.  I was told a note would be sent to the warehouse and it would be shipped that day - the Nail Honey had just come back in stock - and a tracking notice would be sent that day.  My order didn't actually have a label created and ship out until over 24 hours later on the following day.  I never did get a tracking notice.  I had to find out the tracking once my order was actually in-hand and I had a number on the package to enter.  After they shipped it off, it only took 4 days to get to me via USPS First Class, which is completely acceptable - especially on the Eastern seaboard.

Had that been the only issue I'd ever had with them, it wouldn't have even been a blip on my radar.  I have enough to deal with - I don't have time to play "Track That Package!" every day.  (Between subs with Julep, Ipsy, and Glossybox sometimes it's just better not to know and be surprised.)  This order was noticed, however, because it was sandwiched in between other missing Mystery Bags.

All that said, subscriptions that go out en masse have a different standard for me.  An actual order from actual stock should receive much more detailed status reports and shipping updates.  That may only be my opinion -- but in cases of actual orders (and not Mystery Bags), I'm not trying to get as much as I can for as little as I can along with 3000 - 300,000 of my closest internet friends.  I am a customer with their company making the orders they need to stay in business.  And there are very few companies online, big / medium / small, that would call it acceptable to never even notify a customer their order was on backorder - and put that burden on the customer to find that fact out on their own (by their own initiative) nine full days later.

I didn't expect an apology from them that the USPS was being a PITA.  I did expect an apology for the backorder-flub.  And that it took them a week to even bother contacting the USPS to locate their package - I feel telling me to do all the work myself, first, deserved an apology.  If you don't, d'ffrent strokes...  They don't have to apologize, that's true.  But it sure goes a long way into keeping a customer loyal (who in the same timeframe racked up over 20,000 Ipsy Points from referrals).

Plus if RH is going good for you, great!  Keep with them and reward them for that.  I'm not trying to tell anyone to stay away or leave.  I'm only not subscribing with them out of principle at this point.  I love their polishes / products!  (I've placed an order since I cancelled my Large Mystery Bag sub.  And will always continue to order or swap for their cuticle balms.)  I just don't feel my treatment deserves a guaranteed monthly payment.  It's the only voice I've got since they didn't even bother really talking to me...

(Made a couple of quick edits because I've been up all night with insomnia.  Sorry, sorry.)


----------



## andiluewho (Aug 20, 2014)

While I agree you shouldn't have to apologize for things that are outside your realm of responsibility, my complaint was that Carolyn assured me my package would ship on 8/8.  My tracking number I had been given previously, had no updates.  When I followed up with Carolyn, she assured me it shipped as requested and she would follow up on her end. This was on 8/11.  When I didn't hear back from her, and still didn't get a tracking update, I followed up again on 8/16.

She didn't respond until 8/18, which was still acceptable as my email was sent over the weekend (I don't expect companies to respond unless it is during regular business hours.)  She told me it had shipped using the original tracking number I had been monitoring, but was returned due to a missing label.  Tracking does not show it had ever been picked up until yesterday.


USPS Tracking™
 





Customer Service ›Have questions? We're here to help.
 


Only applicable to visual users. 

Tracking Number: 9400110200828271776058
in-transit

Expected Delivery Day: Friday, August 22, 2014



 
Product &amp; Tracking InformationPostal Product:
First-Class Package Service
Features:
USPS Tracking™


DATE &amp; TIME
STATUS OF ITEM
LOCATION
August 19, 2014 , 9:04 pm

Departed USPS Facility

KEARNY, NJ 07099 

 Your item departed our USPS facility in KEARNY, NJ 07099 on August 19, 2014 at 9:04 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.
August 19, 2014 , 5:50 pm

Arrived at USPS Origin Facility

KEARNY, NJ 07099 

August 19, 2014 , 4:35 pm

Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility

CLIFTON, NJ 07011 

August 5, 2014

Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS





ETA:  typo!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## andiluewho (Aug 20, 2014)

Gah!  That didn't copy the way it was supposed to but you can see pre-shipment was made on 8/5 when the label was created, then nothing until 8/19.


----------



## DragonChick (Aug 20, 2014)

andiluewho said:


> Gah!  That didn't copy the way it was supposed to but you can see pre-shipment was made on 8/5 when the label was created, then nothing until 8/19.


Even if it was sent back due to a missing label, there would have been scan information on it. Unless it was the actual shipping label that was missing, which might explain why it was generated on the 5th and no scans until the 18th.


----------



## lochnessie (Aug 20, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Even if it was sent back due to a missing label, there would have been scan information on it. Unless it was the actual shipping label that was missing, which might explain why it was generated on the 5th and no scans until the 18th.


For what it's worth, I don't know if this is necessarily the case, based on what I saw from another indie subscription today - she mistakenly used the wrong settings for my package (I had a larger-than-normal package due to referrals), which resulted in the package being returned to her for insufficient postage. She originally sent it out early this month, and tracking shows that a label was created on July 31st. However, the next update to my tracking number is now "picked up" on August 18th, when she re-sent the package. I wonder if USPS overwrites tracking info in cases like this?


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 20, 2014)

My only negative experience so far: Several weeks ago, I ordered The Kraken as part of a medium-sized order, and I got Ivy's Kiss instead. I emailed CS and Carolyn responded that day telling me that she would ship The Kraken out the next day for me. A week later I had to email her to remind her.  She told me it would ship, but she was having a computer problem and couldn't see the tracking info. At the time, I felt that that was a lie to cover her rear, but I did get the polish a few days after that email, so I don't know. 

The stories you all are sharing makes me think there's a lot of rear-covering going on, and maybe they're growing too fast for their staff to keep up. But I'm still ordering from them as long as they put out polish I like -- which might not be too much longer if they don't move on from pink!


----------



## Imberis (Aug 20, 2014)

I cancelled my subscription for now. I'm kind of sad about it, since I've been with the subscription since the beginning. However, I have multiples of the same shades of glitter, just in different shapes or slight variations, and now I have four or five cuticle balms, too. If they start to change up the colors and items, then I'll probably resubscribe.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 4, 2014)

I have shipping! Fingers crossed for something autumnal. And NO PINKS or fruity scents, unless it's pear or apple.

(Funny thing: I was initially disappointed to get scented top coat instead of a third color last month, especially since I'm not wild about the scent, but I think I've used that stuff more than anything else in my polish arsenal since I received it. I'm finding myself hoping for another one in a seasonal scent some time in the next few months, like sugar plum for December.)


----------



## onelilspark (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm excited for you to get it @@meaganola! Then I can decide if I'll buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 4, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> I'm excited for you to get it @@meaganola! Then I can decide if I'll buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same, lol. I am in the small minority of people who hates pumpkin spice and related fall scents and I don't want to buy this one if it has something along those lines as a topcoat or cuticle product.


----------



## onelilspark (Sep 4, 2014)

@@kaitlin1209 I love pumpkin anything, I'll definitely be adding the LE Pumpkin scented top coat to my order!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

I decided to cancel my sub and then buy the bag if the spoilers looked good. The sub only saves a dollar on shipping and it doesn't sell out, so I figured I'd wait to see what the colors were and if the scents were fall themed.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Sep 4, 2014)

I just tracked my package and noticed it's 2-day priority, insured up to $50. Is that usual, or something new they're doing because of the lost and delayed packages?

Edit: On an unrelated note, my scented top coat from last month doesn't seem to last very long. It certainly doesn't last as long as my Essie top coat. Anyone else having this problem? I keep hearing how good it is, so I'm wondering if maybe I should use a different base coat. Currently using ORLY Bonder.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> I just tracked my package and noticed it's 2-day priority, insured up to $50. Is that usual, or something new they're doing because of the lost and delayed packages?


That's not usual, I didn't think nail polish could be sent 2-day anymore. I'm wondering if they aren't declaring it's polish and following the protocol.


----------



## onelilspark (Sep 4, 2014)

@@tigerlilly523 I find that their top coat isn't as good as my other one.  BUT I really like the scent.  What I do is a layer of my good top coat, let it dry, then throw a layer of the RH Scented Top Coat over it.  Best of both worlds!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 4, 2014)

Priority mail is now automatically insured for $50 unless you declare and pay for a higher value. It's a USPS thing, not a Rainbow Honey thing.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Sep 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Priority mail is now automatically insured for $50 unless you declare and pay for a higher value. It's a USPS thing, not a Rainbow Honey thing.


I didn't think they usually shipped it 2-day though. Maybe I just never noticed.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 4, 2014)

tigerlilly523 said:


> I didn't think they usually shipped it 2-day though. Maybe I just never noticed.


Mine sure hasn't been.  It's been delayed longer and longer and longer and I will jump for joy if that's that case now. I have to stop reading this thread until I get from about now until the 10th because of it.  Other wise I will get it spoiled for me.  (I still haven't received a shipping notice)


----------



## meaganola (Sep 5, 2014)

Ooh, mine should be waiting for me when I get home from work tonight! I wonder why this one was priority. Maybe it just weighs more than a pound. Also: I really hope there's not another cuticle stick even though I know it's pretty much guaranteed. I can't go through these things as quickly as they're sending them out!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Sep 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, mine should be waiting for me when I get home from work tonight! I wonder why this one was priority. Maybe it just weighs more than a pound. Also: I really hope there's not another cuticle stick even though I know it's pretty much guaranteed. I can't go through these things as quickly as they're sending them out!


Hooray!  Please post pics, ASAP!  I got shipping notice, but it seems only the label has been created, no movement yet.  Anyway, I am pretty much terrible at surprises and NEED to see what they send!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellesnails (Sep 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, mine should be waiting for me when I get home from work tonight! I wonder why this one was priority. Maybe it just weighs more than a pound. Also: I really hope there's not another cuticle stick even though I know it's pretty much guaranteed. I can't go through these things as quickly as they're sending them out!


So with you on the cuticle balms. I'm too particular about what I like for my cuticles too,so they go totally unloved.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 5, 2014)

ellesnails said:


> So with you on the cuticle balms. I'm too particular about what I like for my cuticles too,so they go totally unloved.





meaganola said:


> Ooh, mine should be waiting for me when I get home from work tonight! I wonder why this one was priority. Maybe it just weighs more than a pound. Also: I really hope there's not another cuticle stick even though I know it's pretty much guaranteed. I can't go through these things as quickly as they're sending them out!



See now I am different.  Been using them every day sometimes more than once per day and the first one in Tea Biscuit is almost gone already.  I would like ones in a different variety of scents (anything but rose or floral though).


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, mine should be waiting for me when I get home from work tonight! I wonder why this one was priority. Maybe it just weighs more than a pound. Also: I really hope there's not another cuticle stick even though I know it's pretty much guaranteed. I can't go through these things as quickly as they're sending them out!


Oooh, pics when you can please!

As much as I love their cuticle balms, I think I'm overloaded on cuticle products in general right now. But that's my fault for wanting to try out different cuticle oils. I do have to say that I actually prefer the balms to keep in my purse and at my desk at work and use the oils at home.


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 5, 2014)

ellesnails said:


> So with you on the cuticle balms. I'm too particular about what I like for my cuticles too,so they go totally unloved.


They make great "extras" for swap boxes and SS gifts. Depending on the scent, I've been known to use them as a lip balm. Yes, yes, RH says I shouldn't, but I don't always like my lip balms to be sweetened, and certain scents + sweetener are overkill as a lip balm. But, that's my personal preference. YMMV.


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 5, 2014)

There's a spoiler pic on Instagram.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 5, 2014)

Here's the September spoiler, wish she would have taken the polishes out of the boxes though



Spoiler


----------



## meaganola (Sep 5, 2014)

I wasn't going to look since I'm only two hours from opening my package, but then I did, and SO MUCH YAY!


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 5, 2014)

I think I'm going to love the



Spoiler



Smell of the month. I'm guessing its a red apple smell (pomme rouge or apple red)

I want to see the colors though!!!! It looks like a red, a green, &amp; a blue, but I can't tell if they are shimmers, glitters, or fun confetti top coats!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 5, 2014)

Just found that the scent and polishes are



Spoiler



strawberry scent. Not very fall-ish IMO, but it's supposed to smell good. And the polishes are a starry blue with star glitters, a neon green looking jelly with triangle glitters, and a dark brick red glitter with hexagonal glitters.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Sep 5, 2014)

Here are the colors with and without flash.



Spoiler









The strawberry smell is pretty good


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2014)

hmm, not very fallish except the



Spoiler



dark red one



I wonder why they don't do forest green and plum colors?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah I'm kind of glad I cancelled. I was going to buy the bag separately if I liked the colors, but I just think I have similar shades in my collection already from them.


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 5, 2014)

Spoiler



How does Pomme Rouge = Strawberry? Or am I missing something in my knowledge of French here?


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Sep 5, 2014)

It is kind of like



Spoiler



a candy apple as well. But the first whiff smells like strawberry.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 5, 2014)

As far as shipping nail polish via priority mail is concerned, I found this little bit of info:

https://about.usps.com/postal-bulletin/2007/html/pb22214/updt.3.2.html

Short version:  Notice that little sticker on the packages that say "USPS APPROVED DOT SP-9275"?  That means they have a permit from USPS that allows them to do this.  (And I weighed my package, and it's over a pound, so that explains why it got upgraded to priority.)

And the description for the scent: 



Spoiler



A lovely blend of sweet, seasonal red apples and berries."


  Alas, I can't smell much of anything.  I'm hoping it's just allergies.  Or, hey, if it actually doesn't end up smelling like much of anything, at least it's stuff that has a function other than smell.


----------



## Elizabeth Basich (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm canceling next months...glitter polishes and I do not get along and that seems to be the theme they run. Oh well my nieces will like them.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 6, 2014)

Might grab this. I'm just happy it's not more pink.


----------



## onelilspark (Sep 6, 2014)

I can't find the individual Pumpkin Scented Top Coat - is it only available in the set?


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 6, 2014)

This is such a bummer. I want more stuff along the lines of the Clover Trio that is sold out.  These pink/blue/green/yellow combos are boring.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 6, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> This is such a bummer. I want more stuff along the lines of the Clover Trio that is sold out.  These pink/blue/green/yellow combos are boring.


I have NO CLUE where you heard that the Yokai trio is being re-released on October first along with three more currently-unknown shades to be added to the collection.  I definitely didn't post about it right here.  Nope, not at all.  (Okay, so there's still a blue in there, but it's an interesting blue, and it's pretty danged close to Essie Starry Starry Night.)

ETA:  I don't know how their seasonal collections work.  Will the Summer Mixtape collection be available for an extended amount of time with an announced takedown date?  Or maybe even permanently, since it's not in the Limited Edition section?  I want to get a bottle of Shark Attack for sure and maybe a few others, but I need to get it in a few months (maybe after Christmas) for budgetary reasons.  It will just sit in my collection until next summer, so I don't need it *nao* like I need the September set!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 6, 2014)

*sigh* I want to buy one of these but the colors/scents just aren't doing it for me!  I'm happy that it's not more pinks (loving the ones I got from my FGM, but don't need more!) but I just WANT fall colors! If it was a purple, a darker green, and a dark reddish/orange with a pumpkin scent I'd be ALL OVER IT, and I'm hoping it goes that way for October.

September is such a weird Summer/Fall transition month that seems to be coming out in this collection.  I'd be very tempted if it was an apple-y caramel-y scent (and yes, Pomme Rouge translates directly to Red Apple.  If she wanted to do apples &amp; strawberries she could have done Pommes et Fraises).  But a "berry" scent is very summery to me.

The body balm stick looks really cool though!  I can't wait to hear what you all think!


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I have NO CLUE where you heard that the Yokai trio is being re-released on October first along with three more currently-unknown shades to be added to the collection.  I definitely didn't post about it right here.  Nope, not at all.  (Okay, so there's still a blue in there, but it's an interesting blue, and it's pretty danged close to Essie Starry Starry Night.)
> 
> ETA:  I don't know how their seasonal collections work.  Will the Summer Mixtape collection be available for an extended amount of time with an announced takedown date?  Or maybe even permanently, since it's not in the Limited Edition section?  I want to get a bottle of Shark Attack for sure and maybe a few others, but I need to get it in a few months (maybe after Christmas) for budgetary reasons.  It will just sit in my collection until next summer, so I don't need it *nao* like I need the September set!



The mention about the Yokai set was buried in their last email newsletter. They're bringing back the original three with a few new colors in (I'm guessing October) for a limited time. It was all the way at the bottom of the newsletter, which was lengthy this month. "Can you keep a secret? The Yokai collection will be back on our site next month for a limited time only; Oni, Kawako and Kitsune! Make sure you grab yours and make room because we hear they'll bring 3 new friends!

#RHYokai"

I'd say keep checking the site to see if it shows up, though they'll probably send out an email update. And I wish they'd do more colors similar to the finishes in the Yokai set, they're definitely worth getting once they're back in stock.

As to the availability of collections, I think some they try to keep regular stock on and others they only keep until their stock sells out. My best advice would be to email 'em and see it they'll say how long the Mixtape set will be available to purchase.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 6, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I'd say keep checking the site to see if it shows up, though they'll probably send out an email update. And I wish they'd do more colors similar to the finishes in the Yokai set, they're definitely worth getting once they're back in stock.


Oh, I was kidding about "I don't know how you heard about this" because of the whole "Can you keep a secret" thing.  It's definitely coming out October 1st.  That information was in the September mystery bag.

I'll email them about the Mixtape set when I get back from running errands.  And getting a burger.  I need food, and *so happy* Burgerville does turkey burgers!


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Oh, I was kidding about "I don't know how you heard about this" because of the whole "Can you keep a secret" thing.  It's definitely coming out October 1st.  That information was in the September mystery bag.
> 
> I'll email them about the Mixtape set when I get back from running errands.  And getting a burger.  I need food, and *so happy* Burgerville does turkey burgers!


I posted that before the coffee kicked in for the day - after I posted it I reread and saw the sarcasm, but was too lazy to edit the post. I must need more coffee, I'll have to remedy that later as a reward for dealing with this godawful heat today.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 6, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I posted that before the coffee kicked in for the day - after I posted it I reread and saw the sarcasm, but was too lazy to edit the post. I must need more coffee, I'll have to remedy that later as a reward for dealing with this godawful heat today.


I had someone comment yesterday that there's only TWO MORE WEEKS of the heat left! Such a bummer it's almost over! I almost jumped across the counter to strangle her with her hair.


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I had someone comment yesterday that there's only TWO MORE WEEKS of the heat left! Such a bummer it's almost over! I almost jumped across the counter to strangle her with her hair.


That's two weeks too many of this heat. I'm so ready for it to cool off and stay cool.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 6, 2014)

we're having a big "cool-off" tonight and moving to low-to-mid-80s temps instead of the mid-to-high-90s that we've had for the past two weeks. And I'm SO GRATEFUL.  YAY. FALL.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes! I'm ready for fall weather and colors! It's so hot here and I hate being sweaty. I swear I have an excess of sweat glands or something. In regards to the summer mixtape collection I think the colors will stay up until they sellout like they've done for most of their newer collections but I could be wrong. I've never gotten an announcement that a collection will be disappearing it's usually just gone out of nowhere or certain colors disappear (and sometimes reappear). I also must be in the minority because I loved everything about this months mystery box.


----------



## andiluewho (Sep 8, 2014)

andiluewho said:


> I have always received excellent customer service from RH, even when a friend received horrid service.  My products were in great condition and my bags shipped promptly.
> 
> However.......
> 
> ...


Update:

I decided to give RH one more chance, so I didn't cancel.  I received shipping info on 9/4.  I just checked to see if I should expect it tomorrow and noticed it was sent to Oklahoma again.  So, even though I changed my info in their system a month and a half ago AND notified Carolyn of my move, they are still shipping to my old address.  I received August's original shipment this past Friday (they had sent me another and told me to refuse delivery on the original if it ever showed) so I don't have high hopes of getting this one any time soon.  I just can't do RH anymore.

ETA:  The reason they shipped me a 2nd bag last month was because even after all of the emails, they still sent the original to Oklahoma, which set off another batch of emails.  Carolyn has had confirmation of my new address since the middle of July.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 8, 2014)

Tip for those who also subscribe to SquareHue: sugarberries over that brick red cream from this month's box is autumnal glitterbomb glory! I'm waiting to wear that until after it starts actually becoming fall around here. We're still in the 80s and 90s around here.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 8, 2014)

Asteroid B over Zoya Natty is a gorgeous night sky.  ^_^

Pic under tag:



Spoiler









You can't really see the purplish iridescence in that picture, but it's pretty in the sunlight.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 8, 2014)

I think my bag is lost in Tampa.  It was scanned at 1:26 AM and normally whenever it's in Tampa it gets to me in the mail that day.  Mail lady just came and nada.... USPS tracking never showed it in my city.  I'm having to cut back on all non essentials and I still wanted to keep this subscription since it's pretty much my only polish purchase for now but I hate that I am getting it later and later and later.  I get that there's probably more subscribers and mines the mini bag so it doesn't get any kind of priority but such a disappointment.  It was sent on the 4th (when it actually started) and now I won't get it til maybe3 the 9th unless it's lost.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 8, 2014)

I absolutely love this months polishes and products! The pomme rouge scent is incredible and mine really smells like red apples. Here's to hoping they send out some fall colors next month, fingers crossed for a forest green.


----------



## Imberis (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm kind of bummed I missed out on the pomme rouge scented products, but other than that I am ok with not having this month's bag. I like the red color, but the rest of them I doubt I'd use very often.


----------



## trekkersangel (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm loving this month's box too. It's my first so of course I'm a little overly excited about discovering this brand recently, but these colors are gorgeous. I put the red guy over my favorite fall red polish on my toes &amp; it's quite spectacular. It gives it just the right amount of texture &amp; sparkles beautifully. I'm loving it. Tonight I'm pairing the blue over my favorite navy polish. I have a feeling it's going to be pretty too.

Oh &amp; I love the pomme rouge. My question is where do we put the body balm? Is it for dry areas? Can we use it on our lips because it smells so good I could eat it!


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Sep 10, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I'm loving this month's box too. It's my first so of course I'm a little overly excited about discovering this brand recently, but these colors are gorgeous. I put the red guy over my favorite fall red polish on my toes &amp; it's quite spectacular. It gives it just the right amount of texture &amp; sparkles beautifully. I'm loving it. Tonight I'm pairing the blue over my favorite navy polish. I have a feeling it's going to be pretty too.
> 
> Oh &amp; I love the pomme rouge. My question is where do we put the body balm? Is it for dry areas? Can we use it on our lips because it smells so good I could eat it!


Hhmmm... I was showing up to ask the same thing! What do we do with this body balm in a Chapstick container??? Cuticles? Lips? Anywhere? I haven't opened it yet.


----------



## tigerlilly523 (Sep 10, 2014)

I wasn't sure about the colors at first, but I've tried Asteroid B and Salacia so far, and I love them both. I'm not sure about the body balm, maybe elbows and knees?


----------



## Tamarin (Sep 10, 2014)

trekkersangel said:


> I'm loving this month's box too. It's my first so of course I'm a little overly excited about discovering this brand recently, but these colors are gorgeous. I put the red guy over my favorite fall red polish on my toes &amp; it's quite spectacular. It gives it just the right amount of texture &amp; sparkles beautifully. I'm loving it. Tonight I'm pairing the blue over my favorite navy polish. I have a feeling it's going to be pretty too.
> 
> Oh &amp; I love the pomme rouge. My question is where do we put the body balm? Is it for dry areas? Can we use it on our lips because it smells so good I could eat it!





Bloodflowergrl said:


> Hhmmm... I was showing up to ask the same thing! What do we do with this body balm in a Chapstick container??? Cuticles? Lips? Anywhere? I haven't opened it yet.


I guess you can use it like a solid lotion bar - pretty much anywhere on your body that's dry. I would maybe contact RH first before putting it on my lips.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 10, 2014)

Bloodflowergrl said:


> Hhmmm... I was showing up to ask the same thing! What do we do with this body balm in a Chapstick container??? Cuticles? Lips? Anywhere? I haven't opened it yet.


I think its just perfume in a balm form. It says moisturizing in the description but I tried it on my cuticles and I didn't really spread out or work like my cuticle balm did and I tried it on a very rough patch of skin with no result. Seeing how we didn't get a roll on this month and the sent us a bottle of lotion I figured that's what it was for. I did look at the ingredient list vs the cuticle stuff and there's less its just oils and parfume but the cuticle stuff had wax, vitamin e etc. The lip balm has similar ingredients to the cuticle balm with flavor and extracts also.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm getting my first Mystery Bag today. And, I couldn't be happier. I finally caved after seeing this month's colors. They are so pretty. Also bought Magic Cake (A lemming of mine for a long time) and Stolen Dance.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry all I am super dense today but I got this email from Rainbow Honey.  Does this mean this is what is in the October bag?  I know lots of people are burnt out on pinks but I love pink and it's my bday month so if this is what I will get I want it!  But I am new to RH (only ordered 1x in July).  TIA!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 4, 2014)

@@lovepink Nope, that's a completely separate thing.  Every month. Rainbow Honey introduces at least one limited edition item for sale for that month.  October is Breast Cancer Awareness Month, so they're doing this set for October.  If you want it, you will have to order it.  We won't know what the mystery bag is like until people start receiving their bags and posting the contents.  Rainbow Honey never releases anything more than sometimes a vague hint (like the month they sent a body spray/splash, they made a reference to how that month's bag was going to make "a splash") for the mystery bags, and even that is rare.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @@lovepink Nope, that's a completely separate thing.  Every month. Rainbow Honey introduces at least one limited edition item for sale for that month.  October is Breast Cancer Awareness Month, so they're doing this set for October.  If you want it, you will have to order it.  We won't know what the mystery bag is like until people start receiving their bags and posting the contents.  Rainbow Honey never releases anything more than sometimes a vague hint (like the month they sent a body spray/splash, they made a reference to how that month's bag was going to make "a splash") for the mystery bags, and even that is rare.


Good to know! I see that the special set is $30!  I am going to keep an eye out for when people get their bags to make my decision! Thanks!


----------



## Christa W (Oct 7, 2014)

Interesting.. My shipping info is out of Elverson PA now...


----------



## ellesnails (Oct 7, 2014)

Mine too. I've gotten three emails regarding tracking. I'm wondering if its the correct number. Guess we'll see.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 7, 2014)

The last email I received had one of those truncated numbers with "+E" like when a number in an Excell cell is too long for the space, so I still don't have usable tracking.


----------



## ellesnails (Oct 7, 2014)

I checked my USPS dashboard (they now have a system that shows what packages have been and will be delivered) and I see it on the list with an unexpected delivery date. If you're itching to know it, maybe sign up for the myusps feature.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 9, 2014)

Has it moved for anyone else?  This later and later stuff is killing me.  My notice was created at 7 AM on the 6th and it's still in Pre-shipment status :bringiton:


----------



## meaganola (Oct 9, 2014)

Mine left Lancaster (Amish country!) yesterday and is expected to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## ellesnails (Oct 9, 2014)

Still nothing for me. It's frustrating to see it sit for days not doing anything.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 10, 2014)

I see a couple of spoiler photos on Instagram!  Alas, I don't know how to post them here, so I'll just do descriptions of what I can see.



Spoiler



a light caramel cream, perhaps called dulce du leche

purple glitter (shimmer?  jelly?  crelly?  can't tell)

top coat (can't see the scent name)

l'orange ganache some-sort-of-balm-in-a-tube (it looks like it's probably oval, so probably lip balm, especially since it's orange-chocolate-flavored.  I'm guessing a preview of a holiday collection, maybe)

rollerball fragrance in sweet november (described as b&amp;bw warm vanilla sugar with coconut)

soap (don't know what scent)

nail dotting tool



And no scent descriptions.  The bags received so far are both the full-sized version, so I'm not sure whether that last item is in the mini or not.  Typically, everything but lip and cuticle balms come in to different sizes for the large vs the mini, but that last thing is something I can see not going out in the mini bags.

And... Hmm.  I'm still on the fence with this sub (the fragrances are pretty consistently turning out to be totally not my thing.  The royal fruits top coat did finally grow on me to a certain extent, but even so, I still put it away when I got another top coat in a different scent), although I'll be staying through the end of the year just to see what they do for November and December.  I've got a really interesting nail wraps sub coming my way starting in April, so I might just keep this one all the way up until that one starts and then cancel.  Fingers crossed for at least a couple more bottles of scented top coats between now and then.  Nail wraps need top coat, and I *really* like RH top coats for wraps.  I know I could just *buy* the non-mystery bag top coats, but I have *huge* problems making decisions, so I tend to look at the available scents and just freeze in indecision.  The only reason I have the ones I do have is because one was in one of the summer mystery bags, one was part of the September set, and one was sent as an apology for a backorder on one in the September set. 

Um.  I think I need to go to bed now even though it's early for that.  The rambling switch gets hit *hard* when I get tired.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

Here are the photos:



Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

ugh, I think this is the first month that the colors are a total fail for me.


----------



## Imberis (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for the spoiler posts!
 
I am not feeling the colors, either.



Spoiler



The tan color looks a little too yellow. And the purple is extremely purple. I like lilacs and lighter purples, but I don't care for dark purple for some reason.



At least the scented stuff sounds good.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 10, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Thanks for the spoiler posts!
> 
> I am not feeling the colors, either.
> 
> ...


I have mixed feelings about that one.  On one hand, it's not yet another pink.  And at least it's seasonal:  That sort of color is one of the more classic non-orange-or-black Halloween colors, and it's a big color for the Christmas season.  On the other, based on what I've seen, it's just kind of unexciting given what else they can do.  Maybe there's something amazing that you have to see in-person instead of in a photo.  Fingers crossed.  (And maybe I need to switch back to the minis.  This might not be as disappointing as it is if I only had little bottles instead of big ones.)


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 10, 2014)

So are they giving each person one dotter out of the 5-dotter Cheeky set? So the dotting bulbs may be big or small depending on which you get? That just seems odd.

On the other hand, I'm excited for the scents. I think I'll have to see the colors in person before I decide how I feel about them.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Oct 10, 2014)

Gosh, those are some hideous colors! lol.Not excited for this months bag at all, like @@meaganola I will be staying through the December bag and then moving on.


----------



## Imberis (Oct 10, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I have mixed feelings about that one.  On one hand, it's not yet another pink.  And at least it's seasonal:  That sort of color is one of the more classic non-orange-or-black Halloween colors, and it's a big color for the Christmas season.  On the other, based on what I've seen, it's just kind of unexciting given what else they can do.  Maybe there's something amazing that you have to see in-person instead of in a photo.  Fingers crossed.  (And maybe I need to switch back to the minis.  This might not be as disappointing as it is if I only had little bottles instead of big ones.)


Yeah, hopefully they look better in person.

Also, I'm hoping that they'll do something interesting and cool for Christmas.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 10, 2014)

Actually I am digging this month.  Now if they would only get mine to me so I can see them in person!! ... /sad face


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2014)

Okay, just got my bag, and things are a little bit different from what I had expected.



Spoiler



The clear stuff isn't another scented top coat.  It's All Your Base, a base coat, and it looks like everyone gets a full-sized bottle.  Cafe con Leche has silver and gold micropigment, so it's thankfully not a cream, although it's still never going to be one of my favorite colors.  The purple -- Zi -- is purple lacquer with blue, gold, silver, and magenta microglitters.  I thought that maybe there would be shaped glitters in there, but nope.



Even more undecided now.

ETA:



Spoiler



The dotting tool is double-ended, in case anyone was wondering.  And it's not mentioned on the collection flyer, so I'm not sure whether everyone is getting it or just the full-sized bags.  And the tube is indeed chocolate-orange lip balm.  I love lip balm, but I'm not a fan of fruit mixed with chocolate, especially *orange* mixed with chocolate.  Since I will end the month with not one, not two, but FOUR Notoriously Morbid Coffin Kissers on top of my many other lip balms, I'll be adding this to my mystery swap stash!


----------



## Christa W (Oct 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Okay, just got my bag, and things are a little bit different from what I had expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So they are starting to repeat stuff now too?  Ugh.  I want to love this sub and keep it but I think after this whole every month it's at least 2 days later that I am getting and clearly way behind everyone else so I haven't gotten to be surprised by the bag in the past 3 months.  What a shame.  I may end up buying the bags individually if I like them and by the looks of it get them about the same time as I would if I was subbed.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 11, 2014)

I sub to the mini, so none of those are repeats for me....


----------



## Christa W (Oct 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I sub to the mini, so none of those are repeats for me....


Did you get the one in April?  If so and what Meaganola said is true then one of the items was already in that one.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 11, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Did you get the one in April? If so and what Meaganola said is true then one of the items was already in that one.


The thing is... If I recall correctly, it wasn't an actual sub in April. I remember it starting in May after the first few non-sub standalone mystery bags went over well.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 11, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Did you get the one in April?  If so and what Meaganola said is true then one of the items was already in that one.


I've been with Rainbow Honey subs since March.

I am confused - I thought we were talking about the dotting tool?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 11, 2014)

ahh, I see the repeat now.  Well, that one I do not mind.   I can always use another one of those as I go thru them quickly.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 12, 2014)

Reminder:  Swap requests need to go in a swap thread in the BST section!  If there isn't one already started for whatever you want to swap, please start one.  As always, swap requests in regular forum threads like this one will be removed.


----------



## Tamarin (Oct 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Reminder:  Swap requests need to go in a swap thread in the BST section!  If there isn't one already started for whatever you want to swap, please start one.  As always, swap requests in regular forum threads like this one will be removed.


sorry about that - I wasn't really sure if it was going to be flagged as a swap post or not...let me rephrase: I like pretty much everything in the oct bag except the cream polish which I would never use   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or I would consider ordering a bag this month.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 13, 2014)

Finally got some updated info. Shipping label created on the 6th didn't actually leave there until the 11. I realize this isn't even a really long time but the fact that every month is later really irritates me. Last month I got it on the 11. With today being a holiday even if it did travel over the weekend its not getting here today no matter what but I'm predicting Tues or Wed. That's 8 days later than the first month. I guess I am holding them to an expectation they set for me. Is this happening to you guys too or just me? It seems like I'm the last one to get it.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 14, 2014)

Am I seeing things on IG or are the mini bag subscribers getting full sized base coats?? That might make me not quite so cranky


----------



## meaganola (Oct 14, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Am I seeing things on IG or are the mini bag subscribers getting full sized base coats?? That might make me not quite so cranky


I don't know for sure, but I *can* say for sure that there was only one size listed for the base coat on the little insert that had two different sizes for everything else except the lip balm. I definitely got the impression that it is indeed full-sized.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 14, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I don't know for sure, but I *can* say for sure that there was only one size listed for the base coat on the little insert that had two different sizes for everything else except the lip balm. I definitely got the impression that it is indeed full-sized.


Finally got mine in the mail today.  It is a full sized base coat. I love everything in the bag!!!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 4, 2014)

Anything posted on November yet? Trying to decide whether or not to buy this month!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 4, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> Anything posted on November yet? Trying to decide whether or not to buy this month!


Nope. Not even shipping.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 4, 2014)

It looks like the website is in maintenance mode until the 7th, but nothing about the sub being held up until then.

"Dear fans, we hope you had a fun and surprising Halloween! We are still gathering and counting of all of the candy we collected this year! How was your Halloween? Share your Halloween mani pics at #rainbowhoney for a chance to win a rainbow honey gift card this month! Our shop will be closed this week as we are restocking your favorite products. The November Limited Edition polish, the Mystery Bag and a few other surprises are making their way to our shop this week. Everything starts Friday, November 7th, 10 PM EST. We cannot wait to show you all the great things we have prepared for you this month! Follow us on Facebook and Instagram for more updates and sneak peeks! Love, RH"


----------



## Christa W (Nov 4, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> It looks like the website is in maintenance mode until the 7th, but nothing about the sub being held up until then.
> 
> "Dear fans, we hope you had a fun and surprising Halloween! We are still gathering and counting of all of the candy we collected this year! How was your Halloween? Share your Halloween mani pics at #rainbowhoney for a chance to win a rainbow honey gift card this month! Our shop will be closed this week as we are restocking your favorite products. The November Limited Edition polish, the Mystery Bag and a few other surprises are making their way to our shop this week. Everything starts Friday, November 7th, 10 PM EST. We cannot wait to show you all the great things we have prepared for you this month! Follow us on Facebook and Instagram for more updates and sneak peeks! Love, RH"


I was looking for that!! Yeah that's what I saw which means what exactly???


----------



## ellesnails (Nov 5, 2014)

I got my shipping notice at 1am this morning so if you haven't gotten yours its coming. No movement yet; just hoping it goes faster this month.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 6, 2014)

I got my notice too and expected delivery is the 8th.  Please, please let that be true!!


----------



## ellesnails (Nov 6, 2014)

Christa W said:


> I got my notice too and expected delivery is the 8th. Please, please let that be true!!


Yep, this is one of their faster months it appears. I'd rather wait a day or two longer for my ship notice than get it early and see it not move for two or three days. I was very surprised to see the package already had movement this morning.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 6, 2014)

There's a tiny part of me that hopes they've read all the comments here and the feedback everyone has given them.  I almost cancelled because of the shipping last month and I have to feel like they actually care or I will give my money to someone who does despite how much I love my cuticle balms and little polishes every month. 

Let's all cross our fabulously painted fingers in hopes they finally got their stuff together.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 6, 2014)

Random question - I was thinking about doing a RH mystery bag for my secret santa giftee because indie polish is a popular request in the Secret Santa nails group. Are these shipping confirmations what y'all are getting for LAST month's? Do you think it would be worth it to try and order one for my giftee?


----------



## Christa W (Nov 6, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Random question - I was thinking about doing a RH mystery bag for my secret santa giftee because indie polish is a popular request in the Secret Santa nails group. Are these shipping confirmations what y'all are getting for LAST month's? Do you think it would be worth it to try and order one for my giftee?


Shipping confirmation is for the subscription.  I think the site is still down for ordering it as a stand alone.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 6, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Shipping confirmation is for the subscription. I think the site is still down for ordering it as a stand alone.


Yup. The last I checked, it was scheduled to come back up tomorrow night, and then the November bag (the one we're getting shipping for right now) will be available. If you want to wait for spoilers before you order, those should start popping up tomorrow or Saturday. I think they sometimes have the previous month's bag up (in addition to the one for the current month) until they run out, but I don't remember for sure.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yup. The last I checked, it was scheduled to come back up tomorrow night, and then the November bag (the one we're getting shipping for right now) will be available. If you want to wait for spoilers before you order, those should start popping up tomorrow or Saturday. I think they sometimes have the previous month's bag up (in addition to the one for the current month) until they run out, but I don't remember for sure.


Thanks! This is helpful, I always knew they had a subscription, but never really followed the order/shipping schedule.


----------



## ellesnails (Nov 6, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Random question - I was thinking about doing a RH mystery bag for my secret santa giftee because indie polish is a popular request in the Secret Santa nails group. Are these shipping confirmations what y'all are getting for LAST month's? Do you think it would be worth it to try and order one for my giftee?


They're excellent values, especially the full size bag. I'd wait to see what's in this months to order. I'd be pleased though if my mystery Santa got me something like this.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 6, 2014)

ellesnails said:


> They're excellent values, especially the full size bag. I'd wait to see what's in this months to order. I'd be pleased though if my mystery Santa got me something like this.


Thanks! I think that's what I'm gonna do, looks like I'll be camping out in this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2014)

Eep! No one hate me, please! It looks like mine is supposed to delivered today! (I don't *remember* making a dark deal for speedy mail delivery, but this sort of thing happens frequently for me. It's actually fairly typical. Hooray for living in a fairly major port city!)


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Eep! No one hate me, please! It looks like mine is supposed to delivered today! (I don't *remember* making a dark deal for speedy mail delivery, but this sort of thing happens frequently for me. It's actually fairly typical. Hooray for living in a fairly major port city!)


Yeah yeah we all know you have a crossroads deal don't lie. 

Can't wait to see the contents!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Nov 7, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Eep! No one hate me, please! It looks like mine is supposed to delivered today! (I don't *remember* making a dark deal for speedy mail delivery, but this sort of thing happens frequently for me. It's actually fairly typical. Hooray for living in a fairly major port city!)


I hope you get yours today! Can't wait to see!


----------



## lochnessie (Nov 7, 2014)

Spoiler on Facebook in the indie polish talk/swap/sale page. Based on what I can see in the pictures (this is a full size bag):



Spoiler



It has a hand sanitizer gel, a rollerball, and a cuticle oil, all in the scent "frozen flame." There's also a Lemon Honey lip balm and two polishes. I can't tell very well from the pictures, but one appears to be a shimmery gray and one looks to be a light metallic/foil blue-teal?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

lochnessie said:


> Spoiler on Facebook in the indie polish talk/swap/sale page. Based on what I can see in the pictures (this is a full size bag):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


found it on instagram



Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

here is another pic where you can see the nail polish colors swatched



Spoiler


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 7, 2014)

I need the site to come back so I can order this ASAP!  Thanks for the spoilers!!

eta: How will the mini bag be different other than smaller polishes?


----------



## Imberis (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for the spoilers.

I really like the darker color, and the other stuff sounds neat, too.


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 7, 2014)

I got mine today.  I get the mini size.  

We got:

Aurora: Inspired by the Aurora Borealis, this gleaming glitter polish with green &amp; blue fluorescent hues is packed with silver, gold, diamond dust, shimmers &amp; pigments.    This one is beautiful.  It's a small glitter, not chunky at all, but it's beautiful.  The teals in it are gorgeous.

Grayscale: A modern graphite lacquer packed with white crushed diamond &amp; silver glitters.  Grayscale is part of an upcoming collection scheduled for next year.  I'm just meh on this one.  If you like grey you'll love it.  I don't wear grey often on my nails. It does have some pretty silvery shimmers to it, but not one I'll reach for often.

Frozen Flame Cuticle Oil - FULL SIZE.  This is their cuticle oil &amp; it's in the Frozen Flame smell.

Frozen Flame Perfume Oil Rollerball: Warm &amp; exotic blend of hibiscus, plumeria, aloe vera, &amp; glistening cassis petals.  If you love florals, you'll love it.  I'm more of a foodie smell lover, so I'm gifting this to a friend.

Frozen Flame Hand Sanitizer: basically a hand sanitizer in the floral smell

Lemon Honey Nourishing Lip Balm:  YES!!!  LOVE!!!!  That is all.

So there's enough in here to make me like it.  The Aurora polish is gorgeous.  I kind of wished there would have been 3 colored polishes this month since they did the base coat last month. . . but you always need basics like cuticle oil.  

What are all your thoughts?


----------



## Imberis (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks, @trekkersangel. I'll definitely be picking one of these up! I'm excited about the perfume, and the polishes sound beautiful.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 7, 2014)

Holy moly.



Spoiler



aurora.  Wow.  I was thinking it was doing to be small glitter, so I was going to shrug and use it because glitter *is* the new black, but it's like ground up glitter.  Green glitter with a bit of blue and gold, to be exact.  I'm kind of in love.  grayscale is what I had been hoping the gray in this month's SquareHue box would be.  I'm not wild about the scent, but I'm very happy they are doing perfume oils now.  I just tried the sanitizer gel because I accidentally pulled off the overwrap and cap and got a blob of it on my hand, which is how I realized I'm very meh on the scent, and I've been curious about their cuticle oil, so I'm happy to see one even though I'm not wild about the scent, but the roller ball will go in the swap stash (finger crossed for a Santee who reallyreallyreally wants some of the RH scent products from the past few bags!) because I'll never use it.



So, in short, aside from the scent, love it!  The colors are *perfect* for November.  I'm just going to have to accept that I'm going to hate their scents, though.  They seem to go for precisely kind of the light, sweet florals I hate.  Everything reminds me of Bath &amp; Body Works.  Ugh, *no*.


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks @@trekkersangel for the description of the scent.  I do not care for floral scents (they usually trigger migraines.)  So while I _love_ the colors, I should probably pass on this month's bag.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 8, 2014)

I got mine today and I am so happy.  I am thrilled I didn't cancel and whatever shipping snafu they had before seems to be gone (at least for now) and I couldn't be more pleased with the bag.  I am almost out of my normal cuticle oil so I will be using this quite a bit.  I'm in love with the polish Grayscale.  Kudos RH for getting back on track!!


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Nov 11, 2014)

I just bought a mini November bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2014)

I tried it so you don't have to:  Aurora took three coats for opacity.  although four might have been even better.  It's a super dense teenytiny glitter, but it's still a *glitter* in a clear base, so you still need more than with a regular metallic.  SO SPARKLY!


----------



## Christa W (Nov 11, 2014)

I am also really in love with the lip balm.  It reminds me of lemon bars.  So yummy.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I tried it so you don't have to:  Aurora took three coats for opacity.  although four might have been even better.  It's a super dense teenytiny glitter, but it's still a *glitter* in a clear base, so you still need more than with a regular metallic.  SO SPARKLY!


I wonder how it would look over black. I'm waffling on getting this month's bag, but Christmas is coming and what I don't use would make perfect extras in the gifts I'm sending out. Must decide, augh!!!!!!!


----------



## onelilspark (Nov 11, 2014)

The LE set that they released this month looks so pretty.  I'm really tempted...

Link: http://www.rainbowhoney.com/collections/november-limited-edition-set?mc_cid=f490e5da19&amp;mc_eid=82db5be47c


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm thinking I need the scented top coat.  Since I started using RH scented top coats, I've been going through it really quickly -- probably half a bottle a month -- because I love the scents!  I'm finding myself adding another coat when the scent fades, and since adding another layer of top coat helps extend manis, I'm finding myself more able to stick to one color all week when I'm pressed for time.  And I just dug out all of my holiday-oriented nail wraps, so I'll definitely be getting plenty of use out of top coats!


----------



## Imberis (Nov 15, 2014)

I bought a November mystery bag to give to a friend for Christmas, but I love the colors for myself! I really didn't think I'd care for the blueish/teal kind of a color, but I do. Oh dear.


----------



## Imberis (Nov 29, 2014)

I got charged for December's mystery bag today. I'm so hoping for some kind of holiday-themed top coat!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm hoping for a sugar plum scented top coat, but I have a feeling that's not going to happen.


----------



## Imberis (Nov 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm hoping for a sugar plum scented top coat, but I have a feeling that's not going to happen.


That'd be awesome. I need a holiday scented top coat. I wore Apple Peel for Thanksgiving but I had to put on Summer Juice scented top coat over it because I don't have any fall/winter scented top coats from Rainbow Honey.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 30, 2014)

Imberis said:


> That'd be awesome. I need a holiday scented top coat. I wore Apple Peel for Thanksgiving but I had to put on Summer Juice scented top coat over it because I don't have any fall/winter scented top coats from Rainbow Honey.,


I have the pumpkin spice one, but once we got (unseasonably early!) snow here, I was pretty much done with that one a couple of weeks ago, and now I want to move on to something else.  The cranberry sangria one is particularly appealing right now.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 2, 2014)

Can't wait to see what's in store for this month... I really liked Novembers bag.


----------



## Imberis (Dec 4, 2014)

Yay, I got my shipping notification today! I'm excited to see what's in this one.


----------



## Imberis (Dec 7, 2014)

I was mega excited that my package had shipped early-ish, but nope. It's still in the "shipping label created" stage. Bummer!


----------



## onelilspark (Dec 7, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I was mega excited that my package had shipped early-ish, but nope. It's still in the "shipping label created" stage. Bummer!


Pretty sure USPS is drunk. I have two packages I'm waiting on that have been delivered to the wrong post offices.  Close - in the same county, but not to mine. So they're delayed a couple days.


----------



## ellesnails (Dec 8, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> Pretty sure USPS is drunk. I have two packages I'm waiting on that have been delivered to the wrong post offices. Close - in the same county, but not to mine. So they're delayed a couple days.


Hoping you're right but RH has been notorious for not shipping for days after the label has been made. After awhile, you see a pattern there that can't always be on the PO.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2014)

Mine is showing at my local post office, so it could arrive today! Then again, my tracking app showed a different package as out for delivery on Saturday, and it has yet to show up. *shrug*


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 8, 2014)

Ooh I'm so excited to see what Dec is! Tracking is not reliable at all right now.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't know if I ever got shipping but I think this is my last month with Rainbow Honey, as sad as it is, they just can't compete with my love for Native War Paints.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2014)

Uh... Did anyone else see the teaser on Instagram? If we're getting everything: Head. Explode.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Uh... Did anyone else see the teaser on Instagram? If we're getting everything: Head. Explode.


Just looked at IG, and saw a picture... The one showing the labels, is that what you're referring to?


----------



## Imberis (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, the Postal Service is super messed up this time of year. Mine still says it's in pre-shipping mode. Bleh!

I saw the Instagram post and some of them looked like repeats if you look at the labels really closely, but I still think it looks like a good chunk of polishes (if they're all polishes and one's not a cuticle oil).


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2014)

Yup, the one with the labels. And a theme. I'm a sucker for a good theme.

ETA: Now I see that the photo has two of each of the shades, but, still, THEME. Love it.

ETA2: Link to Wikipedia entry about the source material behind spoiler tags!



Spoiler



http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Master_and_Margarita


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2014)

Ooh, quick drive-by post!  Photos to come later, but a brief overview of the contents.  The photo I saw on Instagram made it look like there was only two polishes in there.  Actual contents:



Spoiler




Two polishes (one is like a red-and-gold version of Aurora from last month, and the other is a glitter topper that reminds me of a snowball rolled in a mixture of gravel and crushed-up disco ball.  I mean this in a good way!  I'm seriously digging it!)
Scented top coat (YAY!)  (even though I also just picked up the cranberry sangria one as well.  I’ve been going through about half a bottle a month lately, so I will always welcome more!)
Lotion
Solid perfume
Cutlcle balm
Those last four are in Muscovite, a new scent that has no real description but is a kind of chilly wintery fruity (and almost spicy) scent.


And now I get to clean the litter box before I can do anything else.  Are you jealous yet?

ETA: Photo!



Spoiler


----------



## Imberis (Dec 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ooh, quick drive-by post!  Photos to come later, but a brief overview of the contents.  The photo I saw on Instagram made it look like there was only two polishes in there.  Actual contents:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank for the information! I'm excited. Hopefully mine will just magically arrive tomorrow. LoL

Edited to add: Ooooooooh, those are pretty!!


----------



## ellesnails (Dec 10, 2014)

My package was accepted on the 9th so it still has a few more days. They're getting later and later each month.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't normally wear shades in this color family, but I'm wearing The Master. *Big* hit with my boss because it's pretty danged happy and festive!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

not impressed - maybe it will look better once I have it.



Spoiler



there are other colors besides red and purple (which we got recently) and blue.  I wish they would do some nice deep colors instead of these bright colors for a change..

a deep plum or a hunter green....


----------



## meaganola (Dec 10, 2014)

What appears to be blue is not actually blue. That's just how it photographs, kind of like the ocean. In other news, the scent of the month reminds me a bit of grape Pixi Stix.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

that is what I am hoping.  Usually pics of rh nailpolish do not display properly the range of colors.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm curious to see a mini sub.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 10, 2014)

Awkward swatches:



Spoiler










The top on the white background (a Priority mail bubbleope, for the very few who may have remotely cared) is Woland.  I put it on a white background to show the density.  It's a glitter topper, so it's basically just sparkle with a dash of black glitter thrown in for good measure.  The bottom is The Master.  What you can't really see very well (since it does *not* play well with an iPhone camera) is that it's pinkish-red with gold flakes.  It actually reminds me of Iron Man.  And when you dig into the inspiration for the collection, it's pretty fitting:  It's based on a book about life in the Soviet Union, and the colors in the polish reflect the colors of that flag.  Now I'm interested in seeing the third color in the collection (the info sheet indicated that's A Thing) so I can have the whole set!


----------



## greenmtx (Dec 11, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> I'm curious to see a mini sub.





Spoiler



The minis are larger than usual!!  7.5 ml instead of 5


----------



## Christa W (Dec 12, 2014)

greenmtx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this. 


Spoiler



here's a compare. What a cool size.


----------



## Imberis (Dec 13, 2014)

I finally got my package today!



Spoiler



The colors are awesome in person. I especially like the reddish one. I was a bit unsure of the scent when I read descriptions of it, but I like it quite a lot. It's like sweet and also like laundry at the same time. LoL


----------



## biancardi (Dec 13, 2014)

I am not a fan of



Spoiler



the master....but I love woland.  The scent is too fruity grapey for me.   



not loving this month at all...


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 1, 2015)

I wonder when their site will be back up....


----------



## biancardi (Jan 1, 2015)

I want to be wow'd by their colors.   I like (not love) some of them lately.   I am also on nailpolish overload. 

I need to decide if I want to keep this sub.  I have cancelled 2 subs already because of boredom, and this one is getting close to that for me...

I have so many nailpolishes already and the colors I would like them to do - darker shades - like plum and forest green, deep navy - they don't do.  They seem to like these bright colors in the winter, and I am looking for these darker ones in the winter time...

decisions, decisions....


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Jan 4, 2015)

December was the first month I was truly disappointed. I didn't care for the muscovite scent..which is a real bummer when 4 of 6 items have that scent! I actually haven't loved any of the fall scents. Summer scents were totally my thing...summer juice, midori, royal fruits....gimme gimme!

I just recently placed an order for a few items with those aforementioned scents, and was really pleasantly surprised to find a couple bonus items in my order!! Definitely put a smile on my face and helped put the bad December reaction away.

Can't wait to see what's in store for January, hope it's a LOVE month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 9, 2015)

Has everyone jumped shop? Y'all are so quiet in here! I never actually subscribed to the bag, just added a couple on to orders, but I count on you guys to keep me up on the new bags! ;-) Saw a couple of spoilers on Instagram, and I'm dying to know how this month's scent is! It's my favorite, and I really like the looks of one of the polishes, so it might be worth an order for me... after all, can always use more cuticle oil!


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 9, 2015)

I saw a photo of the January bag on Instagram. I think I may order this month's. I'm not sure if I'll do that or take advantage of the Zoya promo...


----------



## biancardi (Jan 9, 2015)

hmm, just saw the spoilers on IG

again, a disappointing month.    



Spoiler



  the colors are for spring time.  It is the dead of winter here - I want some darker colors for winter 



I will stay until feb - if they continue this path of seasonal inappropriate colors, I will cancel them.  I can always pick up a mystery bag separately if I like the look of it...


----------



## meaganola (Jan 9, 2015)

MEH.  That wasn't supposed to be all-caps, but I'm leaving it.  I'm probably canceling in a couple of months.  I should at least drop down to the minis.  I will give them this:  It's a very nicely cohesive collection even if it is totally "Why is are these colors a January collection?"  And the non-polish items are good things to have in the winter.  And it doesn't look like the scent is yet another fruity floral, so that is awesome if it turns out to be correct.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 9, 2015)

biancardi said:


> hmm, just saw the spoilers on IG
> 
> again, a disappointing month.
> 
> ...


Can you post the instagram? I have been dying to see since this is my first month.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 9, 2015)

@@kittenbiscuits



Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Jan 9, 2015)

I know that these are supposed to be previews of upcoming colors, but since the summer and fall bags didn't have winter colors, I fear that rainbow honey doesn't want to give us those darker colors in our mystery bags. Their shop has them, so I am puzzled why they cannot put some in our bags...


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 9, 2015)

Eh they look winter-ish to me.... They are pale colors. I understand this is my first month so I haven't gotten a chance to see the previous months in my mailbox, but it seems like a winter collection to me.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you for showing the spoiler, biancardi! 

Honestly I like those colors, even for winter. I like BRIGHTS for summer.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 9, 2015)

@@kittenbiscuits see, for me, a winter collection is more deeper and richer - think wine, deep forest greens, plums



Spoiler



the icy white is okay, but the other two colors look like they are part of an Easter basket!! lime green &amp; coral... those are spring time colors for me




@@kaitlin1209 we do get brights in the summer!!


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 9, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@kittenbiscuits see, for me, a winter collection is more deeper and richer - think wine, deep forest greens, plums
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see that, I guess it's because I'm into pastels that I don't mind so much.


----------



## onelilspark (Jan 9, 2015)

I like them, but then again, living in Florida I can get away with brights &amp; pastels any time of year.

...and a quick exit so no one throws anything at me... :drive:


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 9, 2015)

Either way I hope there is lip scrub in the box because I've been wanting some but just can't dish the cash for some from LUSH


----------



## meaganola (Jan 9, 2015)

Okay, full-size bag!  The cat is on my lap, so I had to make do with that lighting and surface I had available, but I think the polish colors are accurate even if the extras are in the shadows.



Spoiler










The lip scrub is 0.25 oz for the mini sub and 0.5 for the full-sized one.  The soap is 0.5 oz for the mini and 4 oz for the full-size.  The lip balms are the same for both versions.  They're all Lemon Sorbet, a nice sweet lemon scent (yay, not a fruity-floral!).  I hope it's offered in a scented top coat!  Colors left to right:  Dirty Mintini (mint cream base, brown microglitter, and iridescent microglitter.  2-3 coats for bottle color), Rosey Bot (rosy-peachy metallic, slated to join the rest of the robots when the collection comes back later this year), and Lemon Sorbet (microglitter.  The description says there's white pigments in there, but all I see are various shades of microglitter.  It's a topper, but you can apparently get the bottle color with four coats).



Now that I have these in my hands, I'm still meh on this collection.  The last one is good for January, but the middle one is a bit too warm for the middle of winter for me.  I'm trying to decide how I feel about the first one because it really feels like a trend that was played out a couple of years ago.  I should step down to a mini for February and see how I feel after that.  (I have a bad feeling next month is going to be all pink, all the time, and the scent will be one of the roses I hate.  I'm picky about my rose scents.)


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 9, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Okay, full-size bag!  The cat is on my lap, so I had to make do with that lighting and surface I had available, but I think the polish colors are accurate even if the extras are in the shadows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the pink and the white but the green is..... just not me. I may swatch it on a finger but it will probably go to the swap pile.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 9, 2015)

I have decided, as feb will most likely have pinks and roses, to cancel my sub and just pick up the bags I like.

- 6

I just bought a bunch of zoya nailpolishes - 7 full size + 3 mystery mini's (and I got 3 of the 7 free) - in colors that I am craving for, so I think I am set here.

I just have so many glitter top coats right now - thanks to my sub with RH - so I do need a break, I think...


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks like I should be getting my box today. Is it wrong that I'm most excited for the lip scrub? haha


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2015)

Ugh, the January LE stuff is pretty much exactly what I had been hoping the January mystery bag was going to be like.  This annoys me.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 10, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Ugh, the January LE stuff is pretty much exactly what I had been hoping the January mystery bag was going to be like.  This annoys me.


Yeah I was thinking the same thing. I really want the Jan LE stuff, but I don't have the money to spend on it.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 10, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing. I really want the Jan LE stuff, but I don't have the money to spend on it.


It's my birthday month, so I could actually justify it, although not until next weekend.  Still trying to decide.


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 10, 2015)

I notice the polish doesn't go on that smooth (although it dries super fast). Is that just how RH polishes are? It might be the weather but if they are always going to be like this I might not continue the subscription.


----------



## Tamarin (Jan 10, 2015)

kittenbiscuits said:


> I notice the polish doesn't go on that smooth (although it dries super fast). Is that just how RH polishes are? It might be the weather but if they are always going to be like this I might not continue the subscription.


the formula can vary a lot between different polishes - some go on pretty well but others are really thick. Using some polish thinner would probably help a lot (I keep meaning to buy some but always forget)


----------



## meaganola (Jan 11, 2015)

Ooh, I just noticed that the polish with the same name as the scent is in fact a *scented* polish!  I swear I read that description five times specifically to see whether it was scented or not and didn't see that fact.  I just casually glanced at it one last time while sorting through everything I received the past few days and finally saw that bit of info.

ETA:  I decided to go ahead and downgrade to a mini today.  I really shouldn't be getting *any* polish subs, but I do like getting them, so a mini seems like a good compromise.  The only things I use more than half a bottle of is top coat anyway, and even then, given how frequently they send them and/or I buy one, there's not really any reason to have a full-sized one.  Plus I'll probably cancel in April anyway when Espionage starts their sub.


----------



## Imberis (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the spoilers, everyone! It always takes forever for mine to get here, so I like to glance at it beforehand. LoL. I'm not overwhelmed with excitement, but I usually wind up liking the stuff more when I see it in person.


----------



## Christa W (Jan 12, 2015)

Hmmm seems more fitting for April or March though. Easter basket bag lol


----------



## VelvetFrogg (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't mind that the mystery bag colors don't correspond with the month they are sent out in. I figure since they're sneak peeks usually then the month that the color is released in the store will make sense. When I got the October bag I wasn't upset that the scent was called Sweet November, I was excited I was getting a sneak peek/early release of November's scent. So I just figure that the green shade this month will be released and/or have matching colors in the spring. I'd rather have sneak peeks that don't match the month than to have colors that match the month but might not make sense when it comes out later on.


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 12, 2015)

So, ladies, is Lemon Sorbet a true lemony scent, or is it "lemon-adjacent" like I find a lot of lemon-scented things to be? I love lemon scents, but I want it to smell like someone just squeezed a lemon onto me. ;-) That will be the deciding factor on whether a January mini bag would be worth it for me, since (against all odds, apparently) I really only like the green polish out of the three!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 12, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> So, ladies, is Lemon Sorbet a true lemony scent, or is it "lemon-adjacent" like I find a lot of lemon-scented things to be? I love lemon scents, but I want it to smell like someone just squeezed a lemon onto me. ;-) That will be the deciding factor on whether a January mini bag would be worth it for me, since (against all odds, apparently) I really only like the green polish out of the three!


It's a solid lemon sorbet scent, so, well, it's lemony, but it's not fresh-lemon-squeezed-on-you lemon.  More like lemon-sorbet-melted-on-your-shirt.  And it faded quickly for me, although I *did* put it on top of another scented top coat, so the scents may have canceled each other out.


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 12, 2015)

meaganola said:


> It's a solid lemon sorbet scent, so, well, it's lemony, but it's not fresh-lemon-squeezed-on-you lemon. More like lemon-sorbet-melted-on-your-shirt.


Solid description!  I can handle "melted sorbet," it just seems to me like 90% of "lemon things" either end up smelling like cleaning product or like generic sort-of-citrus-with-other-crap-tossed-in. Shame about the polish scent fading, though! Thanks for the input.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 12, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> Solid description!  I can handle "melted sorbet," it just seems to me like 90% of "lemon things" either end up smelling like cleaning product or like generic sort-of-citrus-with-other-crap-tossed-in. Shame about the polish scent fading, though! Thanks for the input.


It's actually so nice that I'm bummed it doesn't last.  I plan on buying it in lotion and scented top coat if they release it in that stuff!


----------



## Christa W (Jan 13, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> So, ladies, is Lemon Sorbet a true lemony scent, or is it "lemon-adjacent" like I find a lot of lemon-scented things to be? I love lemon scents, but I want it to smell like someone just squeezed a lemon onto me. ;-) That will be the deciding factor on whether a January mini bag would be worth it for me, since (against all odds, apparently) I really only like the green polish out of the three!


To me it smells identical to my Sugar Lemon Squares lotion from Hempz which is my favorite lotion ever. Kinda reminds me of a lemon cookie (those little pkgs of Lance lemon cookies for $1).

Also I love the green there's a lot of subtle sparkle to make it different from other polishes similar in my collection.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 13, 2015)

I have to say this, the lemon sorbet nailpolish is now my obsession. I love this icy color. Just lovely. The lip scrub reminds me of girl scout cookies - the lemon ones, of course. It is a different scent than the soap, and I think that is because of the sugar in the scrub....

I will be purchasing the full size of the lemon sorbet polish when that comes out.


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 13, 2015)

Apropos of not much, can I ask you ladies for recommendations on how/where to find these good indie polish blog sales I hear about? My Google-fu finds lots of sales, but I just don't know which ones are reputable sellers or whatever. I'd just about kill to find a bottle of Ivy's Kiss!


----------



## lochnessie (Jan 14, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> Apropos of not much, can I ask you ladies for recommendations on how/where to find these good indie polish blog sales I hear about? My Google-fu finds lots of sales, but I just don't know which ones are reputable sellers or whatever. I'd just about kill to find a bottle of Ivy's Kiss!


Most of the time, I go through Facebook groups - there are a lot of sales groups out there. In those groups, a lot of people sell through Pinterest or Storenvy. If you go through Pinterest, most sellers will accept payment as "goods &amp; services" if you cover the PayPal fees, or will invoice you. Storenvy still offers the PayPal, but just moved to using Stripe - another credit card processing service. You should have purchase protection through there, too. 

You can also search Storenvy for particular brands or polishes, but if a seller hasn't converted to Stripe, their polishes won't show up in the search even though they're available in the seller's custom Storenvy store. I normally do a search for a particular brand and then shop through the custom store, since those are generally easier to navigate and show whether or not an item is sold out. (I hope this all makes sense; Storenvy is really screwy with the recent Stripe move!)


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks, @lochnessie... I knew about Pinterest, but I don't think I'd even heard of this magical Storenvy place!


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 15, 2015)

sstich79 said:


> Apropos of not much, can I ask you ladies for recommendations on how/where to find these good indie polish blog sales I hear about? My Google-fu finds lots of sales, but I just don't know which ones are reputable sellers or whatever. I'd just about kill to find a bottle of Ivy's Kiss!



There's a great Instagram account that posts more Indie sales than I can possibly keep up with each week!

http://instagram.com/indiepolish411/

Edit: Not blog sales, but still a good / dangerous link depending on your pocketbook.   :lol:


----------



## LethalLesal (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone have any idea how to use the one free mini coupon code found on retailmenot? 

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/rainbowhoney.com?c=6578066

I figured it out!  Sorry for the brain fart =)


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> Anyone have any idea how to use the one free mini coupon code found on retailmenot?
> 
> http://www.retailmenot.com/view/rainbowhoney.com?c=6578066


You have to add the free mini to your cart first and then apply the promo (if it is the same promo that rainbow honey has been sending out to their mystery bag subscribers).   You still have to pay for shipping.


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 27, 2015)

Currently sniffing my fingers because I love the scent of my Nail Honey cuticle oil soooo much... I really wish they'd release more products in that scent!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

Has everyone gotten their Feb. shipping notices? I got my email on Saturday, Jan. 31.

I think the Feb. bag is going to be very special. I'm looking forward to getting mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

Christa W said:


> To me it smells identical to my Sugar Lemon Squares lotion from Hempz which is my favorite lotion ever. Kinda reminds me of a lemon cookie (those little pkgs of Lance lemon cookies for $1).
> 
> Also I love the green there's a lot of subtle sparkle to make it different from other polishes similar in my collection.


I love the Lemon lip balm from Jan. I think it's one of the nicest lip balms I have because it's not so sweet.


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 9, 2015)

Anyone gets their bag yet? I have a feeling its valentines day themed, but it doesn't look like mine will get here in time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VelvetFrogg (Feb 11, 2015)

My Feburary bag came in the mail today. And yes it is Valentines Day themed in my opinion. I like the colors but don't know if I like the scent.


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 12, 2015)

VelvetFrogg said:


> My Feburary bag came in the mail today. And yes it is Valentines Day themed in my opinion. I like the colors but don't know if I like the scent.


Thanks for updating. I'm glad someone got theirs already. This thread has been so quiet lately!


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm kind of aggravated! I got the "shipping" email on the 7th but it was a lie. They created the label then but didn't mail. It went to the post office the 11th and left the post office the 12th..in PA. I live on the California coast. I do not think I'm going to see this package any time soon...


----------



## Jen51 (Feb 13, 2015)

Any chance someone who got their February box could post a picture?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 13, 2015)

from IG (not mine)



Spoiler


----------



## Jen51 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you biancardi!


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 13, 2015)

Bloodflowergrl said:


> I'm kind of aggravated! I got the "shipping" email on the 7th but it was a lie. They created the label then but didn't mail. It went to the post office the 11th and left the post office the 12th..in PA. I live on the California coast. I do not think I'm going to see this package any time soon...


I think they must be swamped, but that is fairly typical for the shipping process. I've been so mad in the past and then when the bag did arrive, each time I got over it as soon as I opened it because there is always something good inside. Hopefully, the wait will be worth it again. A few more days until it's in your hands and on your nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VelvetFrogg (Mar 10, 2015)

March bags are going out soon. I got an email last night. Shipping label was created at 11:24 PM.


----------



## VelvetFrogg (Apr 13, 2015)

I just got my April bag and I personally love it. But I am a huge fan of nail polish colors like this months and I am a huge fan too of this months scent theme. I put reveal pictures on Instagram if anyone wants to look.

There is also a new summer line coming out which one of the scents will be with that and based on the description for the line, I think Dirty Mintini might be a part of that.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 13, 2015)

@VelvetFrogg  Oh, I really like that glitter shade!  I no longer sub to the monthly mystery - so I hope I can get that at their shop or in a trade.

I did get the peachy limited edition one as I am a sucker for peach scents!


----------

